# Knitting Tea Party Friday 10 November '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 10 November '17

It was 28° at school time this morning. I think that is what my bedroom is now. I need to find a small heater for under my desk. The living room is nice and warm but for some reason doesn't want to come into my bedroom.

It is bright and sunny - Snow White Kitty was laying in the sun curled up sound asleep. He is no doubt waiting for me to open the door which I will do later.

I think Marie and I will have lunch together today.

Carrot Coconut Red Curry Soup

Prep Time: 20 min
Cook Time: 35 min
Author: joythebaker 
Serves 6

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion, diced (about 3/4 cup)
2 cloves of garlic, minced (about 1 heaping tablespoon)
1 tablespoon grated ginger
2 tablespoons Thai red curry paste, or according to your taste
1 teaspoon ground cumin
4-5 cups diced peeled carrots
3 1/2 cups vegetable broth (you could also use chicken broth)
1 cup light coconut milk
salt and pepper to taste
cumin seeds, olive oil, coconut milk, and lime wedges for serving

Instructions
1. Heat olive oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. 
2. Add onions and saute until onions are translucent, about 4 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for 2 minutes more.
3. Add ginger and curry paste and saute for another 4 minutes, until softened and fragrant. 
4. Add cumin and diced carrots. Stir to incorporate. 
5. Add the vegetable broth, reduce heat, and simmer mixture until carrots are completely softened, about 30 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool for 20 minutes.
6. Using a blender, blend soup in batches until smooth. (You can also use an emulsion blender in the pot and never have to move the soup… if you're into that sort of convenience.) 
7. Return soup to pot, stir in coconut milk. Add salt and pepper to taste. 
8. Top with a drizzle of olive oil and toasted cumin seeds if you have them. Serve with a wedge of lime.

http://joythebaker.com/2017/11/carrot-coconut-red-curry-soup/

ROASTED SWEET POTATO AND WILD RICE SALAD RECIPE

This Roasted Sweet Potato and Wild Rice Salad makes the perfect, healthier, light fall lunch or vegetarian side dish addition to your Thanksgiving menu!

Cook Time: 20 mins
Total Time: 40 mins
Servings: 4 people

Ingredients

Roasted Sweet Potato Salad
1 pound sweet potato peeled and cubed into 1/4 - 1/2 in chunks
1/2 red onion halved, then sliced
1/2 tablespoon olive oil
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 apple sliced
1/2 cup red grapes sliced
1/2 cup crumbled goat cheese
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 (5.8 oz) bag quick cooking wild rice cooked and cooled (I used Uncle Ben's Fast & Fancy Fine Herb & Wild Rice)
few handful arugula to taste

Apple Cider Vinaigrette
1/4 cup olive oil based mayo
1/4 - 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon dijon
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon salt
Instructions

Roasted Sweet Potato Salad
1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F and line a baking sheet with a silicone mat.
2. Place sweet potatoes and red onion onto prepared pan and toss with olive oil, salt, and pepper.
3. Bake in preheated oven for 20-30 minutes, or until potatoes are tender, stirring every 10 minutes or so.
4. Cool slightly.
5. Place roasted veggies into a large bowl with the rest of the salad ingredients (apple - arugula).

Apple Cider Vinaigrette
1. Whisk together dressing ingredients. Store leftovers, covered, in the fridge.

Serving
1. Toss salad with as much or as little dressing as desired.
2. This salad is best served right away, warm, or at room temperature.

http://showmetheyummy.com/roasted-sweet-potato-wild-rice-salad-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Roasted+Sweet+Potato+and+Wild+Rice+Salad+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

CREAMY LEMON BASIL CHICKEN SALAD

Creamy Lemon Basil Chicken Salad is the perfect lunch dish and takes just a few minutes in the food processor and some pre-cooked chicken.

Prep Time 10 minutes
Total Time 10 minutes
Servings 4 servings
Author Sabrina

Ingredients
2 slices grilled chicken breasts cut into thin
1/4 teaspoon Kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper freshly ground if possible
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup fresh basil
1 clove garlic
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 stalks celery thinly sliced
2/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions
1. If your chicken is not cooked, you can sear it in a skillet on medium-high with a tablespoon of oil for 4-6 minutes on each side or roast at 375 degrees for 30 minutes.
2. In a food processor, add the salt, pepper, mayonnaise, basil, garlic, and lemon juice and combine until creamy but just a few little pieces of basil show.
3. Add the chicken, creamy dressing, celery and Parmesan cheese together in a bowl and stir to combine before serving.
4. If possible, refrigerate for an hour or more, the flavors are better as the chicken has some time to soak up the creamy dressing.

http://dinnerthendessert.com/creamy-lemon-basil-chicken-salad/

Zucchini Crisps

Yields about 35 pieces

Ingredients
1 zucchini, sliced into 1/4 inch thick rounds
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/3 cup panko (Japanese style) breadcrumbs
1/3 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon avocado or olive oil
purchased marinara sauce, heated

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 450 F.
2. Combine panko crumbs, parmesan cheese, salt and pepper in a bowl.
3. Add oil and stir to combine. 
4. Dip each side of the zucchini in the crumb mixture, and place rounds in a single layer on a cookie sheet. 
5. Use the remaining crumb mixture to pat about 1/4 teaspoon on top of each slice.
6. Bake until the crumb topping is browned about 20 - 25 minutes. The zucchini itself will stay soft but the crumbs will be crunchy. 
7. Serve hot with warmed marinara sauce as an appetizer.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/11/zucchini-crisps.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

The Creamiest Green Bean Casserole - with no "Cream Of" soup

Ingredients
1 Tbsp olive oil ($0.13)
8 oz. button mushrooms ($1.80)
2 cloves garlic ($0.16)
Pinch salt and pepper ($0.05)
3 Tbsp butter ($0.39)
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour ($0.03)
1 cup vegetable broth* ($0.13)
1 cup whole milk ($0.31)
4 oz. cream cheese ($0.60)
24 oz frozen green beans* ($2.50)
3 oz. fried onions** ($1.75)

Directions
1. Wash the mushrooms then roughly chop them into small pieces. Mince the garlic. Begin preheating the oven to 350ºF. 
2. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add the olive oil. Swirl to coat the surface of the skillet, then add the mushrooms, garlic, and a pinch of salt and pepper. Sauté the mushrooms until they release all their moisture, the skillet dries up again, and the edges of the mushrooms begin to brown slightly (7-10 minutes). 
3. Add the butter and flour the skillet with the mushrooms. Continue to sauté for 2-3 minutes, or just until the flour begins to coat the bottom of the skillet and turns golden brown. 
4.Whisk the vegetable broth into the skillet until all of the flour has dissolved off the bottom of the skillet. Allow the broth to come to a simmer as you whisk, at which point it will thicken. 
5. When the liquid in the skillet has thickened, whisk in the milk. Allow the mixture to return to a simmer after adding the milk.
6. Add the cream cheese (cut into small chunks). Continue to whisk and cook until the cream cheese has fully melted into the sauce. Taste the sauce and add another pinch of salt and pepper if needed. You want the sauce to be slightly over seasoned so the flavor doesn't get too diluted once the green beans are added. 
7. Remove the skillet from the heat and stir in the green beans (no need to thaw). The cold beans will thicken the sauce considerably. Transfer the beans and sauce to a 2-3 quart casserole dish. Top with the fried onions and transfer to the oven. 
8. Bake the Green Bean Casserole for 20-25 minutes, or until heated through and the fried onions on top have browned slightly. Serve warm. 
*I used Better Than Bouillon to make my vegetable broth, which is quite flavorful and provides a good amount of salt. If you are using a less flavorful broth your final dish may also be less flavorful.
**I used store bought crispy fried onions, like these. If you are outside the United States or otherwise cannot get these, there are several recipes online for fried onions that you can use in their place.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/11/creamiest-green-bean-casserole/

Mexican Smash Potatoes

Recipe is to feed two, but if you have more people just add more potatoes and toppings.

Ingredients
7 small potatoes
1/2 pound ground beef, fried
salt
pepper
taco seasoning
cumin
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 large Roma tomato, diced small
1 green onion, diced fine
1/2 fresh jalapeno, diced fine
1 1/4 cups grated cheddar cheese
sour cream
salsa

Directions
1. Boil potatoes until fork tender. Do not allow to get mushy.
2. Drain and place potatoes on a baking sheet or in a cast iron fry pan that has been sprayed with none stick spray.
3. While the potatoes are still hot smash them with a potato masher. 
4. Drizzle potatoes with melted butter and lightly season with salt, pepper, taco seasoning and cumin. You can let them sit at this point till you are ready to bake and assemble.
5. Place oven rack in middle of oven and turn oven to broil. Broil seasoned potatoes until they get a nice crust on them but are not dark. 
6. Remove from oven. 
7. Top with fried and seasoned (use any of the seasonings suggested in the ingredients to your liking) ground beef, tomatoes, onions and jalapenos. Top with cheese.
8. Once again place under the broiler until the cheese is nicely melted and bubbly. 
9. Serve with sour cream and salsa.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/11/mexican-smash-potatoes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

SOFT ORANGE CINNAMON ROLLS

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Bread

INGREDIENTS

Dough
1 cup whole milk
8 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 long, wide strips of orange peel
1 teaspoon smashed cardamom pods (green pods)
3½ cups (15¾ ounces) all purpose flour
2¼ teaspoons (1 packet) instant or Rapid-Rise yeast
⅓ cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon table salt
1 large egg

Filling
¼ cup granulated sugar
¼ cup brown sugar
⅓ cup all-purpose flour
1½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cardamom
1 teaspoon orange zest
¼ cup apricot jam, strained
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
¼ cup currants
¼ cup chocolate chips

Glaze
1 cup confectioners sugar, sifted
1 teaspoon orange zest
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1 tablespoon orange juice
1 tablespoon cream cheese
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS

Dough
1. In a small saucepan, combine the milk, the butter, orange peel and smashed cardamom pods. Set over medium heat to melt the butter. Once the milk starts to bubble at the edges (about 130º F), remove from the heat and allow to steep for 30 minutes.
2. In a large bowl of a stand mixer, combine the flour, yeast, and sugar. Whisk until well-blended. Return the milk and butter mixture to the heat and heat back to 115º - 125ºF. Strain out the orange peel and cardamom.
3. Fit the mixer with the dough hook. With the mixer on medium-low speed, slowly pour the warm milk mixture into the flour mixture, and add the egg and salt. Mix until the flour is completely incorporated. 
4. Increase the speed to medium-high and beat until the dough is smooth and elastic, and pulls away from the bottom of the bowl, about 5 minutes. If the dough begins to climb the hook, stop the mixer and scrape the dough back into the bowl. Repeat as needed. Don't venture too far away while the dough is mixing, as the mixer might dance around on the counter because of the large amount of dough.
5. Scoop up the dough and shape into a ball. Lightly grease the bowl and pop the dough back into it. Cover the top securely with plastic wrap, and place in a warm spot of the kitchen free of any drafts. Let rise until the dough has nearly doubled in size, 45 - 50 minutes.

Filling
1. In a small bowl, combine the sugars, flour, cinnamon, cardamom and orange zest. 
2. Warm up the apricot jam, strain it and add the butter. Stir until the butter is melted. Reheat if necessary. Set aside. Lightly butter a 9 X 13 inch baking dish.
3. Turn the dough out onto a clean surface and press down gently to deflate it. Roll out the dough into a 12 X 17 inch rectangle, using your hand to stretch the dough gently when necessary. 
4. Pour the apricot / butter mixture onto the dough and use a rubber or offset spatula to spread. 
5. Sprinkle the sugar mixture evenly over the butter, spreading with your hand, if necessary. 
6. Sprinkle the currants and chocolate chips evenly over the surface.
7. Starting on the short side, roll up like a jelly roll, slightly lifting as you roll due to the currants and chips. Pinch the long seam of the dough to the roll to seal. Position the roll, seam side down, on the work surface, and slice into 1 inch wide slices. Arrange the slices, cut side up, in the prepared pan, forming 3 rows of 4 slices each. Cover the baking dish with plastic wrap and let the rolls rise in a warm spot until they're about 1½ times their original size, about 40 minutes.

Rolls and Glaze
1. Heat the oven to 350° F. 
2. Remove the plastic wrap and bake the rolls until they are puffed and well-browned, about 35-40 minutes. 
3. Transfer the baking dish to a rack and let cool slightly as you make the glaze.
4. In a small bowl, combine all of the glaze ingredients, and stir until well blended, smooth and thick. It should form a thick ribbon when dropped from a spoon. 
5. Serve the rolls with a thick ribbon of glaze over each roll.

Changes I made from the original recipe:
•	I infused orange and cardamom flavors into the dough.
•	I amped up the filling with apricot jam, currants, chocolate and cardamom.
•	I added a little cream cheese to the glaze.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2012/02/decadent-orange-cinnamon-rolls-to-be-shared/

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This week all three of us have contributed- Margaret, Kate, until her bereavement, and me, Lurker 2.
*Summary of 3rd November, 2017* by Darowil
The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-505041-1.html
*Kate's* DB passed away in hospital Wednesday after a short admission with an infection and major heart issues.
*Darowil's* SIL is in hospital with pneumonia-plan currently is out Friday. Extra Granma duties as a result which will likely continue for a while until Brett regains some energy. Not only is Brett now home he is also feeling much more like his usual self-so maybe not so many extra Granma duties after all.
On the topic of grandparents *Poledra* is to become a Grandmother next year. This does have some concerns related to the relationship between Christopher and his girlfriend and her possible drug use.
*Busyworkerbee's*DN's heart condition is worse than first thought so now waiting while the doctors decide if the planned surgery is still suitable.
*Bubba Love* has had infections following her reconstruction a few months ago. They have also been fostering 2 young boys since soon after her surgery. The 2 yo is now beginning to speak which is really exciting for them to see (well hear I guess). Her son is getting married soon. She was delighted to tell us early in the week that she was to become a grandma again but unfortunately this little one did not survive.
*EJS* has a sinus infection and has had her thyroid and cholesterol medications adjusted.
*Lurker* had her eyes tested- and was told she had the eyes of a 60 year old so her eyes are doing very well. Now has appointments for the nerve test on her arms and for an echocardiogram.
*Railyn* continues to have issues. Her wallet was stolen today and the thieves have been trying to use her debit cards. In the wallet of course were also her drivers license and other identity cards. DIL has cancelled debit cards. Still needs to notify the police. The Nursing Home Ray is in doesn't have a military contract so the cost is prohibitive. Have found one that does but it is almost an hour away. Marilyn thinks it is likely that she will need to sell her home and move into an apartment.

PHOTOS
8 - *Kate* - Caitlin
15 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Busyworkerbee
21 - *Poledra* - Yarn / Socks begun
22 - *TNS* - Moon illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds
28 - *BubbaLove* - Baby announcement cake / DGS, Tobias
29 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing / Towel holder
29 - *BubbaLove* - Jackie and DDIL
30 - *BubbaLove* - Blankets
32 - *Busyworkerbee * - New scooter
34 - *Pacer* - Matthew's ceramic pieces
39 - *Swedenme* - Christmas postbox
48 - *Tami* - Hand-made birthday and Christmas cards
57 - *Poledra* - Snow
59 - *Kate* - Frequency of red hair in Europe (download)
69 - *EJS* -Unicorn
77 - *Sorlenna* Striped Hat
81 -* Lurker* Fondant Wall Climber
82 * Lurker* Thomas the Tank Engine Cake
82 -*Fan* Lemon Curd Desert
83 -*Lurker* Motu River panorama

CRAFTS
8 - *Bonnie* - Knitting magazines (link)
43 - *Sam* - Crochet owl blanket (link)
64 - * Darowil* - Ravelry link- cardigans for E

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....

*1, *

RECIPES
16 - *Krestiekrew* - Pineapple Casserole
40 - *Krestiekrew* - Homemade Sweetened Condensed Milk 
76 -*Darowil* Lemon Curd Mousse Desert (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Tami* - Wireless TV headphones (link)
4 - *Bonnie* - Wireless TV headphones (link)
19 - *Poledra* - Gwennie's Restaurant (link)
30 - *Lurker* - Funny (link)
77 -*Bonnie* Winter in Saskatchewan (poem)
82 -*flyty1n* Warfarin effect on Cancer (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you to Sam and the ladies for getting us started again. Love the sound of the soft orange cinnamon rolls and some of the sweet potato recipes. 

Michaels has a sale through (or may it's until) tomorrow. Like I need any yarn; just fed the addiction. Impeccable and Charisma yarn normall 4.49/4.99 for $2. Also used a 20% off coupon good on your total purchas including sale items. I know.....my name is Gwen and I'm yarnaholic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh also meant to say that it is suppose to get down to 35-38 F here by morning. Brrrrrrrrrrr! Bonnie don't fall out of your chair laughing at me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the start of a new week, Sam and many thanks to Julie for offering to take over my summary after the news about my DB's demise. Have just heard that the funeral is not until 22nd as it's to be a Humanist ceremony and they seem to be short of celebrants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again for the start of a new week, Sam and many thanks to Julie for offering to take over my summary after the news about my DB's demise. Have just heard that the funeral is not until 22nd as it's to be a Humanist ceremony and they seem to be short of celebrants.


I hope it has helped, Kate!
I know of only one family here who say they are Humanists, but they are also Quakers, so I would think we would have a similar situation here. (i.e., very few Celebrants sharing their belief )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another week! Thanks for starting us up. I sure home to be on more this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Sam and the ladies for getting us started again. Love the sound of the soft orange cinnamon rolls and some of the sweet potato recipes.
> 
> Michaels has a sale through (or may it's until) tomorrow. Like I need any yarn; just fed the addiction. Impeccable and Charisma yarn normall 4.49/4.99 for $2. Also used a 20% off coupon good on your total purchas including sale items. I know.....my name is Gwen and I'm yarnaholic.


I, too, have to join in on your therapy sessions. I decided to make the guitar hat (and maybe scarf and socks) that I found on the KnitPicks site for our son and think the best bet is to get the yarn from them also..My Name is Jeanette and I'm a yarnaholic.

https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Musica_Guitars__D13106220.html

KayeJo, Gwen and anyone else who may want to join in on the "guitar" knitting, let me know via PM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again for the start of a new week, Sam and many thanks to Julie for offering to take over my summary after the news about my DB's demise. Have just heard that the funeral is not until 22nd as it's to be a Humanist ceremony and they seem to be short of celebrants.


How sad to have to wait that long.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it has helped, Kate!
> I know of only one family here who say they are Humanists, but they are also Quakers, so I would think we would have a similar situation here. (i.e., very few Celebrants sharing their belief )


Humanist (non-religious) funerals have become very popular here and I must say I have found them to be very good (if you can have a "good" funeral?) and really personal. It's this popularity which has caused the wait for a celebrant.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Sorry about the depression Sam. Do you think it's due to the dark days? My friend uses a special blue light which she says helps tremendously during the winter months. Good for gaining the weight! Hope you feel more chipper this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Saying prayers and hoping you continue to put on more weight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies , forgot it was Friday till I saw your post Sam what happens to the middle of the week one minute its Monday and the next its Friday . Its a lovely clear starry sky here so I'm expecting a frosty morning tomorrow , can't complain about the weather though as we have been having clear frosty mornings followed by lovely sunny days so not to bad for this time of year. Middle son came for a visit bearing gifts of chocolate so after a lovely beef stew and dumplings i filled the tiny gap left with chocolate first time I've had some in a few weeks as I'm trying to cut back on junk food . Not really missing it apart from when i have a cuppa , maybe if i keep telling myself that I will believe it ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Humanist (non-religious) funerals have become very popular here and I must say I have found them to be very good (if you can have a "good" funeral?) and really personal. It's this popularity which has caused the wait for a celebrant.


It's becoming more prevalent here also. Many of our funeral homes have a non-denominational celebrant on their staff and bring in ministers for other faiths. More and more the services are being held in buildings that have been built on the cemetery grounds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Sam and the ladies for getting us started again. Love the sound of the soft orange cinnamon rolls and some of the sweet potato recipes.
> 
> Michaels has a sale through (or may it's until) tomorrow. Like I need any yarn; just fed the addiction. Impeccable and Charisma yarn normall 4.49/4.99 for $2. Also used a 20% off coupon good on your total purchas including sale items. I know.....my name is Gwen and I'm yarnaholic.


One thing they dont have here is sales on yarn , dont see any coupons either now i think about it , The big super stores used to send out coupons once in a while but not seen anyfor a long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, have to join in on your therapy sessions. I decided to make the guitar hat (and maybe scarf and socks) that I found on the KnitPicks site for our son and think the best bet is to get the yarn from them also..My Name is Jeanette and I'm a yarnaholic.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Musica_Guitars__D13106220.html
> 
> KayeJo, Gwen and anyone else who may want to join in on the "guitar" knitting, let me know via PM.


I downloaded a few music graphs with the idea to make a music hat and forgot all about it , thanks for the reminder , although with the order from my son for a hat for him and his girlfriend i will more than likely forget again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Sorry to hear about the depression Sam , shorter days and miserable weather dont help , but it is good that you have gained some weight


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the start of the new KAL. The orange rolls sound delicious. Sorry you are feeling down, Sam, but so glad you have managed to add a little weight. Hope the dark feelings quickly depart.
A sunny day here and off by 14:30 so a good day. Now to walk the dog and enjoy this wonderful day. Way behind on Christmas flies so will be doing much tying this weekend. The knockers are on the back burner for a bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


I was wondering where you were as we hadn't heard much from you. The weight gain is good so something positive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have made cinnamon rolls where I've put orange zest in the dough and in the glaze and they were very good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. You are in my prayers Sam. Please get that heater , cold won't help breathing problems or anything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, have to join in on your therapy sessions. I decided to make the guitar hat (and maybe scarf and socks) that I found on the KnitPicks site for our son and think the best bet is to get the yarn from them also..My Name is Jeanette and I'm a yarnaholic.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Musica_Guitars__D13106220.html
> 
> KayeJo, Gwen and anyone else who may want to join in on the "guitar" knitting, let me know via PM.


The hat looks good. And if it is a present and you don't have suitable yarn then I don't see it as a problem. I am thinking twice before buying yarn just because it looks nice but when I have a reason I will buy more. 
Mind you it doesn't always work. But I haven't bought a lot this just to stash other than from present money/gift cards. Well until I went to Sydney and bought 5 skeins of sock yarn- 1 though is for socks for Mum for Christmas so only 4 extra. 
Should look at the end of the year and see how much of what I bought this year has been or is being used. If I hadn't bought 2 lots of yarn for Gordon's temperature blanket I would be slightly down over all for the year. And especially as I got far too much of the one I'm not using that had ruined my efforts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The hat looks good. And if it is a present and you don't have suitable yarn then I don't see it as a problem. I am thinking twice before buying yarn just because it looks nice but when I have a reason I will buy more.
> Mind you it doesn't always work. But I haven't bought a lot this just to stash other than from present money/gift cards. Well until I went to Sydney and bought 5 skeins of sock yarn- 1 though is for socks for Mum for Christmas so only 4 extra.
> Should look at the end of the year and see how much of what I bought this year has been or is being used. If I hadn't bought 2 lots of yarn for Gordon's temperature blanket I would be slightly down over all for the year. And especially as I got far too much of the one I'm not using that had ruined my efforts.


It is a gift and I don't have those colors or weight yarn in my stash so I'm not beating myself up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Humanist (non-religious) funerals have become very popular here and I must say I have found them to be very good (if you can have a "good" funeral?) and really personal. It's this popularity which has caused the wait for a celebrant.


It is good when the funeral is the celebration of the life lived. But it can also be a time for getting rid of Angst, and putting things to rest. I feel a ceremony however it is performed helps one to come to terms with the parting. I missed out when Miffy (Mwyffanwy ) died, sadly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summary, Sam & ladies. Sam, I totally get that depression thing--hope you feel better soon, get warm, and yay for gaining weight! (I wish I needed to...but I'm a little over where I want to be!). 

And speaking of that...I need to go fix supper. I hope to finish my hat tonight and will get a picture when I do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh also meant to say that it is suppose to get down to 35-38 F here by morning. Brrrrrrrrrrr! Bonnie don't fall out of your chair laughing at me!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Humanist (non-religious) funerals have become very popular here and I must say I have found them to be very good (if you can have a "good" funeral?) and really personal. It's this popularity which has caused the wait for a celebrant.


I've never heard of Humanist before. Too bad you have to wait so long for the funeral
I've only been to one funeral that didn't have a minister or priest officiate...occasionally funerals here are in the Elks hall when a really big crowd is expected & often the Catholic Church is used for Protestant funerals as it's much bigger


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolate is never considered junk fool. it's at the top of the food chart. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , forgot it was Friday till I saw your post Sam what happens to the middle of the week one minute its Monday and the next its Friday . Its a lovely clear starry sky here so I'm expecting a frosty morning tomorrow , can't complain about the weather though as we have been having clear frosty mornings followed by lovely sunny days so not to bad for this time of year. Middle son came for a visit bearing gifts of chocolate so after a lovely beef stew and dumplings i filled the tiny gap left with chocolate first time I've had some in a few weeks as I'm trying to cut back on junk food . Not really missing it apart from when i have a cuppa , maybe if i keep telling myself that I will believe it ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> chocolate is never considered junk fool. it's at the top of the food chart. --- sam


And cake is one of your 5-a-day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. No wonder my DH said it took him only 5 years to get from 50-60 seems the older I get the faster time goes by.????
I’m glad to hear you’ve gained some weight, I hope you get feeling better soon. Have you had your vitamin D levels checked? Low levels can make you feel depressed
Thanks ladies for doing the summaries.
I got the second coat done today& organized pattern, etc for GDs coat so won’t take long once I get at it???? 
I also found the missing flip flops so now I can try to make the boots for DIL when I finally get the socks done for DS.

Sonja, your snowman is very cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - what do you think about this raised bed - i bet brantley could build it easily. --- sam

http://www.wayfair.com/Outdoor-Living-Today--7.5-ft-x-8-ft-Western-Red-Cedar-Raised-Garden-RB88-L349-K~XQL1109.html?refid=GX178659854533-XQL1109&device=c&ptid=&targetid=aud-284304423844&CID=658917502&CRID=178659854533&adgroup=37064444287&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6sOJ35i11wIVkW8BCh2NxAIZEAEYASADEgIa8fD_BwE


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Sam, on the heat, do you have a small fan you could sit close to the door of the bedroom to pull heat into the room from the warmer room? Low speed.

Time change along with season changing to shorter days, dreary days will cause depression. I keep lots of lights on so i don't notice grey days as much. Wish i had a magic pill for all of it. The weather change messes with my breathing. Heat dries the air out so I have to run a humidifier in the winter, have you tried that? Bonus is with the added humidity it feels warmer too. I got my humidifier (Essick Air 831000) from iallergy.com good place to do business with. ...if I could just improve to not need oxygen I would be one happy camper.

Hoping you feel better soon. Putting on weight is good news.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of Humanist before. Too bad you have to wait so long for the funeral
> I've only been to one funeral that didn't have a minister or priest officiate...occasionally funerals here are in the Elks hall when a really big crowd is expected & often the Catholic Church is used for Protestant funerals as it's much bigger


Many of the ones I've been to have been held either at the chapel in the crematorium and cemetery grounds, or at the funeral home with chapel attached.
The only church one I've attended was a Catholic one a long time ago. The cemetery, and funeral home places have a reception lounge attached also for after service food and coffee or tea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Glad you gained 9 lbs. less sunlight and colder temps can easily cause depression.
Ladies, thank you for summary.
Doing the happy dance as my new electric blanket arrived! Called Candy and set up for horseback ride for 7 for next Sunday. Cathy, Marc, John and Minky arriving Friday. Amy and girls will arrive Saturday as Fae has something at school Friday evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week. Glad you gained 9 lbs. less sunlight and colder temps can easily cause depression.
> Ladies, thank you for summary.
> Doing the happy dance as my new electric blanket arrived! Called Candy and set up for horseback ride for 7 for next Sunday. Cathy, Marc, John and Minky arriving Friday. Amy and girls will arrive Saturday as Fae has something at school Friday evening.


Is that your family Joy .?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We were sent three links to use to get the internet up and running. No success so David ran them back up- the guy said something about dos. Dos said David isn't that Windows we have apples. Well we can't help you then need to wait till we hear back from our provider on Tuesday!
Had been blaming our terrible internet since we moved in on the wiring in the house. But new wiring and still issues. Beginning to wonder if it is the company. They sure need to work some miracles for us to stay with them past our contract date (unfortunately still 12 months away. To get out of the old one we either needed to sign up for 12 months or pay a disconnection fee. And with the new system meant to be quicker we wanted it ASAP). And they had better change our charging date to the day it first works as we don't have the old internet either. So we are both in a library using there free internet.

And this library has a free Toy Library. Nothing like the options in the two paid ones I am aware of though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody!!
Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know. 
It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December. 
Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby. 
Poor David is drunk, lol, he's a happy drunk, lol, he was drinking with Christopher and he rarely drinks more than a small glass of tawny port or a couple beers. 
Christopher is stone cold sober, other than being highly emotional, lol, I felt like I was in a really bad romance movie, the were reminiscing, and saying they were sorry for this and that, oh golly. lol, and OMG, it was sappy. lol 
Poor David is in the bathroom on the floor with his head on the tub, lolol He only had 3 shots of tequila and a beer, he's such a lightweight. lol I'm drinking tea thank you, and not Long Island iced tea. I guess I'll get caught up here after I pour my poor DH into bed. lolol I'm sorry but I can't feel sorry for him, I think it's funny as heck, he should know better, but then again, he doesn't get drunk but once every few years. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evelyn, I hope that the meds and stuff work and you have pain free feet soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Sam, you are always in my prayers. As are the rest of you. Thank you everyone for getting us started this week.

Railyn, I am so sorry to hear your wallet was stolen. Hopefully it won't cause too much more trouble than it already has. Also keeping you and Ray in prayer

We are safely back to our hotel after a fantastic day of bluegrass music! I know my driving will be somewhat curtailed once we get home but that's fine for now.

I know there were other things I wanted to comment on from last week but can't remember.

I will most likely be MIA tomorrow but will see you on my Sunday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


Sounds awfully like what my nephew was facing as well. Fought for custody for his 2 boys and won. And then the girl (and another boy to a different father) taken from here at a later date and both left with my sister and nephew for the weekend. The boy is somewhere else (and her previous children as far as we know are with there father!) and the girl now with them.

Makes for total chaos, and hard times but for the babies sake he needs to try. And meanwhile pray that the poor little one will be safe despite all the efforts of the mother to prevent this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Sam and the ladies for getting us started again. Love the sound of the soft orange cinnamon rolls and some of the sweet potato recipes.
> 
> Michaels has a sale through (or may it's until) tomorrow. Like I need any yarn; just fed the addiction. Impeccable and Charisma yarn normall 4.49/4.99 for $2. Also used a 20% off coupon good on your total purchas including sale items. I know.....my name is Gwen and I'm yarnaholic.


Lol!!! Jennie and I were messaging yesterday and Marla asked it if where our 7 step program. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh also meant to say that it is suppose to get down to 35-38 F here by morning. Brrrrrrrrrrr! Bonnie don't fall out of your chair laughing at me!


I'm sorry but that is cold for me too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


9 lbs is great Sam, that's nothing to sniff at for sure. 
I sure hope that the depression and weather lift soon though, that does not make your days terribly fun. 
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How about these,
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strings-colorwork-socks
> or these
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/musica-guitar-socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week. Glad you gained 9 lbs. less sunlight and colder temps can easily cause depression.
> Ladies, thank you for summary.
> Doing the happy dance as my new electric blanket arrived! Called Candy and set up for horseback ride for 7 for next Sunday. Cathy, Marc, John and Minky arriving Friday. Amy and girls will arrive Saturday as Fae has something at school Friday evening.


How exciting!!! It will be wonderful to have them all around for the weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, you are always in my prayers. As are the rest of you. Thank you everyone for getting us started this week.
> 
> Railyn, I am so sorry to hear your wallet was stolen. Hopefully it won't cause too much more trouble than it already has. Also keeping you and Ray in prayer
> 
> ...


Great that you are having fun, good music is always great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds awfully like what my nephew was facing as well. Fought for custody for his 2 boys and won. And then the girl (and another boy to a different father) taken from here at a later date and both left with my sister and nephew for the weekend. The boy is somewhere else (and her previous children as far as we know are with there father!) and the girl now with them.
> 
> Makes for total chaos, and hard times but for the babies sake he needs to try. And meanwhile pray that the poor little one will be safe despite all the efforts of the mother to prevent this.


Yes, he needs to definitely do what can be done to get the baby, it's just a very sad situation. 
I think I've finally gotten it into his head that she doesn't love him even a little bit as doing what she's doing, she doesn't even love herself, one can't love anyone if they don't love themselve at least a little bit. 
I told him that I know it's sounds mean but that he needed to pull up his big boy pants and get over it and do what he needs to do for the baby. Sadly, I can be ruthless when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Christopher went home to snuggle up with his dogs.
I think I'll head to bed as soon as I can get David out of the bathroom. lolol I'd feel sorry for him if I had a heart. lol Well, I do sort of, but he did do it to himself. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, poor David, hope he feels better in the morning. I hope Christopher gets custody of the baby. But he needs time to think this through and know how he will raise a baby as a single dad. I’m glad Jenny will be visiting. I pray the baby will be born healthy. And yes, I’m looking forward to family visit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, yes it is my family, but my 21 yr old grandson, Casey won’t be coming, Case is my older daughter, Cathy’s son.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just checking in for the new week. Thankyou Sam and ladies for another new week. Sam I like the sound of the sweet potato mexican dish...mmm I might just try that. Well Spring seems to be really here, it has been another lovely sunny day 23c. And warm for the next few days also. :sm11: 

Glad that Brett is home and feeling much better now Margaret.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Well done on the weight gain Sam!! Sorry to hear about the depression, I remember that you dont do so well in the colder months without sunshine. Keep positive and try to keep busy and warm. Big hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you to both Sam and the ladies for the recipes and the summaries. The chicken salad sounds lovely and the orange rolls I have booked marked both,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Prayers are speeding your way, Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We were sent three links to use to get the internet up and running. No success so David ran them back up- the guy said something about dos. Dos said David isn't that Windows we have apples. Well we can't help you then need to wait till we hear back from our provider on Tuesday!
> Had been blaming our terrible internet since we moved in on the wiring in the house. But new wiring and still issues. Beginning to wonder if it is the company. They sure need to work some miracles for us to stay with them past our contract date (unfortunately still 12 months away. To get out of the old one we either needed to sign up for 12 months or pay a disconnection fee. And with the new system meant to be quicker we wanted it ASAP). And they had better change our charging date to the day it first works as we don't have the old internet either. So we are both in a library using there free internet.
> 
> And this library has a free Toy Library. Nothing like the options in the two paid ones I am aware of though.


What a pain about the new internet saga. Fancy making you wait till Tues... I thought most of these companies have help 24/7. :sm19:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he needs to definitely do what can be done to get the baby, it's just a very sad situation.
> I think I've finally gotten it into his head that she doesn't love him even a little bit as doing what she's doing, she doesn't even love herself, one can't love anyone if they don't love themselve at least a little bit.
> I told him that I know it's sounds mean but that he needed to pull up his big boy pants and get over it and do what he needs to do for the baby. Sadly, I can be ruthless when the situation calls for it.


So sorry for this situation, but especially for the baby as it will be meth addicted if the mother keeps doing drugs. Also a fear that the baby will have meth complications to its poor little brain and body as a result. You are in a tough spot for sure. Praying for your and his courage to take care of the little one caught in the middle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


Gosh what a day you have had! Sorry to hear about the girlfriend using drugs again and boy what a B*&ch. It makes me so angry girls using like that and getting pregnant.., I hope the baby will be ok and that she wont be allowed to have custody. There was a guy on our news who dipped his 4 moth old's dummy in crystal meth, baby was rushed to hospital and he has been charged., but far out what a loser.

Oh dear poor David., lol. He should sleep well when he has his head on the pillow rather than the tub. 
:sm06: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he needs to definitely do what can be done to get the baby, it's just a very sad situation.
> I think I've finally gotten it into his head that she doesn't love him even a little bit as doing what she's doing, she doesn't even love herself, one can't love anyone if they don't love themselve at least a little bit.
> I told him that I know it's sounds mean but that he needed to pull up his big boy pants and get over it and do what he needs to do for the baby. Sadly, I can be ruthless when the situation calls for it.


I agree, you need to be ruthless in this situation. The baby must come first. He needs to be strong to face whatever comes of this and to fight for that little baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, yes it is my family, but my 21 yr old grandson, Casey won't be coming, Case is my older daughter, Cathy's son.


Lovely, enjoy the time with your family. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> gwen - what do you think about this raised bed - i bet brantley could build it easily. --- sam
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Outdoor-Living-Today--7.5-ft-x-8-ft-Western-Red-Cedar-Raised-Garden-RB88-L349-K~XQL1109.html?refid=GX178659854533-XQL1109&device=c&ptid=&targetid=aud-284304423844&CID=658917502&CRID=178659854533&adgroup=37064444287&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6sOJ35i11wIVkW8BCh2NxAIZEAEYASADEgIa8fD_BwE


That is a brilliant design but the price!?!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


This is horrible. I am so glad you can stay strong for them. I am sure it will turn out right for your son and grandchild. Prayers for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he needs to definitely do what can be done to get the baby, it's just a very sad situation.
> I think I've finally gotten it into his head that she doesn't love him even a little bit as doing what she's doing, she doesn't even love herself, one can't love anyone if they don't love themselve at least a little bit.
> I told him that I know it's sounds mean but that he needed to pull up his big boy pants and get over it and do what he needs to do for the baby. Sadly, I can be ruthless when the situation calls for it.


Its not sad being ruthless when you need to. At least he has time to pull himself together as he can't do anything until the baby comes. Can he do anything over there about claiming custody before the baby comes. I'm sure you can't here as the baby is not a legal entity until it is born. Wonder if any thing can be done to (try) to force her to stay off meth while she is pregnant? Doubt it.
It must be very hard for him to come to terms with it all though, but he has to. And he needs a job so He can show that he is responsible and able to care for a baby.
My poor sister has had a terrible time with her boys. Her other son has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old. Not many mothers of boys end up with both of them as single parents. It has meant that she has had to be a lot more involved with them than she would have liked. For the last 4 years one of the boys with their chid/ren has been living with them.
I love Elizabeth (have you figured this out?) and Gordon but I sure wouldn't want to have them living with me. Or need to care for them frequently.

David happened to discover by accident that the internet is working! Seems faster though I still can't get it to download live cricket TV. And haven't used this room for internet for a long time as a long way from the WiFi. Now we can close our bedroom cupboards! The modem was in the bedroom coming out of the wardrobe so that is progress.
Talking of progress David has the bottom carcasses in the kitchen and has had one bench measured. Putting granite on the wall with the sink in it and timber on the other side. HAs the timber and plans to have that one by the time the granite bench is ready in 2 weeks. Will see. That will mean that I have a stove, hotplates and a dishwasher that requires electricity to operate rather than food. Won't have any insides in the cupboards though so of limited use even if he actually meets this goal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Christopher went home to snuggle up with his dogs.
> I think I'll head to bed as soon as I can get David out of the bathroom. lolol I'd feel sorry for him if I had a heart. lol Well, I do sort of, but he did do it to himself. lol


I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?

Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in for the new week. Thankyou Sam and ladies for another new week. Sam I like the sound of the sweet potato mexican dish...mmm I might just try that. Well Spring seems to be really here, it has been another lovely sunny day 23c. And warm for the next few days also. :sm11:
> 
> Glad that Brett is home and feeling much better now Margaret.


Your weather sounds nice- we are still in the mid 30s. Will be close to a week by the time they finish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a pain about the new internet saga. Fancy making you wait till Tues... I thought most of these companies have help 24/7. :sm19:


Supposedly it was because Optus provides them with the internet and the problem came from there. But as I just said it is working. 
I don't understand why is cheaper to go with a company other than Optus when they need to buy the internet from Optus to sell it to us. Or Telstra if that is who is used.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


I love the colours :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant design but the price!?!


Somehow I think Brantly could make it for a little less than that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its not sad being ruthless when you need to. At least he has time to pull himself together as he can't do anything until the baby comes. Can he do anything over there about claiming custody before the baby comes. I'm sure you can't here as the baby is not a legal entity until it is born. Wonder if any thing can be done to (try) to force her to stay off meth while she is pregnant? Doubt it.
> It must be very hard for him to come to terms with it all though, but he has to. And he needs a job so He can show that he is responsible and able to care for a baby.
> My poor sister has had a terrible time with her boys. Her other son has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old. Not many mothers of boys end up with both of them as single parents. It has meant that she has had to be a lot more involved with them than she would have liked. For the last 4 years one of the boys with their chid/ren has been living with them.
> I love Elizabeth (have you figured this out?) and Gordon but I sure wouldn't want to have them living with me. Or need to care for them frequently.
> ...


Great that the internet is working! I wonder how that happened after the carry on with them on the phone.. Oooh and progress in the kitchen...yay. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the colours :sm24:


I was thinking I was the only one here as solid me for a while!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


It's good to see you posting Sam. I hope you can beat this depression, not much helped by winter weather I know. Good that you gained some pounds though, that's a positive. 
Thank you and all the summary ladies for starting another week of KTP for us. The weeks just seem to fly by and before we know it it will be Christmas. Today is DSs birthday and I always know when we get to here, Christmas is 6 weeks away. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Somehow I think Brantly could make it for a little less than that.


That would be great. I, too am sure he has the skills :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Supposedly it was because Optus provides them with the internet and the problem came from there. But as I just said it is working.
> I don't understand why is cheaper to go with a company other than Optus when they need to buy the internet from Optus to sell it to us. Or Telstra if that is who is used.


Mmm no idea either. Well at least it is working ... for whatever reason. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm no idea either. Well at least it is working ... for whatever reason. :sm24:


Sure not complaining. Thought I would be knitting and reading tonight but here I am!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was thinking I was the only one here as solid me for a while!


There are a couple of us on just now. :sm11:

I am alternating between here and playing solitaire. It's only 9.30pm but I am yawning my head off here. Must be the warm weather... am used to be being cold for too long....LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , forgot it was Friday till I saw your post Sam what happens to the middle of the week one minute its Monday and the next its Friday . Its a lovely clear starry sky here so I'm expecting a frosty morning tomorrow , can't complain about the weather though as we have been having clear frosty mornings followed by lovely sunny days so not to bad for this time of year. Middle son came for a visit bearing gifts of chocolate so after a lovely beef stew and dumplings i filled the tiny gap left with chocolate first time I've had some in a few weeks as I'm trying to cut back on junk food . Not really missing it apart from when i have a cuppa , maybe if i keep telling myself that I will believe it ????


I see a beef stew in my future in the next few days too. DS has requested lasagne for his birthday dinner so that's my mission for today.
It rained here earlier and now has settled in to a dull grey day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's good to see you posting Sam. I hope you can beat this depression, not much helped by winter weather I know. Good that you gained some pounds though, that's a positive.
> Thank you and all the summary ladies for starting another week of KTP for us. The weeks just seem to fly by and before we know it it will be Christmas. Today is DSs birthday and I always know when we get to here, Christmas is 6 weeks away. :sm06: :sm06:


Happy Birthday to your DS.
Only 6 weeks? and 3 birthdays before then- Elizabeth, Brett and Vicky. Poor Gordon wonder if he will feel left out in a few years not having a birthday in December?
$ pairs of socks by Christmas and a jumper by the 1st December. Think I better get a move on somehow. Some of the socks are easy and will done on the run. Started 3 pairs of the socks actually (one was meant to be for last year so it is a little late. Used something else instead)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> It's good to see you posting Sam. I hope you can beat this depression, not much helped by winter weather I know. Good that you gained some pounds though, that's a positive.
> Thank you and all the summary ladies for starting another week of KTP for us. The weeks just seem to fly by and before we know it it will be Christmas. Today is DSs birthday and I always know when we get to here, Christmas is 6 weeks away. :sm06: :sm06:


Happy Birthday to your DS. :sm11:

yes Christmas is getting pretty close now. I did a bit more shopping last night, I have finished for both GDs and my mum. Just my own kids and partners to get for now. But still no idea what to get...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I see a beef stew in my future in the next few days too. DS has requested lasagne for his birthday dinner so that's my mission for today.
> It rained here earlier and now has settled in to a dull grey day.


That's what David always wants as well. With Cheesecake (well not with but after).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


Oh Kay Jo, what a mess. Poor Christopher, no wonder he's emotional. I hope you can all get something sorted for the good of this baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There are a couple of us on just now. :sm11:
> 
> I am alternating between here and playing solitaire. It's only 9.30pm but I am yawning my head off here. Must be the warm weather... am used to be being cold for too long....LOL


Yes- those in the UK have got going as well as us getting wound down.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its not sad being ruthless when you need to. At least he has time to pull himself together as he can't do anything until the baby comes. Can he do anything over there about claiming custody before the baby comes. I'm sure you can't here as the baby is not a legal entity until it is born. Wonder if any thing can be done to (try) to force her to stay off meth while she is pregnant? Doubt it.
> It must be very hard for him to come to terms with it all though, but he has to. And he needs a job so He can show that he is responsible and able to care for a baby.
> My poor sister has had a terrible time with her boys. Her other son has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old. Not many mothers of boys end up with both of them as single parents. It has meant that she has had to be a lot more involved with them than she would have liked. For the last 4 years one of the boys with their chid/ren has been living with them.
> I love Elizabeth (have you figured this out?) and Gordon but I sure wouldn't want to have them living with me. Or need to care for them frequently.
> ...


Slowly, slowly making progress!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Trixie was ill last night. Terrible diarrhoea and didn't want to eat. She is much better this morning and has shown me she can walk on her hind legs for a little treat. I didn't know she could do that :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie was ill last night. Terrible diarrhoea and didn't want to eat. She is much better this morning and has shown me she can walk on her hind legs for a little treat. I didn't know she could do that :sm24:


Who knows what getting sick will enable you you to do!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I see a beef stew in my future in the next few days too. DS has requested lasagne for his birthday dinner so that's my mission for today.
> It rained here earlier and now has settled in to a dull grey day.


My youngest would have been more impressed with lasagne than he was with beef stew , I wasnt bothered more for me ????
We have got lovley blue skies again, I'm hoping this weather will last all through November into december then snow for christmas that will disappear over night and sunny blue skies through January and February , dont mind if its cold as long as its not wet and miserable


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest would have been more impressed with lasagne than he was with beef stew , I wasnt bothered more for me ????
> We have got lovley blue skies again, I'm hoping this weather will last all through November into december then snow for christmas that will disappear over night and sunny blue skies through January and February , dont mind if its cold as long as its not wet and miserable


Hope your weather forecast comes good! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I might head off to bed. Enjoying have working decent speed internet. Actually playing songs through Spotify and not one bit of jumping! Appreciate it even more having been told we would have to wait until at least Tuesday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Went to a really weird but enjoyable concert last night—Bach and Bluegrass. That is what it was. And it sure worked for me. After it was over, we came out to snow. It won’t last. Supposed to be in the high 40s F next week. 

You are in my thoughts, Sam. You do not need to apologize for short posts. The recipes are always welcome. It’s quality not quantity. I will add my recommendations for the vitamin Dvand the light. It is a special kind of light. Check the internet re depression and special lamp.

KayeJo, sending you and Christopher hugs. What a heart-wrenching spot for you both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.



thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that raised bed and yes DH could easily build it; just don't think he would!


thewren said:


> gwen - what do you think about this raised bed - i bet brantley could build it easily. --- sam
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Outdoor-Living-Today--7.5-ft-x-8-ft-Western-Red-Cedar-Raised-Garden-RB88-L349-K~XQL1109.html?refid=GX178659854533-XQL1109&device=c&ptid=&targetid=aud-284304423844&CID=658917502&CRID=178659854533&adgroup=37064444287&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6sOJ35i11wIVkW8BCh2NxAIZEAEYASADEgIa8fD_BwE


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo I am feeling so sorry for Christopher. I will pray that this unborn child will be healthy. How terrible a person this woman is;
not only using Christopher but to inflict such possible harm to an unborn child. Christopher will still need to do a paternity check IMHO.
I know this sounds strange, but with her meth use I truly hope the baby is NOT his in this case.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in love with the colors in your sock! Also, congrats on David making some progress in the kitchen AND for the internet working pretty much.


darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DS! Shhhhhh....we need to delay Christmas just a while longer please!


angelam said:


> It's good to see you posting Sam. I hope you can beat this depression, not much helped by winter weather I know. Good that you gained some pounds though, that's a positive.
> Thank you and all the summary ladies for starting another week of KTP for us. The weeks just seem to fly by and before we know it it will be Christmas. Today is DSs birthday and I always know when we get to here, Christmas is 6 weeks away. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are 3 birthdays before Christmas and one the day after here. Then one Jan. 8th and another Feb. 12. I too need to get busy.
I've already told DD her afghan will most likely be finished after Christmas. Started a hat for DSIL; hope to finish it today. I think I got spoiled the past few Christmases by not having our celebration with family until Jan. I have postponed starting to knit anything until late now.
Oh well....I can always take a picture of what isn't done and give it to them with a card and a promise date....LOL


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to your DS.
> Only 6 weeks? and 3 birthdays before then- Elizabeth, Brett and Vicky. Poor Gordon wonder if he will feel left out in a few years not having a birthday in December?
> $ pairs of socks by Christmas and a jumper by the 1st December. Think I better get a move on somehow. Some of the socks are easy and will done on the run. Started 3 pairs of the socks actually (one was meant to be for last year so it is a little late. Used something else instead)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not sad being ruthless when you need to. At least he has time to pull himself together as he can't do anything until the baby comes. Can he do anything over there about claiming custody before the baby comes. I'm sure you can't here as the baby is not a legal entity until it is born. Wonder if any thing can be done to (try) to force her to stay off meth while she is pregnant? Doubt it.
> It must be very hard for him to come to terms with it all though, but he has to. And he needs a job so He can show that he is responsible and able to care for a baby.
> My poor sister has had a terrible time with her boys. Her other son has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old. Not many mothers of boys end up with both of them as single parents. It has meant that she has had to be a lot more involved with them than she would have liked. For the last 4 years one of the boys with their chid/ren has been living with them.
> I love Elizabeth (have you figured this out?) and Gordon but I sure wouldn't want to have them living with me. Or need to care for them frequently.
> ...


Progress is progress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


Very nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


That is so sad , poor baby , hope the courts see fit to give Christopher custody otherwise the baby stands no chance. She should be locked up and the key thrown away for child cruelty .

I watched a programme about the effects of alcohol, scientists have proven that certain people have something inside ( cant remember what it was ) that makes them drunk on just a little alcohol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > How about these,
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, yes it is my family, but my 21 yr old grandson, Casey won't be coming, Case is my older daughter, Cathy's son.


Sounds like you are going to have a busy but fun time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


That is fantastic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


Love the colourway Margaret


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


So sorry about this horrible situation.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest would have been more impressed with lasagne than he was with beef stew , I wasnt bothered more for me ????
> We have got lovley blue skies again, I'm hoping this weather will last all through November into december then snow for christmas that will disappear over night and sunny blue skies through January and February , dont mind if its cold as long as its not wet and miserable


I like that forecast! I think you should be the weatherman for the duration of winter! ???? We get an inversion in January and February which means dark cloudy days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were sent three links to use to get the internet up and running. No success so David ran them back up- the guy said something about dos. Dos said David isn't that Windows we have apples. Well we can't help you then need to wait till we hear back from our provider on Tuesday!
> Had been blaming our terrible internet since we moved in on the wiring in the house. But new wiring and still issues. Beginning to wonder if it is the company. They sure need to work some miracles for us to stay with them past our contract date (unfortunately still 12 months away. To get out of the old one we either needed to sign up for 12 months or pay a disconnection fee. And with the new system meant to be quicker we wanted it ASAP). And they had better change our charging date to the day it first works as we don't have the old internet either. So we are both in a library using there free internet.
> 
> And this library has a free Toy Library. Nothing like the options in the two paid ones I am aware of though.


How very frustrating.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Christmas is not to far off is it? Not much going on here for Christmas as the kids all go to the in laws this year. We will go to our youngest son and dil though since they celebrated the in law Christmas early. We are having some here for Thnaksgiving which will be crazy but fun. One of the DGd s has a birthday the end of December, she turns 5! I'm knitting a cradle purse for her. Hopefully it will turn out - was reading comments on ravelry and some have noted that the sides tend to collapse. ???? The yarn I used is some old stuff out of my moms stash and whenever I tried to knit with it, it always feels so stiff so I hope it will be stiff enough to hold up those sides. We will see I guess. I'm almost finished.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


You are amazing ! How much more do you plan to lose?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


Poor David! But I am very sorry about this latest development in the Christopher Saga. How terrible for the child- the innocent in all this, if it comes to birth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Initially I set 100 lbs as my goal. I have lately been thinking more like a total of 110-115 lbs. I will just continue until I'm comfortable enough.
I started out at 256 lbs and now am at 174 lbs. Before having any children I stayed pretty consistently at 127 but do not see myself getting that small again. I felt very comfortable between 140-155 so only time will tell. I have to honestly say if I didn't lose any more at all I feel so much better I would be fine.


Maatje said:


> You are amazing ! How much more do you plan to lose?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


I like your purple stripes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie was ill last night. Terrible diarrhoea and didn't want to eat. She is much better this morning and has shown me she can walk on her hind legs for a little treat. I didn't know she could do that :sm24:


Glad she is better- that must have been a worry, plus the mess to clean up, hope the improvement lasts! Clever girl!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


Wooohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


Well done Gwen that is fantastic .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us out, Sam. The carrot curry soup sounds interesting particularly at this time of year. I also like the green bean casserole.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Thank you summary ladies for keeping us up to date. It's much appreciated.

Sam, so glad to hear that you have put on 9 lbs. Quite an achievement for you. Keep it up. Healing prayers for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Initially I set 100 lbs as my goal. I have lately been thinking more like a total of 110-115 lbs. I will just continue until I'm comfortable enough.
> I started out at 256 lbs and now am at 174 lbs. Before having any children I stayed pretty consistently at 127 but do not see myself getting that small again. I felt very comfortable between 140-155 so only time will tell. I have to honestly say if I didn't lose any more at all I feel so much better I would be fine.


You have done so well Gwen! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


Congratulations on the weight loss - quite an achievement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Many of the ones I've been to have been held either at the chapel in the crematorium and cemetery grounds, or at the funeral home with chapel attached.
> The only church one I've attended was a Catholic one a long time ago. The cemetery, and funeral home places have a reception lounge attached also for after service food and coffee or tea.


Our local funeral home doesn't have facilities for a service that would have more than 25 people & no place for lunch after so it's very rare for anything to be held there. There's no buildings at the cemeteries here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Went to a really weird but enjoyable concert last night-Bach and Bluegrass. That is what it was. And it sure worked for me. After it was over, we came out to snow. It won't last. Supposed to be in the high 40s F next week.
> 
> You are in my thoughts, Sam. You do not need to apologize for short posts. The recipes are always welcome. It's quality not quantity. I will add my recommendations for the vitamin Dvand the light. It is a special kind of light. Check the internet re depression and special lamp.
> 
> KayeJo, sending you and Christopher hugs. What a heart-wrenching spot for you both.


I am pretty sure I would enjoy both :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Initially I set 100 lbs as my goal. I have lately been thinking more like a total of 110-115 lbs. I will just continue until I'm comfortable enough.
> I started out at 256 lbs and now am at 174 lbs. Before having any children I stayed pretty consistently at 127 but do not see myself getting that small again. I felt very comfortable between 140-155 so only time will tell. I have to honestly say if I didn't lose any more at all I feel so much better I would be fine.


That is great, Gwen. You are a star to have lost so much to date.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad she is better- that must have been a worry, plus the mess to clean up, hope the improvement lasts! Clever girl!


She only was a little sick in her cage. She asked to go out the rest of it so only a little clearing up to do :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely, enjoy the time with your family. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, I’m interested in the cradle purse. Is that what pattern is called on Ravelry?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, remarkable weight loss. Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so sad , poor baby , hope the courts see fit to give Christopher custody otherwise the baby stands no chance. She should be locked up and the key thrown away for child cruelty .
> 
> I watched a programme about the effects of alcohol, scientists have proven that certain people have something inside ( cant remember what it was ) that makes them drunk on just a little alcohol


The people who get drunk on just a little alcohol are missing an enzyme in their liver that breaks it down, the same people get severe liver damage from just minor drinking as the bad effects are magnified. I took a course on liver functions a few years ago but don't remember the name of the enzyme now. If I remember right, the same people are at much higher risk of liver cancer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our local funeral home doesn't have facilities for a service that would have more than 25 people & no place for lunch after so it's very rare for anything to be held there. There's no buildings at the cemeteries here.


Our crematoriums have Gardens of Remembrance surrounding them where ashes can be scattered, or the family can arrange for them to be taken elsewhere. If it's a burial then there is usually a service beforehand in a church or the funeral parlour. Afterwards there's usually tea and sandwiches in a hotel or restaurant - known as "the purvey" in Scotland.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, have a good weekend with your company.

Gwen, congratulations, what an accomplishment, you’ve really stuck with your goal.

Kaye, I’m sorry poor Christopher is having all this heartache, that woman should be locked up until the baby is born- I heard on the news a while back about a woman in Manitoba who had several children with Fetal Alcohol syndrome & was warned if she should become pregnant again she would be locked up & they did just that. I have some pretty strong feelings about FAS children after seeing so many during my working years, I think if they have one, they should get warned but if they have another they should be sterilized, not be able to produce a damaged child every 10months that someone else has to care for & this happens regularly.. 
I hope David doesn’t have a very bad headache this morning.

Margaret, good to hear you are finally seeing some progress with the kitchen & Internet. Tell your DH that he should really value you as many women would have killed him by now having to live without a kitchen for so long????????

Angela, happy birthday to your DS.

I read so many pages this morning, I’m sure I’ve forgotten to comment on something ????

Tami, why can’t you drive much when you get home?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everybody, at least I'm only a day late instead of weeks late getting on. I think the colder weather is going to keep me inside more. Sam I'm glad you've been able to gain some weight but sorry to hear about depression. Lots of good advice I see here. I think too that once we get used to the cold it gets a little better.I can get a little down when the days get shorter. Kay Jo the situatiion with you son and his girlfriend is sad I do hope he's able to get custody of the baby and the baby won't have problems. The awful things people do! 
I'm still helping my MIL but do not have to stay the night any more She continues to do well she just needs rides to doctor appointments and the family is also helping which I'm very glad of as it is good for the to be involved.
It's hard to believe the holidays are coming, I guess if i"m going to do any knitting they better be small projects I've been using my spinning wheel to spin some roving I got a few years ago, it is a silk mix I think, dyed in pretty colors. It's challenging and im not sure what i'm going to make with it 
I'm heading out in a while to let our goats out to play in the sun. hoping for kids this Spring


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


Congratulations on your superb weight loss Gwen. I'm sure your RA doctor will be delighted!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who get drunk on just a little alcohol are missing an enzyme in their liver that breaks it down, the same people get severe liver damage from just minor drinking as the bad effects are magnified. I took a course on liver functions a few years ago but don't remember the name of the enzyme now. If I remember right, the same people are at much higher risk of liver cancer.


Thank you Bonnie , I knew it was an enzyme but thats all I could remember, been trying to remember it all afternoon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our crematoriums have Gardens of Remembrance surrounding them where ashes can be scattered, or the family can arrange for them to be taken elsewhere. If it's a burial then there is usually a service beforehand in a church or the funeral parlour. Afterwards there's usually tea and sandwiches in a hotel or restaurant - known as "the purvey" in Scotland.


Here the "lunch " is held at the church hall or if a really big funeral is expected, the Elks hall which can accommodate about 400. In small towns here, funerals are usually very large- many people are related to most of the community either by birth or marriage & when born & raised in a community everyone knows everyone 
When my mom died, Jan.1983, it was -35 the day of her funeral & I was the one who made most of the arrangements & too upset to think about logistics, we had the funeral in the United Church, the hall is attached but both are small & people were standing outside. 
When my stepDad died, Dec.24,1995,I was smarter & we had the service & lunch at the Catholic Church as there's much more room & I think due to the timing, it was much smaller than mom's service.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hope your weather forecast comes good! :sm02: :sm02:


I used the same technology as the weathermen , guesswork , fingers crossed and wishful thinking ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Christmas is not to far off is it? Not much going on here for Christmas as the kids all go to the in laws this year. We will go to our youngest son and dil though since they celebrated the in law Christmas early. We are having some here for Thnaksgiving which will be crazy but fun. One of the DGd s has a birthday the end of December, she turns 5! I'm knitting a cradle purse for her. Hopefully it will turn out - was reading comments on ravelry and some have noted that the sides tend to collapse. ???? The yarn I used is some old stuff out of my moms stash and whenever I tried to knit with it, it always feels so stiff so I hope it will be stiff enough to hold up those sides. We will see I guess. I'm almost finished.


Which cradle purse are you knitting, Ive had Frankie Brown's pattern on my to do list for a long time now , was planning to use the knit in lace with it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, poor David, hope he feels better in the morning. I hope Christopher gets custody of the baby. But he needs time to think this through and know how he will raise a baby as a single dad. I'm glad Jenny will be visiting. I pray the baby will be born healthy. And yes, I'm looking forward to family visit.


Lol! Thank you, David's fine this morning, he threw it all up last night, so just needed hydrating this morning, he's complaining he's hungry, so I guess I need to go get him breakfast. I slept in, I needed it. 
Christopher has really thought about it for a long time before she came along, how he would raise a baby alone or with someone else, we'll help him, he really really wants to have his baby, he knows it will be the hardest job of his life, raising a child. 
Jennies moving in, hopefully she'll make a great life for herself somewhere out here, she's already looking online for jobs. lol I'm so excited, she's my not adopted daughter, her and Carly are my girls. lol 
Have a fabulous time, I'd love to go horseback riding with you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I used the same technology as the weathermen , guesswork , fingers crossed and wishful thinking ????


Should work then. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for not posting much the last couple of weeks. i have been really tired and have been sleeping way too much. a combination of depression, the weather and my general health. one positive - i gained nine pounds. i will do my best to keep up this week. i think i could use a few prayers if you have time. --- sam


Praying for you, Sam. ????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Thank you, David's fine this morning, he threw it all up last night, so just needed hydrating this morning, he's complaining he's hungry, so I guess I need to go get him breakfast. I slept in, I needed it.
> Christopher has really thought about it for a long time before she came along, how he would raise a baby alone or with someone else, we'll help him, he really really wants to have his baby, he knows it will be the hardest job of his life, raising a child.
> Jennies moving in, hopefully she'll make a great life for herself somewhere out here, she's already looking online for jobs. lol I'm so excited, she's my not adopted daughter, her and Carly are my girls. lol
> Have a fabulous time, I'd love to go horseback riding with you.


Glad David's feeling better this morning. If he's asking for breakfast he can't be too bad.
It's nice for you that Jennie is coming to live in your area and great that Christopher will have so much support and such a willing band of helpers when the time comes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here the "lunch " is held at the church hall or if a really big funeral is expected, the Elks hall which can accommodate about 400. In small towns here, funerals are usually very large- many people are related to most of the community either by birth or marriage & when born & raised in a community everyone knows everyone
> When my mom died, Jan.1983, it was -35 the day of her funeral & I was the one who made most of the arrangements & too upset to think about logistics, we had the funeral in the United Church, the hall is attached but both are small & people were standing outside.
> When my stepDad died, Dec.24,1995,I was smarter & we had the service & lunch at the Catholic Church as there's much more room & I think due to the timing, it was much smaller than mom's service.


In my hometown, lunches were served in the church basement (and later the school cafeteria when the new HS was built. The Ladies Circle on duty that month prepared and served sandwiches, jello salads, punch and desserts. The HS is now the Senior Center.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She only was a little sick in her cage. She asked to go out the rest of it so only a little clearing up to do :sm24:


That is good- my imagination was a lot worse!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, I'm interested in the cradle purse. Is that what pattern is called on Ravelry?


Yes it's on ravelry - Frankie brown is the designer- a free pattern it's been a fun knit so far. Now trying to figure out proper placement of the hood.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have a good weekend with your company.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations, what an accomplishment, you've really stuck with your goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Which cradle purse are you knitting, Ive had Frankie Brown's pattern on my to do list for a long time now , was planning to use the knit in lace with it


Yes it is - I'm a little sorry it's so plain with very little embellishment right now anyway. I will do the cord in a different color which should perk it up some.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I have no idea why my reply to Bonnie's post didn't show up just the quote....anyway just agreeing with Bonnie is all.FAS is dreadful and fully avoidable - it really dooms a child to a lifetime of hardship.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a humidifier sounds like a good idea. being on oxygen 24/7 which dries out my nose - the dry heat just adds to it. the sky is blue and the sun is out so the house is relatively warm. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Sam, on the heat, do you have a small fan you could sit close to the door of the bedroom to pull heat into the room from the warmer room? Low speed.
> 
> Time change along with season changing to shorter days, dreary days will cause depression. I keep lots of lights on so i don't notice grey days as much. Wish i had a magic pill for all of it. The weather change messes with my breathing. Heat dries the air out so I have to run a humidifier in the winter, have you tried that? Bonus is with the added humidity it feels warmer too. I got my humidifier (Essick Air 831000) from iallergy.com good place to do business with. ...if I could just improve to not need oxygen I would be one happy camper.
> 
> Hoping you feel better soon. Putting on weight is good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this situation, but especially for the baby as it will be meth addicted if the mother keeps doing drugs. Also a fear that the baby will have meth complications to its poor little brain and body as a result. You are in a tough spot for sure. Praying for your and his courage to take care of the little one caught in the middle.


I'm hoping we can catch it fast enough, but as Jennie said, we'll have to be sneaky or the wife or whatever will likely do something and we don't want his dogs caught in the crossfire either. I think a call to Department of Family Services will likely take care of it, as long as she test positive for meth, the trick is the timing, it leaves the system so fast for testing it has to be right in the window.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm hoping we can catch it fast enough, but as Jennie said, we'll have to be sneaky or the wife or whatever will likely do something and we don't want his dogs caught in the crossfire either. I think a call to Department of Family Services will likely take care of it, as long as she test positive for meth, the trick is the timing, it leaves the system so fast for testing it has to be right in the window.


That sounds like a good idea. They have experience and can legally do things you can't. Poor baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a day you have had! Sorry to hear about the girlfriend using drugs again and boy what a B*&ch. It makes me so angry girls using like that and getting pregnant.., I hope the baby will be ok and that she wont be allowed to have custody. There was a guy on our news who dipped his 4 moth old's dummy in crystal meth, baby was rushed to hospital and he has been charged., but far out what a loser.
> 
> Oh dear poor David., lol. He should sleep well when he has his head on the pillow rather than the tub.
> :sm06: :sm19:


OMG! That guy should have been dipped in and left there, what a total loser, not worth the oxygen to breathe.

Lol!! He's just fine and happy this morning, he's just had a big breakfast and is now chillin' with the dogs. lol I don't see any alcohol in his near future. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, you need to be ruthless in this situation. The baby must come first. He needs to be strong to face whatever comes of this and to fight for that little baby.


He does, he needs to put things in perspective, get over it, do what he needs to do and move on without her and with the baby.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, glad David better and Jenny coming.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, thank you, I found it on Ravelry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - it is a big price - but i think if one took their time it could be built at home for less money. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant design but the price!?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm anxious to see them finished. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to your son. --- sam



angelam said:


> It's good to see you posting Sam. I hope you can beat this depression, not much helped by winter weather I know. Good that you gained some pounds though, that's a positive.
> Thank you and all the summary ladies for starting another week of KTP for us. The weeks just seem to fly by and before we know it it will be Christmas. Today is DSs birthday and I always know when we get to here, Christmas is 6 weeks away. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good- my imagination was a lot worse!


Clearing up outside is always easier especially as she was very ill :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is horrible. I am so glad you can stay strong for them. I am sure it will turn out right for your son and grandchild. Prayers for you all.


I may need a rubber room by the time it's all said and done. 
Prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Orange cinnamon rolls for me. 
Karena


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not sad being ruthless when you need to. At least he has time to pull himself together as he can't do anything until the baby comes. Can he do anything over there about claiming custody before the baby comes. I'm sure you can't here as the baby is not a legal entity until it is born. Wonder if any thing can be done to (try) to force her to stay off meth while she is pregnant? Doubt it.
> It must be very hard for him to come to terms with it all though, but he has to. And he needs a job so He can show that he is responsible and able to care for a baby.
> My poor sister has had a terrible time with her boys. Her other son has been a single father since his son was a couple of months old. Not many mothers of boys end up with both of them as single parents. It has meant that she has had to be a lot more involved with them than she would have liked. For the last 4 years one of the boys with their chid/ren has been living with them.
> I love Elizabeth (have you figured this out?) and Gordon but I sure wouldn't want to have them living with me. Or need to care for them frequently.
> ...


It's definitely going to be a long dramatic road I think.

Hey, that's some progress, hopefully it will all be done sooner than later. :sm24:

Whoohoo on the internet working!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd not feel sorry for him as it is self- inflicted. Not too sympathetic am I?
> 
> Nor for a total change of topic- socks! I've done the first of those odd ones that need to be sewn up. Well other than the sewing, for some reason that hasn't been done. But I have also started another pair done differently. Squircle. I have one pair of these which are really comfortable. Maryanne has been wanting a pair ever she heard the name so her Christmas pair is these. Purple stripes are a give away as to who they are for.


HaHa!! I wasn't either, I was more laughing at him, he did say this morning that chocolate is not so good when it comes back up. lolol 
Those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh Kay Jo, what a mess. Poor Christopher, no wonder he's emotional. I hope you can all get something sorted for the good of this baby.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie was ill last night. Terrible diarrhoea and didn't want to eat. She is much better this morning and has shown me she can walk on her hind legs for a little treat. I didn't know she could do that :sm24:


I'm so glad that she's feeling much better. 
Lol! They can do amazing things when they feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Went to a really weird but enjoyable concert last night-Bach and Bluegrass. That is what it was. And it sure worked for me. After it was over, we came out to snow. It won't last. Supposed to be in the high 40s F next week.
> 
> You are in my thoughts, Sam. You do not need to apologize for short posts. The recipes are always welcome. It's quality not quantity. I will add my recommendations for the vitamin Dvand the light. It is a special kind of light. Check the internet re depression and special lamp.
> 
> KayeJo, sending you and Christopher hugs. What a heart-wrenching spot for you both.


That is a most interesting mix of music styles. 
Thank you, it really is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo I am feeling so sorry for Christopher. I will pray that this unborn child will be healthy. How terrible a person this woman is;
> not only using Christopher but to inflict such possible harm to an unborn child. Christopher will still need to do a paternity check IMHO.
> I know this sounds strange, but with her meth use I truly hope the baby is NOT his in this case.


It doesn't sound strange, I'm half hoping that she miscarries, as much as I know that's horrible of me. I really want a grandbaby, but I'd really love Christopher not to have to go through all this, so I'm putting it all on God, just praying for the best with the least amount of drama possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There are 3 birthdays before Christmas and one the day after here. Then one Jan. 8th and another Feb. 12. I too need to get busy.
> I've already told DD her afghan will most likely be finished after Christmas. Started a hat for DSIL; hope to finish it today. I think I got spoiled the past few Christmases by not having our celebration with family until Jan. I have postponed starting to knit anything until late now.
> Oh well....I can always take a picture of what isn't done and give it to them with a card and a promise date....LOL


You have a very busy December. lol


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that she's feeling much better.
> Lol! They can do amazing things when they feel better.


She did surprise me :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so sad , poor baby , hope the courts see fit to give Christopher custody otherwise the baby stands no chance. She should be locked up and the key thrown away for child cruelty .
> 
> I watched a programme about the effects of alcohol, scientists have proven that certain people have something inside ( cant remember what it was ) that makes them drunk on just a little alcohol


From what I understand, she can't have custody of a baby due to things that happened before, but even then, if she pops up positive at anytime, they will immediately remand her to the facility in Scottsbluff for the 2yr program and take the baby away from her, permanently anyway. 
Yes, David really has a low alcohol threshold, lol, at least on the very rare occasions that he gets drunk, he's happy as a clam. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sorry about this horrible situation.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who get drunk on just a little alcohol are missing an enzyme in their liver that breaks it down, the same people get severe liver damage from just minor drinking as the bad effects are magnified. I took a course on liver functions a few years ago but don't remember the name of the enzyme now. If I remember right, the same people are at much higher risk of liver cancer.


He said that he had 6 or 7 shots, :sm06: I thought he'd only had 3. No wonder he was soused. lol, and he didn't drink water in between so got dehydrated too. The dummy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have a good weekend with your company.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations, what an accomplishment, you've really stuck with your goal.
> 
> ...


FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies. 
We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


Happy anniversary, I didn't realize you were such a newlywed.
Only 30 years behind us????we will be 36 years on the 14th

I hope all works out for Christopher but as you said, it might be better to pray for a miscarriage & he could start over with someone who has the brains to be a mother.

The guy who dipped the soother in meth should be shot. I've seen posts on Facebook saying there are drugs dressed up like candy being sold, IMHOanyone caught selling those should be made to eat the whole lots immediately, the. There wouldn't be a second offence! I know that's not a very charitable statement but anyone targeting kids with drugs doesn't deserve any


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad David's feeling better this morning. If he's asking for breakfast he can't be too bad.
> It's nice for you that Jennie is coming to live in your area and great that Christopher will have so much support and such a willing band of helpers when the time comes.


No, he ate quite well. lol It will be good to have her here, she really needs out of the situation she's in. 
Christopher, I'm just hoping and praying.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got the link to this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.

https://www.studioknitsf.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/pattern-bubble-beanie.pdf


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, I wish there were some way they could have her in rehab while she is pregnant. Volunteering in the NICU there were babies born addicted. I pray there is a way of getting her in rehab now so the baby doesn't pay.

Love the story of David. So wonderful that he spent the time with your son and supported him. Too bad he had to pay with a hangover, but the way you tell it, it made me smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, I didn't realize you were such a newlywed.
> Only 30 years behind us????we will be 36 years on the 14th
> 
> I hope all works out for Christopher but as you said, it might be better to pray for a miscarriage & he could start over with someone who has the brains to be a mother.
> ...


 :sm23: 
I started really late. lol
Happy Early Anniversary!!!
Yes, she doesn't need to be raising anything, even a dog or cat. 
He should be shot, several times in several places and then rock salt poured on and rubbed in, then finish him off. 
I agree, they don't deserve second chance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the link to this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.
> 
> https://www.studioknitsf.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/pattern-bubble-beanie.pdf


Cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, I wish there were some way they could have her in rehab while she is pregnant. Volunteering in the NICU there were babies born addicted. I pray there is a way of getting her in rehab now so the baby doesn't pay.
> 
> Love the story of David. So wonderful that he spent the time with your son and supported him. Too bad he had to pay with a hangover, but the way you tell it, it made me smile.


I hope that the docs test automatically because of past issues, they supposedly do when she goes in for the next appointment.

Lol! He has no hangover whatsoever, but he sure was hungry. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, so glad Tricia feeling better today.
KayeJo, yes, it’s probably going to be drama city. Remember, we are here for you and have your back! I totally get that a miscarriage would not be a bad thing. 
Maya and I walked 45 min and fed Patch and Buster. Pumpkin was eating hay so didn’t come to fence. Went to dollar store and library, did wash, shampooed and shower now to ice knee.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, hoping you are doing better.

Budasha, sorry you had a bad day. I'm way late in remarking, but do hope today is better.

Julie, wonderful photo of paradise here on earth. Sorry to hear the beaches are difficult to get to. At least that could be fun to go and watch the people, be soothed by the waves, and enjoy the birds and hopefully a distant whale. I find water so therapeutic. Sure you'll do well on the test. Mine was so many years ago, 20 yrs., or more, but I would say it is a good thing that I don't remember how uncomfortable it was. It was nothing compared to the cortisone shots. Fingers crossed you do just fine.

TNS, love learning about where you live and the photo of clouds was so lovely.

Busyworkerbee, hope all is ok at work. Sorry to see that your niece is even sicker than thought. Sending you hugs and sending her prayers.

Railyn, hoping you can get DH in a home that won't cost as much. Oh my goodness, on top of everything you had your wallet stolen and everything therein. Very difficult going through all you have already to deal with and then this. Sending you strength and hoping you can get everything taken care of. Sounds like you are doing a good job tackling it.

Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie, again, thank you so much for your part in the opening.

Sam, hope you know we all care about you and send you healing wishes and prayers.

Kate, thinking of you and sending you loads of hugs across the miles.

BubbaLove, so sorry you had so much trouble with infection. Hopefully, that is taken care of for good and you can now move forward. Enjoy hearing the different stages of the foster children and love the photo of you and DIL. Precious moments.

So much going on and I know I've not mentioned all I wanted to. Gwennie, wow, amazing weight loss. We need another photo soon. Love all the knitting and I'm sure I'll soon be joining the ranks again. You keep inspiring me.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Bonnie :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, so glad Tricia feeling better today.
> KayeJo, yes, it's probably going to be drama city. Remember, we are here for you and have your back! I totally get that a miscarriage would not be a bad thing.
> Maya and I walked 45 min and fed Patch and Buster. Pumpkin was eating hay so didn't come to fence. Went to dollar store and library, did wash, shampooed and shower now to ice knee.


Thank you, Joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, Happy Anniversary. You're like us and have your anniversary in the colder weather. Wish I could change it to summer. Tried, but DH disagreed. At least we will be somewhere warm this year as going to Panama City, Panama again this year. Sounds like you will have a special 6th anniversary. Enjoy and treasure the moments.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I may need a rubber room by the time it's all said and done.
> Prayers are greatly appreciated.


You're in for a bumpy ride, that's for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Clearing up outside is always easier especially as she was very ill :sm25:


Poor girl. I am very glad for your sake she made it outside.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Happy Anniversary. You're like us and have your anniversary in the colder weather. Wish I could change it to summer. Tried, but DH disagreed. At least we will be somewhere warm this year as going to Panama City, Panama again this year. Sounds like you will have a special 6th anniversary. Enjoy and treasure the moments.


So very happy you'll be going back to Panama.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear KayeJO, that’s terribly sad re the meth addicted woman, unfortunately the poor baby may be addicted too, and be needing major care in its life.
We have a huge drug problem here in NZ too, meth is the worst, and now there’s some awful synthetic cannabis, so called which has been messed with who knows what and it’s killing people. They use a tiny amount of real cannabis and add various stuff to it and sell it like that. You’re not being nasty saying a miscarriage would be a good outcome, who knows , with her addiction it could happen, also a DNA test is very important legally as well as personally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping you are doing better.
> 
> Budasha, sorry you had a bad day. I'm way late in remarking, but do hope today is better.
> 
> ...


I am just hoping they can come up with a diagnosis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, so glad Tricia feeling better today.
> KayeJo, yes, it's probably going to be drama city. Remember, we are here for you and have your back! I totally get that a miscarriage would not be a bad thing.
> Maya and I walked 45 min and fed Patch and Buster. Pumpkin was eating hay so didn't come to fence. Went to dollar store and library, did wash, shampooed and shower now to ice knee.


You have gotten quite a bit done today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


Happy anniversary Kaye Jo and David


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, I didn't realize you were such a newlywed.
> Only 30 years behind us????we will be 36 years on the 14th
> 
> I hope all works out for Christopher but as you said, it might be better to pray for a miscarriage & he could start over with someone who has the brains to be a mother.
> ...


I agree with you totally Bonnie
And a happy early anniversary to you and your husband


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how fun, I’d like to go to a climbing wall Birthday party. Cute cake.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with you totally Bonnie
> And a happy early anniversary to you and your husband


Happy Anniversary to KayeJo and David, and soon to celebrate also Bonnie and DH. November is a good month for tea party folks, ours is on 21st November a mere 47 years, wow how time flies!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Wedding Anniversary to Kaye Jo, Bonnie, Fan & their respective DHs!...and anyone else who celebrates this month.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Very good.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Neat cake. How on earth did she get it to stand upright? Very creative.
Julie thinking of you especially now that you are getting closer to your appointment. Hoping all will go well going and coming and some answers will be forthcoming.
Happy anniverary KayJo. 
Thinking of Railyn and her DH again today and hoping that things will work out for the best for both. Such a touch decision to be made now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, how fun, I'd like to go to a climbing wall Birthday party. Cute cake.


 :sm24: Bronwen said she was glad they were not at home- that little boys are much more rowdy than little girls! I gather it was a fun afternoon. DGS is off to another party this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very good.


I will tell her, Rookie, when I talk with her again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat cake. How on earth did she get it to stand upright? Very creative.
> Julie thinking of you especially now that you are getting closer to your appointment. Hoping all will go well going and coming and some answers will be forthcoming.
> Happy anniverary KayJo.
> Thinking of Railyn and her DH again today and hoping that things will work out for the best for both. Such a touch decision to be made now.


There was a triangle behind it (of cake) which made it stable. 
GP appointment tomorrow- so hopefully will find out what the procedure is to find out about the MRI.
Happy Anniversary Kaye Jo and David, and to Bonnie and DH.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a most interesting mix of music styles.
> Thank you, it really is.


I wish I could have transplanted you there; it was uplifting and might have taken you away from all that is piled on you right now. I couldn't help noticing that as the huge sold out crowd was leaving the church where the concert was performed, everyone had this huge smile.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Anniversary to KayeJo and David, and soon to celebrate also Bonnie and DH. November is a good month for tea party folks, ours is on 21st November a mere 47 years, wow how time flies!


I will just say a very happy anniversary to our three celebrating couples and to anyone else who wants to jump in here.

The climbing wall cake was so well done-very creative!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Happy Anniversary. You're like us and have your anniversary in the colder weather. Wish I could change it to summer. Tried, but DH disagreed. At least we will be somewhere warm this year as going to Panama City, Panama again this year. Sounds like you will have a special 6th anniversary. Enjoy and treasure the moments.


Thank you, at least it's 60f today and lovely, David went fishing for a bit. oh, I thought I sent this already. 
Well David is still fishing, so his waders must be working fine, he had to repair them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!

I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/

Glad Trixie is on the mend.

I've been working on Christmas ornaments for the GC.

Kaye Jo, hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!

I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/

Glad Trixie is on the mend.

I've been working on Christmas ornaments for the GC.

Kaye Jo, hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're in for a bumpy ride, that's for sure.


Yes. 
I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.

But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary.


Thank you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear KayeJO, that's terribly sad re the meth addicted woman, unfortunately the poor baby may be addicted too, and be needing major care in its life.
> We have a huge drug problem here in NZ too, meth is the worst, and now there's some awful synthetic cannabis, so called which has been messed with who knows what and it's killing people. They use a tiny amount of real cannabis and add various stuff to it and sell it like that. You're not being nasty saying a miscarriage would be a good outcome, who knows , with her addiction it could happen, also a DNA test is very important legally as well as personally.


It's become an epidemic in so many places, it's so sad. 
Yes, DNA is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I may need a rubber room by the time it's all said and done.
> Prayers are greatly appreciated.


You have them


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


How cool is that! I bet the boys loved it!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


That's fabulous!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will pray that also.


Poledra65 said:


> It doesn't sound strange, I'm half hoping that she miscarries, as much as I know that's horrible of me. I really want a grandbaby, but I'd really love Christopher not to have to go through all this, so I'm putting it all on God, just praying for the best with the least amount of drama possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this....I've saved it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the link to this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.
> 
> https://www.studioknitsf.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/pattern-bubble-beanie.pdf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will tell her, Rookie, when I talk with her again.


Those cakes are so much work- but I find that I do not like the taste of fondant at all. Whomever can make it taste better should be highly rewarded.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Happy Anniversary to you and David. Will add Marla to my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a priceless cake!


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, yum, tomato soup sounds like a winner and good to know it can be made gluten free.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


Lots of prayers headed your way. Good thing to get attorneys involved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marla's got them from my lips to God's ears. I must have missed something (not unusual) but why are attorney's needed? Was she in an accident, malpractice, or something else?


Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I will just say a very happy anniversary to our three celebrating couples and to anyone else who wants to jump in here.
> 
> The climbing wall cake was so well done-very creative!


I am quite amazed, myself, at what she creates!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna!
I mentioned to Bronwen how impressed people were with her climber- at that point I had not seen the whole cake- apparently it was layers of strawberry and vanilla and is the first time DGS has shown any interest in eating cake. Not even chocolate cake!
Unusual kid on that one I think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> How cool is that! I bet the boys loved it!!


I think it was a hit all round. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo, on Bronwen's behalf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those cakes are so much work- but I find that I do not like the taste of fondant at all. Whomever can make it taste better should be highly rewarded.


I am not too sure I have eaten fondant! I think Bronwen likes to challenge herself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a priceless cake!


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, what a great cake! I bet the boys had a great time.

Sorleena, thanks for the recipe, I’ve copied it to try

Fan, early happy anniversary, amazing how the years fly by

I got the coat for GD more than 1/2 done but don’t have any ribbing for the waistband & cuffs so have to wait til I go to Lloydminster to finish it
I just cast off the sock, boy am I glad to have them done!
We are watching a documentary on Machu Pichu, OMG, what amazing scenery but it makes me dizzy I can’t imagine walking around on those narrow walkways


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Kaye Jo and David


Thank you! 
We just got back a bit ago from dinner, it was really nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Anniversary to KayeJo and David, and soon to celebrate also Bonnie and DH. November is a good month for tea party folks, ours is on 21st November a mere 47 years, wow how time flies!


Thank you! 
Wow, that's fabulous, an early congrats to you and DH also!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Wedding Anniversary to Kaye Jo, Bonnie, Fan & their respective DHs!...and anyone else who celebrates this month.


Thank you Kate, what a lovely card.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat cake. How on earth did she get it to stand upright? Very creative.
> Julie thinking of you especially now that you are getting closer to your appointment. Hoping all will go well going and coming and some answers will be forthcoming.
> Happy anniverary KayJo.
> Thinking of Railyn and her DH again today and hoping that things will work out for the best for both. Such a touch decision to be made now.


Thank you. 
I keep thinking of Marilyn and Ray too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a triangle behind it (of cake) which made it stable.
> GP appointment tomorrow- so hopefully will find out what the procedure is to find out about the MRI.
> Happy Anniversary Kaye Jo and David, and to Bonnie and DH.


Thank you!
Best wishes for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I will just say a very happy anniversary to our three celebrating couples and to anyone else who wants to jump in here.
> 
> The climbing wall cake was so well done-very creative!


Thank you from us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


Thank you and thank you. :sm02:

I may have to try tomato soup from scratch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You have them


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will pray that also.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Happy Anniversary to you and David. Will add Marla to my prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers headed your way. Good thing to get attorneys involved.


Thank you. 
Yes, that will make it easier I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marla's got them from my lips to God's ears. I must have missed something (not unusual) but why are attorney's needed? Was she in an accident, malpractice, or something else?


Thank you. 
The attorney is for Christopher's situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, what a great cake! I bet the boys had a great time.
> 
> Sorleena, thanks for the recipe, I've copied it to try
> 
> ...


I gather it was a very successful party, but everyone was full on chips and dip etc, so there is quite a lot of it left over. Maybe DGS will have a little more?!
The altitude at Machu Pichu would get a lot of people- I will definitely be sticking to other people's images, although once I had aspirations of going to Peru myself. Was fascinated by South America.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!
> Best wishes for your appointment tomorrow.


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo, on Bronwen's behalf.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not too sure I have eaten fondant! I think Bronwen likes to challenge herself.


I don't like the flavor or texture of fondant to eat, but I sure like the way it looks when it's used like Bronwen did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't like the flavor or texture of fondant to eat, but I sure like the way it looks when it's used like Bronwen did.


She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


That's adorable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it was a very successful party, but everyone was full on chips and dip etc, so there is quite a lot of it left over. Maybe DGS will have a little more?!
> The altitude at Machu Pichu would get a lot of people- I will definitely be sticking to other people's images, although once I had aspirations of going to Peru myself. Was fascinated by South America.


I,think South America has some beautiful country, too bad many of the countries have unstable politics that make it "ify" to travel there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


Those pups are too cute.

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope you get some answers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Thank you, David's fine this morning, he threw it all up last night, so just needed hydrating this morning, he's complaining he's hungry, so I guess I need to go get him breakfast. I slept in, I needed it.
> Christopher has really thought about it for a long time before she came along, how he would raise a baby alone or with someone else, we'll help him, he really really wants to have his baby, he knows it will be the hardest job of his life, raising a child.
> Jennies moving in, hopefully she'll make a great life for herself somewhere out here, she's already looking online for jobs. lol I'm so excited, she's my not adopted daughter, her and Carly are my girls. lol
> Have a fabulous time, I'd love to go horseback riding with you.


Was going to say earleir how good it will be for Jenny to come. You have been hoping for this for a long time now.

Well one little girl has just woken up so I will disappear- which I was going to do anyway as my lap top will close down any time as it needs feeding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was going to say earleir how good it will be for Jenny to come. You have been hoping for this for a long time now.
> 
> Well one little girl has just woken up so I will disappear- which I was going to do anyway as my lap top will close down any time as it needs feeding.


Thank you, yes, I've really missed her, both David and Christopher are excited to see her too, she's like a sister to both of them, and like a daughter to me, she knew David and Christopher before me, and like with most things, Christopher brought her to the house when she needed a place to stay and she's been a real part of our family since.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kate thank you the card is lovely, hugs at this very sad time for you and family. 
Bonnie and KayeJo thank you too. This month also has its sobering side, my mum passed 10 years ago on 2nd, and SIL on 16th, one year ago.
But I’ll take the celebratory road and enjoy, instead of feeling down. Been busy this afternoon, writing Christmas cards for NZ mailing in December.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Those are lovely!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely!


Thanks the rain and sun lately have brought them out well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable!


 :sm24: DGD is a dog lover!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I,think South America has some beautiful country, too bad many of the countries have unstable politics that make it "ify" to travel there.


Certainly has had it's share of political drama. We now have direct flights to Argentina, not sure about Chile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those pups are too cute.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope you get some answers


Thank you, Bonnie. The pups are or more accurately were great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Gwen that is fantastic .


RE weight loss..... ditto. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad David's feeling better this morning. If he's asking for breakfast he can't be too bad.
> It's nice for you that Jennie is coming to live in your area and great that Christopher will have so much support and such a willing band of helpers when the time comes.


Ditto......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


She is very skilled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG! That guy should have been dipped in and left there, what a total loser, not worth the oxygen to breathe.
> 
> Lol!! He's just fine and happy this morning, he's just had a big breakfast and is now chillin' with the dogs. lol I don't see any alcohol in his near future. lol


I agree, it makes me so angry these ice addicts having care of children. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is very skilled.


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, I didn't realize you were such a newlywed.
> Only 30 years behind us????we will be 36 years on the 14th
> 
> I hope all works out for Christopher but as you said, it might be better to pray for a miscarriage & he could start over with someone who has the brains to be a mother.
> ...


Agreed. I wonder if we will hear what he gets when it goes to court. Very often we dont hear any more about these things.

And Happy Anniversary Kaye..... :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


Hope you had a good dinner. And Happy Anniversary. 
11/11 is Remembrance Day over here, a minutes silence at 11am. Play the last post and then a minutes silence. Walked in the room just in time to hear it playing yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the link to this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.
> 
> https://www.studioknitsf.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/pattern-bubble-beanie.pdf


Thats pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Wow, that looks fantastic finished. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here the "lunch " is held at the church hall or if a really big funeral is expected, the Elks hall which can accommodate about 400. In small towns here, funerals are usually very large- many people are related to most of the community either by birth or marriage & when born & raised in a community everyone knows everyone
> When my mom died, Jan.1983, it was -35 the day of her funeral & I was the one who made most of the arrangements & too upset to think about logistics, we had the funeral in the United Church, the hall is attached but both are small & people were standing outside.
> When my stepDad died, Dec.24,1995,I was smarter & we had the service & lunch at the Catholic Church as there's much more room & I think due to the timing, it was much smaller than mom's service.


My goodness, -35 and people standing outside. Your mother was so loved. If I'm right, -35 is -31F. What a special honor that was. It must have been very difficult for you with the timing of your stepdad's death, Christmas Eve. I'm up as I can't sleep. Thinking of when mom died and a pit in my stomach as we were caring for her and a few things I kick myself for over and over that I would do differently. Decided to get up and come downstairs so I can distract my thoughts. I wonder if it would have been similar if I had stayed in West Guilford, if I would have experienced the same type of thing where everyone knows everyone? I think so but it was truly a small community back when I lived there, so perhaps not as many people back then. The school bus was a car and the grocery store was a house that sold a little food and general supplies. The post office was in my friend's house, a separate room as I remember. The memories of a six year old. I loved my life then and it was the best memories of my childhood. We sure lived with a lot less, no tv, so we got together with a lot of friends and were outside a lot more even in winter. It's a special life Bonnie, for sure. If your mother was anything like you, I can see why she was so loved and so honored.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it. 
She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic finished. :sm24:


It certainly does! She is a clever lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it.
> She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


LOL. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That child is growing up so fast!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


It looks really good- she does a great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks really good- she does a great job.


Thank you Margaret- that she does!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Fabulous cake Julie, your DD is very talented. I bet DGS wonders every birthday what she's going to come up with this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is nearly 10 p.m., here- I fell asleep in front of the telly, but better go and lie down!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Wedding Anniversary to Kaye Jo, Bonnie, Fan & their respective DHs!...and anyone else who celebrates this month.


Happy Anniversary from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fabulous cake Julie, your DD is very talented. I bet DGS wonders every birthday what she's going to come up with this time.


Thank you, Angela- the kids come up with the requests, and she rises to the occasion!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol[/quote
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


The soup looks good- have copied it to try. Attempting to add more vegies into our diet so soup is a good way to do so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


Aaww... I love it! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Beautiful roses. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna!
> I mentioned to Bronwen how impressed people were with her climber- at that point I had not seen the whole cake- apparently it was layers of strawberry and vanilla and is the first time DGS has shown any interest in eating cake. Not even chocolate cake!
> Unusual kid on that one I think!


Got a sweet photo of E last night. Intense look on her face as she told Daddy what she had done that afternoon 'Ate cake...yummy'. So what did you do after, 'Ate cake'! And today she was playing with a BBQ set that had some pies, cake, yummy as she 'ate' it. So she isn't going to be unusual in that sense.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it.
> She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nearly 10 p.m., here- I fell asleep in front of the telly, but better go and lie down!


Sleep well, hope you are able to get some results tomorrow at the doctor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link sorlenna think i will try that 
Ive started some christmas ornaments too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


She really does have an amazing ability to do these cakes. Lot of work in them thats for sure. She makes them up herself does she? Not like the cakes I did for the girls followed a 'pattern' that told you just how to get the desired look.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Beautiful roses Fan


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it.
> She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


Oh that is so cute. Had me laughing at "Grandma does Poo." Nothing is private...Such beautiful moments. So glad you joined the Grandma Club. There's nothing like it. These moments fill your heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nearly 10 p.m., here- I fell asleep in front of the telly, but better go and lie down!


I often do that too. My oh my it is hard to get up the stairs after that and then I'm wide awake. Hope you can get back to sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


Its incy wincy spider here so maybe you have seen or heard the english version or read a book 
I think while i was a nursery teacher i must have sang and did the actions to that song / storybook about a hundred times a week ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


Awww, just have to love it. So precious.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


She's a fondant artist! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She really does have an amazing ability to do these cakes. Lot of work in them thats for sure. She makes them up herself does she? Not like the cakes I did for the girls followed a 'pattern' that told you just how to get the desired look.


Nothing like the cakes i made either but we sure had fun making them , decided to make a fort one year using chocolate fingers round edges , chocolate icing and chocolate sponge cake , can still remember the mess , chocolate everywhere especially on 2 sons and me ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


We sing Incy WINCY spider too!....and do the actions of course! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


I've always sung Wincy- but all the books we have have Bitsy so I have started saying Bitsy. Maybe I should actually ask Vicky which they use. For now it is just spider.
How cute Serena singing it by the drain pipe- clearly she knows what it is compared to the song.
E turns the pages of a set of books at the right time for the songs (Insy Wincy being one of them). And she knows which picture goes with which line and looks for the right one if she misses a page. And knows which each one is. When she comes to this little piggy, Pig and then down she goes to pull of shoes and socks. Always do right so did left the other day. Pulled away her foot and showed me the right one. But both feet need to be bare.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing like the cakes i made either but we sure had fun making them , decided to make a fort one year using chocolate fingers round edges , chocolate icing and chocolate sponge cake , can still remember the mess , chocolate everywhere especially on 2 sons and me ????


There is one of those in the book I used. Never did it as my girls never interested in it.
After doing one last year Vicky said she now knows just how much went into them, especially knowing me. Assuming she uses the book again I know which cake it will be. With a Toot Toot theme it has to be the train! When I gave her the book soon after she got pregnant she said handing on the baton? She loved getting it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Picked up this wool yesterday for 50p a ball thought I could make a pair of socks , but when I read the label that came with it said its 100% lana merino virgin wool
and says use size 4.5 needles . But i think that size needles would be to big . Anyone knit with knitcol adriafil .can i still knit socks with it or will they wear out to quickly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picked up this wool yesterday for 50p a ball thought I could make a pair of socks , but when I read the label that came with it said its 100% lana merino virgin wool
> and says use size 4.5 needles . But i think that size needles would be to big . Anyone knit with knitcol adriafil .


Know nothing about the wool but it is not suitable for socks (unless for bed and not walked on much).

I've just sent Vicky a message to see whether they use Bitsy or Wincy!

Edit. I've now seen the photos. Great colours in it would look great as socks but won't wear well. Also it looks like DK or Aran weight so if the balls are 50 gms won't make much of a leg either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing like the cakes i made either but we sure had fun making them , decided to make a fort one year using chocolate fingers round edges , chocolate icing and chocolate sponge cake , can still remember the mess , chocolate everywhere especially on 2 sons and me ????


My favorite one was of a swimming pool (blueberry jello) with Chicklet gum tiles for the pool deck, fruit stripes gum as beach towels, teddy graham bathers with swimming suits made of frosting, live saver preservers on the lifeguard stations, puffy peppermints as beach balls, etc. It was for the awards ceremony for the HS swim team and was as much fun to dismantle as it was to make it. It was a team project and 20 years later the girls still talk about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Know nothing about the wool but it is not suitable for socks (unless for bed and not walked on much).
> 
> I've just sent Vicky a message to see whether they use Bitsy or Wincy!


The yarn might be best for felted slipper socks, but you need alot to make an adult pair.

http://mielitty.com/blogi/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Rairairaitaa_felted_slippers.pdf


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've always sung Wincy- but all the books we have have Bitsy so I have started saying Bitsy. Maybe I should actually ask Vicky which they use. For now it is just spider.
> How cute Serena singing it by the drain pipe- clearly she knows what it is compared to the song.
> E turns the pages of a set of books at the right time for the songs (Insy Wincy being one of them). And she knows which picture goes with which line and looks for the right one if she misses a page. And knows which each one is. When she comes to this little piggy, Pig and then down she goes to pull of shoes and socks. Always do right so did left the other day. Pulled away her foot and showed me the right one. But both feet need to be bare.


Aaww, how funny that you have to do the correct foot. LOL. Love hearing about the little things she does or says coz it reminds me of what Serena was doing at that age. And books are so special and important to toddlers, they really "soak" it all up and learn so much. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oooh, like that bubble hat Bonnie and tomato soup link Sorlenna.

Poledra, so glad Jenny is coming. I think it will be good for Christopher. So sorry Marla is in such pain. Healing wishes sent her way.

Fan, hoping you had a lovely anniversary. _ (Just saw where it is coming up this month.)_ I think I missed it so I will check the posts. I'm reading them backwards right now. Special moments for sure. Sorry so many memories of those lost are coming up but at the same time I know we always have a place in our heart for them and it hurts along with the good memories. Hugs Fan as you go through these special days. Lovely roses Fan!

Bonnie, Happy Anniversary to you too. Thinking it is coming up this week.

Julie, enjoying seeing the cakes again. They are so wonderful. DD really must be so pleased that her son finally ate some of the cake. Big step for him, but I'm sure he always loved the beauty of the cakes. Hope you can find something out at the doctor's tomorrow Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Know nothing about the wool but it is not suitable for socks (unless for bed and not walked on much).
> 
> I've just sent Vicky a message to see whether they use Bitsy or Wincy!
> 
> Edit. I've now seen the photos. Great colours in it would look great as socks but won't wear well. Also it looks like DK or Aran weight so if the balls are 50 gms won't make much of a leg either.


Thanks Margaret i didnt think it would wear well but thought i would ask , oh well it will have to become something else instead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite one was of a swimming pool (blueberry jello) with Chicklet gum tiles for the pool deck, fruit stripes gum as beach towels, teddy graham bathers with swimming suits made of frosting, live saver preservers on the lifeguard stations, puffy peppermints as beach balls, etc. It was for the awards ceremony for the HS swim team and was as much fun to dismantle as it was to make it. It was a team project and 20 years later the girls still talk about it.


Wow that sounds like a work of art Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The yarn might be best for felted slipper socks, but you need alot to make an adult pair.
> 
> http://mielitty.com/blogi/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Rairairaitaa_felted_slippers.pdf


Never thought of felting , 2 50g balls so not enough for adult slippers


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite one was of a swimming pool (blueberry jello) with Chicklet gum tiles for the pool deck, fruit stripes gum as beach towels, teddy graham bathers with swimming suits made of frosting, live saver preservers on the lifeguard stations, puffy peppermints as beach balls, etc. It was for the awards ceremony for the HS swim team and was as much fun to dismantle as it was to make it. It was a team project and 20 years later the girls still talk about it.


Sounds like an amazing cake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, at least it's 60f today and lovely, David went fishing for a bit. oh, I thought I sent this already.
> Well David is still fishing, so his waders must be working fine, he had to repair them.


Oh my goodness, 60f. Wow. Sounds like you had gorgeous weather. We were 23f the other day and yesterday 32f. Right now we are 28f. So glad it warmed up for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> There is one of those in the book I used. Never did it as my girls never interested in it.
> After doing one last year Vicky said she now knows just how much went into them, especially knowing me. Assuming she uses the book again I know which cake it will be. With a Toot Toot theme it has to be the train! When I gave her the book soon after she got pregnant she said handing on the baton? She loved getting it.


A tradition started , and she will have happy memories when she makes the cakes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very happy you'll be going back to Panama.


Thanks Rookie. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just hoping they can come up with a diagnosis.


Fingers crossed. When I said it is a good thing I don't remember how uncomfortable it was, I mean that if it had been really bad, I would remember it. Hugs to you as you try and find out what is causing the problem.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Oh my goodness...Fantastic. A real challenge with that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


Not much call for that job here.

And just heard from Vicky- she uses both Bitsy and Wincy and not sure which Childcare uses. I tend to swap a bit too I think but Wincy more and more for some reason. I think because I am tending to try to use the same words as written so that when she is later reading them she will be used to the words written not what Grandma has used.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


LOL. Yes I reckon I could melt a couple of steps like that at times. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not much call for that job here.
> 
> And just heard from Vicky- she uses both Bitsy and Wincy and not sure which Childcare uses. I tend to swap a bit too I think but Wincy more and more for some reason. I think because I am tending to try to use the same words as written so that when she is later reading them she will be used to the words written not what Grandma has used.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, 60f. Wow. Sounds like you had gorgeous weather. We were 23f the other day and yesterday 32f. Right now we are 28f. So glad it warmed up for you.


We are at -3c ( 26) its a bit chilly but lovely blue sunny skies so a nice autumn day


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie was ill last night. Terrible diarrhoea and didn't want to eat. She is much better this morning and has shown me she can walk on her hind legs for a little treat. I didn't know she could do that :sm24:


Sorry to hear Trixie was ill but glad she is doing better now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are at -3c ( 26) its a bit chilly but lovely blue sunny skies so a nice autumn day


Sounds like we are just sending our weather over to you. Apologies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


Thank you. I love the soup recipe. I think I will make it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


Prayers for Marla and you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


That is seriously cute. She is very talented :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Those roses are so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


That is funny. Howling a northerly gale and nasty showers rattling through here. :sm23: :sm25:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like we are just sending our weather over to you. Apologies.


I dont mind as long as you dont send grey miserable damp weather ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is funny. Howling a northerly gale and nasty showers rattling through here. :sm23: :sm25:


Oh oh sorry but i hope it doesnt come this way,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't worry, I'll keep it here.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Picked up this wool yesterday for 50p a ball thought I could make a pair of socks , but when I read the label that came with it said its 100% lana merino virgin wool
> and says use size 4.5 needles . But i think that size needles would be to big . Anyone knit with knitcol adriafil .can i still knit socks with it or will they wear out to quickly


that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
Just my thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaww... I love it! :sm11:


 :sm24: It is fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that sounds like a work of art Jeanette


I'll see if I can find a photo-not digitized back then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a sweet photo of E last night. Intense look on her face as she told Daddy what she had done that afternoon 'Ate cake...yummy'. So what did you do after, 'Ate cake'! And today she was playing with a BBQ set that had some pies, cake, yummy as she 'ate' it. So she isn't going to be unusual in that sense.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It is so great that you are so enjoying this stage of your life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sleep well, hope you are able to get some results tomorrow at the doctor.


Thank you, Cathy! So do I!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never thought of felting , 2 50g balls so not enough for adult slippers


Do you have some other at least 80% animal fiber you can stripe in with what you just got to create adult slippers?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not much call for that job here.
> 
> And just heard from Vicky- she uses both Bitsy and Wincy and not sure which Childcare uses. I tend to swap a bit too I think but Wincy more and more for some reason. I think because I am tending to try to use the same words as written so that when she is later reading them she will be used to the words written not what Grandma has used.


Good plan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

doctorann said:


> that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
> Just my thought!


Great idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She really does have an amazing ability to do these cakes. Lot of work in them thats for sure. She makes them up herself does she? Not like the cakes I did for the girls followed a 'pattern' that told you just how to get the desired look.


Thank you Margaret! I was never as adventurous with Birthday cakes!
I think the puppydogs come from a children's book, but cakes like the climbing wall are straight from her own imagination. Like her blocks she creates for her quilts, they are quite original designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I often do that too. My oh my it is hard to get up the stairs after that and then I'm wide awake. Hope you can get back to sleep.


I did for about 3 hours, which is pretty good going for me. I have just moved the computer back to the back room, I was tired of trying to use the office chair in the sitting room that has a faulty mechanism and keeps sinking down to it's lowest level- the chair through here is much more comfy. Next I have to move the printer through! That is the trouble you wake up, but you've not had a long enough sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's a fondant artist! :sm24:


Thank you Kate!
She is indeed! Just imagine what it would cost to have them made for you!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing like the cakes i made either but we sure had fun making them , decided to make a fort one year using chocolate fingers round edges , chocolate icing and chocolate sponge cake , can still remember the mess , chocolate everywhere especially on 2 sons and me ????


What lovely memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, like that bubble hat Bonnie and tomato soup link Sorlenna.
> 
> Poledra, so glad Jenny is coming. I think it will be good for Christopher. So sorry Marla is in such pain. Healing wishes sent her way.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Daralene- I am hoping so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


LOL, :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fingers crossed. When I said it is a good thing I don't remember how uncomfortable it was, I mean that if it had been really bad, I would remember it. Hugs to you as you try and find out what is causing the problem.


Thank you! Hugs back to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness...Fantastic. A real challenge with that one.


I reckon so! And so far as I'm aware all her own ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is seriously cute. She is very talented :sm24:


Thank you! It is one of my favourites!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja, will you be okay knitting with wool? Doesn't it set off your allergies? Nylon is often a component of a hard wearing sock yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

doctorann said:


> that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
> Just my thought!


Thank you very much thats a great idea, would never have thought of that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll see if I can find a photo-not digitized back then.


Hope you do , i would love to see it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: DGD is a dog lover!


Just like her Nana! :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have some other at least 80% animal fiber you can stripe in with what you just got to create adult slippers?


Dont think so , I'll find something else to knit or maybe the sugestion by doctorann


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed. I wonder if we will hear what he gets when it goes to court. Very often we dont hear any more about these things.
> 
> And Happy Anniversary Kaye..... :sm11:


I hope it's a long time.

Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you had a good dinner. And Happy Anniversary.
> 11/11 is Remembrance Day over here, a minutes silence at 11am. Play the last post and then a minutes silence. Walked in the room just in time to hear it playing yesterday.


Thank you, dinner was very good. 
Happy late Remembrance Day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, will you be okay knitting with wool? Doesn't it set off your allergies? Nylon is often a component of a hard wearing sock yarn.


Yes it will definitley set off my allergies , hopefully if I take my medication and only knit a little between other projects I can get do it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it.
> She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


Awe, how sweet, I'm sure he'll be hearing Daddy a lot now. 
Lol!!!! Great to know that Grandma does poo too! Lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doctorann said:


> that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
> Just my thought!


Good thought! That really opens up the options for fancy cuffs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Lovely, thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did for about 3 hours, which is pretty good going for me. I have just moved the computer back to the back room, I was tired of trying to use the office chair in the sitting room that has a faulty mechanism and keeps sinking down to it's lowest level- the chair through here is much more comfy. Next I have to move the printer through! That is the trouble you wake up, but you've not had a long enough sleep.


 :sm24: Glad you got more sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is funny. Howling a northerly gale and nasty showers rattling through here. :sm23: :sm25:


We're lovely and bright, no rain, but cold!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've always sung Wincy- but all the books we have have Bitsy so I have started saying Bitsy. Maybe I should actually ask Vicky which they use. For now it is just spider.
> How cute Serena singing it by the drain pipe- clearly she knows what it is compared to the song.
> E turns the pages of a set of books at the right time for the songs (Insy Wincy being one of them). And she knows which picture goes with which line and looks for the right one if she misses a page. And knows which each one is. When she comes to this little piggy, Pig and then down she goes to pull of shoes and socks. Always do right so did left the other day. Pulled away her foot and showed me the right one. But both feet need to be bare.


Here it's Itsy Bitsy Spider & has been since I was a kid


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did for about 3 hours, which is pretty good going for me. I have just moved the computer back to the back room, I was tired of trying to use the office chair in the sitting room that has a faulty mechanism and keeps sinking down to it's lowest level- the chair through here is much more comfy. Next I have to move the printer through! That is the trouble you wake up, but you've not had a long enough sleep.


Sorry Julie just had a chuckle at the vision of you slowly sinking below the computer screen! :sm06: :sm09: I hate that feeling when you haven't had enough sleep and it can take ages before you feel 'normal' again....or what passes for normal around here! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


I've always known it as Incy Wincy Spider too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Don't worry, I'll keep it here.


 :sm24: :sm24: That's really kind of you!!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love that raised bed and yes DH could easily build it; just don't think he would!


The raised bed is beautiful, but I keep thinking it would be perfect height for the deer to snack on here in Ohio anyway! Do you have a deer problem in Georgia, Gwen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow gwen - 82 pounds - you will soon have have lost what i weigh. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there is no need to apologize. Post when you can and just stay well. Good news on the weight gain! Wish I could send you a few lbs more!
> I've now lost 82 lbs as of last weekend. Haven't been to the gym much in a few of weeks but have been moving more which is good so I'm not going to beat myself up for no going. I go to the RA doctor on Monday and can't wait until he sees how much I've lost. I'm pleased with the progress and know he will be also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, thank you very much re the roses and the good wishes for anniversary coming up, appreciate it.
My feeding strategy on rose bed has paid off very well this season. I use sheep poo pellets, and a seaweed fish liquid feed. That combination does them well.
They smell like roses too, not sheep or fishy lol!????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were sent three links to use to get the internet up and running. No success so David ran them back up- the guy said something about dos. Dos said David isn't that Windows we have apples. Well we can't help you then need to wait till we hear back from our provider on Tuesday!
> Had been blaming our terrible internet since we moved in on the wiring in the house. But new wiring and still issues. Beginning to wonder if it is the company. They sure need to work some miracles for us to stay with them past our contract date (unfortunately still 12 months away. To get out of the old one we either needed to sign up for 12 months or pay a disconnection fee. And with the new system meant to be quicker we wanted it ASAP). And they had better change our charging date to the day it first works as we don't have the old internet either. So we are both in a library using there free internet.
> 
> And this library has a free Toy Library. Nothing like the options in the two paid ones I am aware of though.


That's not good. Hope they don't charge until you have a working internet. I think they al have us all over a barrel if we want their services.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> Sam, thank you for the start to another week, Summary ladies, thank you again for keeping us in the know.
> It's been a heck of a day, good and not so good. Jennie has her plane ticket, yay!!!! I'm so happy, she'll be here the first week of December.
> Christopher's girlfriend is an ex, permanently this time, she's back to meth and her wife and it came out from her sister that doesn't have anything to do with her, that she just used him to get pregnant, so Christopher is going to fight for custody, she's not even allowed to have custody of a child from what we understand at this point. Too much crap coming up about this chick. She's definitely a waste. Christopher told them he's getting a lawyer and going to take his baby.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Keeping Christopher and baby in my prayers. Now is a good time to get that lawyer. Hope if needed that the sister will testify on Christopher's behalf.

I know happy drunk, but mine takes a bit of doing to get to that point! He/we giggle like crazy until he falls asleep with one foot on the floor to keep the room /bed from moving!????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you HappyGram - and welcome to the knitting tea party - i hope your visit was a good one and that you will visit us again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Praying for you, Sam. ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a sweet photo of E last night. Intense look on her face as she told Daddy what she had done that afternoon 'Ate cake...yummy'. So what did you do after, 'Ate cake'! And today she was playing with a BBQ set that had some pies, cake, yummy as she 'ate' it. So she isn't going to be unusual in that sense.


Lol, she's growing so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Funny stories. Serena still loves Itsy Bitsy Spider.... but I wonder why my family that is me, my DD and Serena all sing Incy Wincy Spider... anyway if it's raining here she stands near one of my drain pipes and sings it. LOL. Elizabeth will be singing the song next, now that she is starting sentences.


It's amazing how they start to put it all together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We're lovely and bright, no rain, but cold!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just like her Nana! :sm02:


Skipped a generation!!! Bronwen is NOT keen at all. That is why I am reconciling myself that my next animal will be a cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it will definitley set off my allergies , hopefully if I take my medication and only knit a little between other projects I can get do it


Hopefully yes. I am so lucky almost allergy free, except for Aspirin and Penicillin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm24: Glad you got more sleep.


Thanks, I got back to sleep afterwards too, and slept till past 6 a.m., which is almost unheard of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Julie just had a chuckle at the vision of you slowly sinking below the computer screen! :sm06: :sm09: I hate that feeling when you haven't had enough sleep and it can take ages before you feel 'normal' again....or what passes for normal around here! :sm09:


It was happening with appalling regularity, and getting beyond a joke! It is an advantage of being on one's own- you can take a nap and no-one to be put out by that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picked up this wool yesterday for 50p a ball thought I could make a pair of socks , but when I read the label that came with it said its 100% lana merino virgin wool
> and says use size 4.5 needles . But i think that size needles would be to big . Anyone knit with knitcol adriafil .can i still knit socks with it or will they wear out to quickly


It's lovely colors, looks heavier than sock weight though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for Marla and you all.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, thank you very much re the roses and the good wishes for anniversary coming up, appreciate it.
> My feeding strategy on rose bed has paid off very well this season. I use sheep poo pellets, and a seaweed fish liquid feed. That combination does them well.
> They smell like roses too, not sheep or fishy lol!????


Lol!!!! Fishy roses would not be lovely. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Keeping Christopher and baby in my prayers. Now is a good time to get that lawyer. Hope if needed that the sister will testify on Christopher's behalf.
> 
> I know happy drunk, but mine takes a bit of doing to get to that point! He/we giggle like crazy until he falls asleep with one foot on the floor to keep the room /bed from moving!????


Thank you, it definitely is. I don't know if she would want to have anything to do with it or not.

LOL!! I've been there, not in many many years, but I've been there. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skipped a generation!!! Bronwen is NOT keen at all. That is why I am reconciling myself that my next animal will be a cat.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Skipped a generation!!! Bronwen is NOT keen at all. That is why I am reconciling myself that my next animal will be a cat.





Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


Hopefully Ringo will live to a ripe old age- 15 is quite a common age for Corgis, the oldest I have encountered was 20, but both blind and deaf, but Mum had a huge number of dogs at the time, and was still on the farm, so Sally had a wonderful dotage, roaring round the fields shoulder to shoulder with the other dogs.

I've not mentioned before Kaye Jo, but thinking positive thoughts for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> Hopefully Ringo will live to a ripe old age- 15 is quite a common age for Corgis, the oldest I have encountered was 20, but both blind and deaf, but Mum had a huge number of dogs at the time, and was still on the farm, so Sally had a wonderful dotage, roaring round the fields shoulder to shoulder with the other dogs.
> 
> I've not mentioned before Kaye Jo, but thinking positive thoughts for you all.


True, Corgis are have a fairly long lifespan, so hopefully at least a healthy 15 yrs or longer. And who knows, maybe DG at that point will be willing to inherit Nana's pup if you have another.

Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, Corgis are have a fairly long lifespan, so hopefully at least a healthy 15 yrs or longer. And who knows, maybe DG at that point will be willing to inherit Nana's pup if you have another.
> 
> Thank you.


That is a thought- she could well be into her 20's by then- the thought of not having a dog is not very attractive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought- she could well be into her 20's by then- the thought of not having a dog is not very attractive.


Definitely a notion worthy of future thought if the option of another pup comes up down the line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely a notion worthy of future thought if the option of another pup comes up down the line.


From what I can see from the Corgi Facebook page I watch I might have to import one from Australia. There are very few being bred in NZ.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who get drunk on just a little alcohol are missing an enzyme in their liver that breaks it down, the same people get severe liver damage from just minor drinking as the bad effects are magnified. I took a course on liver functions a few years ago but don't remember the name of the enzyme now. If I remember right, the same people are at much higher risk of liver cancer.


I never had a problem with it before I got pregnant with DD. After that, I can only drink tiny amounts once in a while.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Very cool! I love it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have a good weekend with your company.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations, what an accomplishment, you've really stuck with your goal.
> 
> ...


Well....... the reverse gear in the transmission in my Expedition has totally died, as of this morning. It started slipping a bit last weekend when we had that big storm when DH came home from picking up supper. We thought it was just all the water in the driveway. I had a couple of issues in the driveway turning around, and thought it was wet leaves under the tires. It would slip, then take off like it should. It was definitely the transmission as of Thursday evening. We took that to the bluegrass festival we went to 3 hours away, hotel a half hour further yet. We made sure we either had a drive through parking space, or a pull in that was on an incline that we could roll out of. He could give us a slight push with his foot (drives me crazy when he does that, as it's dangerous enough, without adding his crazy back into it) and it would go. Well I am no longer driving it at all. We took it to breakfast this morning. Drive through parking space, no problem. He tried to back it into the garage. It wouldn't go at all, so we had to turn around and pull into the garage. Good thing DD can take me for my mammogram and appointment with the dr. after, before Arriana's dentist appointment in the morning! There are too many other things wrong with it to spend the $$ to fix it. It's 12 years old, and is missing on all cylinders, which is a combination of the stupid 3 piece spark plugs that were designed and used in that engine, the wires, and something else, which I forget, to the price tag of over $1000.00. Add a couple of thousand for transmission work......... We have been considering a new vehicle for me anyway, just weren't planning it until next year after our trip out west after Christmas, as didn't want to make payments on a vehicle sitting in the garage doing nothing for 3 months.

All that said, we made it safely home. We left the music venue at 11:30PM, after getting Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson to sign DH's Martin Backpacker guitar. He already has Dr. Ralph Stanley's signature, and his grandson Nathan's signature. He also has Joe Mullin's signature on his banjo. We almost didn't wait for Doyle Lawson to come out after the show, since it was getting so late. But he and Paul Williams are not spring chickens, and we never know what will happen to any of us, so he wanted to do it while we could. We got on the highway at 11:30, got off at 1:39 am, crossed the county line at 1:54, and we both saw a shooting star at 1:57!!!!! And pulled into the garage at 2:22am. We were both in bed at 2:30.

Sam, have Heidi go to Lowes or Home Depot and ask for the natural sunlight light bulbs to put in all of the lights you have in the house. That will help lift your depression a little. And then keep them turned on during the day!

I have been trying to catch up with all of you, so not commenting much. Margaret, glad you are getting the internet up and running better, and progress made on the kitchen. Can't remember what else I wanted to comment on.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I may need a rubber room by the time it's all said and done.
> Prayers are greatly appreciated.


You've got them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, I didn't realize you were such a newlywed.
> Only 30 years behind us????we will be 36 years on the 14th
> 
> I hope all works out for Christopher but as you said, it might be better to pray for a miscarriage & he could start over with someone who has the brains to be a mother.
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you, also!

Totally agree with you re the drugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


That is so cool! I love it! I am sure the boys had a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Anniversary to KayeJo and David, and soon to celebrate also Bonnie and DH. November is a good month for tea party folks, ours is on 21st November a mere 47 years, wow how time flies!


Happy Anniversary, early!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In the dreary rainy day, I started watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix. I had no idea what to think when I started. I love all the actors and it's just the tonic for a dreary day.

One beanie done; the knee socks just need Kitchener closed which I'll do when I'm fresh in the a.m. I did use a slipped stitch version of reinforcing heels for the toe portion. I'll need to figure out how to add reinforcement to the short row heel - I like doing the reinforcements in the heel/gusset combination heels. Then I'll continue on the other pair of knee socks for the older DGD, I'm ready to start the heel with 2 AAT toe up and very happy with the way they're coming together. 

I just ordered from Hobium to get some of the pom poms - I think I'll create a loop/button method to attach a pom pom if they don't want to wear the beanie with a messy bun or pony tail. Of course Hobium was a new vendor for the credit card company so they called DH for approval - busted!! I also ordered some yarn from there for the guitar hat from KnitPicks; I think it will be a little more substantial for a hat to be worn in Madison, WI. I'll let you know how it all goes. I can use the yarn from KnitPicks for the guitar socks for his birthday next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


Prayers for Marla's hip pain. I think I missed something here, don't remember hearing she was having issues with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


Bronwen is so talented!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami:

So sad about the truck - It's inevitable that the vehicles need to be replaced at some point; just never a fun time for me. DH loves it and goes out deal making. My car is 20 years old, but still only has 70,000 miles on it and so far still going great; but it too will have to be replaced some day. Good luck with finding something that you like and doesn't break the bank. It is hard to make payments on something sitting in the garage--I sure understand that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My goodness, -35 and people standing outside. Your mother was so loved. If I'm right, -35 is -31F. What a special honor that was. It must have been very difficult for you with the timing of your stepdad's death, Christmas Eve. I'm up as I can't sleep. Thinking of when mom died and a pit in my stomach as we were caring for her and a few things I kick myself for over and over that I would do differently. Decided to get up and come downstairs so I can distract my thoughts. I wonder if it would have been similar if I had stayed in West Guilford, if I would have experienced the same type of thing where everyone knows everyone? I think so but it was truly a small community back when I lived there, so perhaps not as many people back then. The school bus was a car and the grocery store was a house that sold a little food and general supplies. The post office was in my friend's house, a separate room as I remember. The memories of a six year old. I loved my life then and it was the best memories of my childhood. We sure lived with a lot less, no tv, so we got together with a lot of friends and were outside a lot more even in winter. It's a special life Bonnie, for sure. If your mother was anything like you, I can see why she was so loved and so honored.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth for the afternoon to give Brett a break. He almost cried as we left when she said 'Bye Bye Daddy. Kiss'. Has said Bye Bye before of course but never Daddy with it.
> She loves Itsy Bitsy Spider so after reading it to her today I took her out to see the rain down pipes and said if we take that off there is a hole there and that is where the spider came out. The rain comes of the roof and down the pipe I told her. Sure she was trying to tell Vicky this when they picked her up! We were all rather stunned when after I told them she had done a Poo she informed them that Grandma does Poo! Vicky's response was I'm sure Daddy is pleased to know that even more than I am.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary kaye and david - and may there be many more. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> FAS and drug use are both so devastating to the babies.
> We're going to go out for dinner tonight as it's our 6th anniversary today, by the way, Happy Veterans Day to all and to those who have themselves, or have family members who have served or are serving, thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its incy wincy spider here so maybe you have seen or heard the english version or read a book
> I think while i was a nursery teacher i must have sang and did the actions to that song / storybook about a hundred times a week ????


I hear it both ways, but learned it Itsy Bitsy Spider.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you made it home. How fun to get Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson signatures on husband’s guitar. Could you rent a vehicle for a month? So hard to have extra expense around Christmas. 

Maya and I had hour walk. Even Pumpkin came up to the fence for her carrot! Cloudy, no wind mid-60’s, pleasant walking. Iced knee. Hope to wash shower down again and then wax. In the middle of the night, Miss Clavell turned on the light so overslept and missed Sunday meeting. Took butter chicken out to thaw so don’t have to worry about dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite one was of a swimming pool (blueberry jello) with Chicklet gum tiles for the pool deck, fruit stripes gum as beach towels, teddy graham bathers with swimming suits made of frosting, live saver preservers on the lifeguard stations, puffy peppermints as beach balls, etc. It was for the awards ceremony for the HS swim team and was as much fun to dismantle as it was to make it. It was a team project and 20 years later the girls still talk about it.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Talking about allergies i tbink i have a new one , as my left arm is covered in a rash from wrist to elbow havent got a clue whats caused it, but I'm trying my best not to itch it , took an antihistamine hoping that will stop the itch


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

doctorann said:


> that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
> Just my thought!


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it definitely is. I don't know if she would want to have anything to do with it or not.
> 
> LOL!! I've been there, not in many many years, but I've been there. :sm12: :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami:
> 
> So sad about the truck - It's inevitable that the vehicles need to be replaced at some point; just never a fun time for me. DH loves it and goes out deal making. My car is 20 years old, but still only has 70,000 miles on it and so far still going great; but it too will have to be replaced some day. Good luck with finding something that you like and doesn't break the bank. It is hard to make payments on something sitting in the garage--I sure understand that.


Mine now has over 145,000 on it, after this weekend it is probably pretty close to 146,000. It's a 2005, and has given us good use. No really major repairs, just expected maintanance, brakes, front end parts that wore out.... And it's a tow vehicle, so has gotten a lot of use.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you made it home. How fun to get Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson signatures on husband's guitar. Could you rent a vehicle for a month? So hard to have extra expense around Christmas.
> 
> Maya and I had hour walk. Even Pumpkin came up to the fence for her carrot! Cloudy, no wind mid-60's, pleasant walking. Iced knee. Hope to wash shower down again and then wax. In the middle of the night, Miss Clavell turned on the light so overslept and missed Sunday meeting. Took butter chicken out to thaw so don't have to worry about dinner.


Thank you. Yes, it's fun to get the signatures, and have the oportunity to talk with the artists. We probably could rent a vehicle but don't know what DH would think of that. I'll mention it. Glad you got a nice walk, and visit with the horses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about allergies i tbink i have a new one , as my left arm is covered in a rash from wrist to elbow havent got a clue whats caused it, but I'm trying my best not to itch it , took an antihistamine hoping that will stop the itch


 :sm06: Perhaps just handling the new balls of wool? Hope it soon clears.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm caught up! I missed you all. 

Don't forget, if you want to sign up for the Christmas card exchange, send me a PM. Time is fast approaching!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one cut an upright cake with a triangle of cake behind holding it up. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What a priceless cake!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one cut an upright cake with a triangle of cake behind holding it up. --- sam


I would think that would be a challenge


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how does one cut an upright cake with a triangle of cake behind holding it up. --- sam


Carefully, Sam, very carefully !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’m tuckered out, I started washing down the kitchen, ended up doing kitchen, dining room & porch. Now just have to do the living room& hallway. DH will have to help me move the sofa & loveseat as they have recliners in them & are like lifting on the side of the barn.???? Hopefully I can get that done this week as well as steam clean the carpets, then I will feel ready for Christmas decorating 
Tami, sorry your vehicle is giving trouble
My VW Passat has 250,000km & is starting to have lots of cancer ( rust) spots, it’s a 2005 & im thinking we will have to look for something new soon. DH says we should get a truck or SUV but I like a car so I guess we will see


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope you figure out what is causing the allergy. I’m also having much more trouble with allergies the older I get, I wonder why


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny sonja. you could even charge the neighbors to thaw their steps. a rather unique way of getting money to but yarn. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This made me chuckle, do believe I've found a new job ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always sang 'itsy bitsy spider'. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not much call for that job here.
> 
> And just heard from Vicky- she uses both Bitsy and Wincy and not sure which Childcare uses. I tend to swap a bit too I think but Wincy more and more for some reason. I think because I am tending to try to use the same words as written so that when she is later reading them she will be used to the words written not what Grandma has used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the kitty sheryl. --- sam



Cheryl_K said:


> The raised bed is beautiful, but I keep thinking it would be perfect height for the deer to snack on here in Ohio anyway! Do you have a deer problem in Georgia, Gwen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you runflyski. are you busily knitting away for Christmas? --- sam



runflyski said:


> :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cheryl K, runflyski and Dr Ann, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you figure out what is causing the allergy. I'm also having much more trouble with allergies the older I get, I wonder why


The itching has now eased and ive put a cold cloth on it , time for bedso hopefully it will be gone by morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm tuckered out, I started washing down the kitchen, ended up doing kitchen, dining room & porch. Now just have to do the living room& hallway. DH will have to help me move the sofa & loveseat as they have recliners in them & are like lifting on the side of the barn.???? Hopefully I can get that done this week as well as steam clean the carpets, then I will feel ready for Christmas decorating
> Tami, sorry your vehicle is giving trouble
> My VW Passat has 250,000km & is starting to have lots of cancer ( rust) spots, it's a 2005 & im thinking we will have to look for something new soon. DH says we should get a truck or SUV but I like a car so I guess we will see


Do you always have a good clean out before christmas , I do and I try to clear out cupboards too , although funnily there is one cupboard i dont touch , its jammed full and considering I cant remember the last time i opened it proves its full of junk . Maybe thats a job for after christmas


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The itching has now eased and ive put a cold cloth on it , time for bedso hopefully it will be gone by morning


That's good - hope you have a good night's rest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami:
> 
> So sad about the truck - It's inevitable that the vehicles need to be replaced at some point; just never a fun time for me. DH loves it and goes out deal making. My car is 20 years old, but still only has 70,000 miles on it and so far still going great; but it too will have to be replaced some day. Good luck with finding something that you like and doesn't break the bank. It is hard to make payments on something sitting in the garage--I sure understand that.


Mine is 12 but only 58-something on the odometer. She has to last a bit longer (knock wood) as no way can I afford a new one. I feel for you, Tami.

Having leftover tomato soup tonight... I think it's even better now!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


I don't do fancy cakes, but was quite surprised to find fairly large bucket of fondant at our Bulk Food Store, that might encourage me to branch out and sculpt, love the puppies! Great skill and a beautiful cake!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, how sweet, I'm sure he'll be hearing Daddy a lot now.
> Lol!!!! Great to know that Grandma does poo too! Lol


She has said Daddy for a long time- but it was linking the bye bye and Daddy so it was a very personal bye-bye for Daddy. Her use of names has become very personal now rather than descriptive I guess you would say. Would say Daddy when he wasn't around or if asked who he was but not when speaking to him. The same with calling me Grandma. I rarely heard her use though she said it as no need to use it when I was there until she started using it as a name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we always sang 'itsy bitsy spider'. --- sam


I'm wondering if it is US v UK language difference. We normally use the UK terms but increasingly the US is infiltrating in.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


So apropos, really great cake!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm tuckered out, I started washing down the kitchen, ended up doing kitchen, dining room & porch. Now just have to do the living room& hallway. DH will have to help me move the sofa & loveseat as they have recliners in them & are like lifting on the side of the barn.???? Hopefully I can get that done this week as well as steam clean the carpets, then I will feel ready for Christmas decorating
> Tami, sorry your vehicle is giving trouble
> My VW Passat has 250,000km & is starting to have lots of cancer ( rust) spots, it's a 2005 & im thinking we will have to look for something new soon. DH says we should get a truck or SUV but I like a car so I guess we will see


No wonder you are tired! I am surprised we are having these issues with mine, as we usually get over 200,000 on them. Look at the cross over SUV's as they are much like cars now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is 12 but only 58-something on the odometer. She has to last a bit longer (knock wood) as no way can I afford a new one. I feel for you, Tami.
> 
> Having leftover tomato soup tonight... I think it's even better now!


Hope it lasts much longer for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From what I can see from the Corgi Facebook page I watch I might have to import one from Australia. There are very few being bred in NZ.


Wow, I guess if there aren't as many sheep breeders in NZ as there used to be, there isn't a need for as many herding dogs. Sad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I guess if there aren't as many sheep breeders in NZ as there used to be, there isn't a need for as many herding dogs. Sad.


I've never heard of corgi dogs herding sheep here, the dog which is normally used is one called the Huntaway which was bred here for exactly that purpose.
We have large merino sheep stations with mountainous terrain so need a big strong dog for the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well....... the reverse gear in the transmission in my Expedition has totally died, as of this morning. It started slipping a bit last weekend when we had that big storm when DH came home from picking up supper. We thought it was just all the water in the driveway. I had a couple of issues in the driveway turning around, and thought it was wet leaves under the tires. It would slip, then take off like it should. It was definitely the transmission as of Thursday evening. We took that to the bluegrass festival we went to 3 hours away, hotel a half hour further yet. We made sure we either had a drive through parking space, or a pull in that was on an incline that we could roll out of. He could give us a slight push with his foot (drives me crazy when he does that, as it's dangerous enough, without adding his crazy back into it) and it would go. Well I am no longer driving it at all. We took it to breakfast this morning. Drive through parking space, no problem. He tried to back it into the garage. It wouldn't go at all, so we had to turn around and pull into the garage. Good thing DD can take me for my mammogram and appointment with the dr. after, before Arriana's dentist appointment in the morning! There are too many other things wrong with it to spend the $$ to fix it. It's 12 years old, and is missing on all cylinders, which is a combination of the stupid 3 piece spark plugs that were designed and used in that engine, the wires, and something else, which I forget, to the price tag of over $1000.00. Add a couple of thousand for transmission work......... We have been considering a new vehicle for me anyway, just weren't planning it until next year after our trip out west after Christmas, as didn't want to make payments on a vehicle sitting in the garage doing nothing for 3 months.
> 
> All that said, we made it safely home. We left the music venue at 11:30PM, after getting Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson to sign DH's Martin Backpacker guitar. He already has Dr. Ralph Stanley's signature, and his grandson Nathan's signature. He also has Joe Mullin's signature on his banjo. We almost didn't wait for Doyle Lawson to come out after the show, since it was getting so late. But he and Paul Williams are not spring chickens, and we never know what will happen to any of us, so he wanted to do it while we could. We got on the highway at 11:30, got off at 1:39 am, crossed the county line at 1:54, and we both saw a shooting star at 1:57!!!!! And pulled into the garage at 2:22am. We were both in bed at 2:30.
> 
> ...


That really sucks, it's too bad it couldn't hold off until after you got back from your trip next year.

That was a heck of a timeline. lol down to the minute even.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the dreary rainy day, I started watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix. I had no idea what to think when I started. I love all the actors and it's just the tonic for a dreary day.
> 
> One beanie done; the knee socks just need Kitchener closed which I'll do when I'm fresh in the a.m. I did use a slipped stitch version of reinforcing heels for the toe portion. I'll need to figure out how to add reinforcement to the short row heel - I like doing the reinforcements in the heel/gusset combination heels. Then I'll continue on the other pair of knee socks for the older DGD, I'm ready to start the heel with 2 AAT toe up and very happy with the way they're coming together.
> 
> I just ordered from Hobium to get some of the pom poms - I think I'll create a loop/button method to attach a pom pom if they don't want to wear the beanie with a messy bun or pony tail. Of course Hobium was a new vendor for the credit card company so they called DH for approval - busted!! I also ordered some yarn from there for the guitar hat from KnitPicks; I think it will be a little more substantial for a hat to be worn in Madison, WI. I'll let you know how it all goes. I can use the yarn from KnitPicks for the guitar socks for his birthday next year.


That is a fun show. 
I need to get my order made to Hobium for the dpn's I want, the pompom sounds good for the messy bun/pony tail hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for Marla's hip pain. I think I missed something here, don't remember hearing she was having issues with it.


It's the muscles that go down and across, she was walking off kilter for so long that the muscles forgot how they were supposed to work, so now it's causing pain because they need to learn where they belong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary kaye and david - and may there be many more. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm wondering if it is US v UK language difference. We normally use the UK terms but increasingly the US is infiltrating in.


I don't know. I have heard it both ways for almost as long as I can remember.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That really sucks, it's too bad it couldn't hold off until after you got back from your trip next year.
> 
> That was a heck of a timeline. lol down to the minute even.


Sure does!

Hey, anything to stay awake! Actually, I know it's usually about 45 minutes from the time we get off the highway to home. The county line has always been a fun "sigh of relief" or comment, just to be silly, and for some reason looked at the clock. And for some reason, I looked at the clock as soon as we saw the shooting star. Don't know if it was relief at being home, or just looked to see what time we finally made it. And that was the fastest we have ever made it to bed after a long trip! I bet I was asleep 5 minutes later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's the muscles that go down and across, she was walking off kilter for so long that the muscles forgot how they were supposed to work, so now it's causing pain because they need to learn where they belong.


Now I remember. Ouch. Hope she is soon pain free.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one cut an upright cake with a triangle of cake behind holding it up. --- sam


With a knife? LOL!!
Sorry Sam, couldn't resist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great idea doctorann and welcome to the knitting tea party! I don't recall seeing you post here before and all are welcome.
Hope you'll drop in often.


doctorann said:


> that would make GREAT cuffs on socks, and some other yarn more suited to harder wear in a coordinating color could be the feet.
> Just my thought!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

0


darowil said:


> She has said Daddy for a long time- but it was linking the bye bye and Daddy so it was a very personal bye-bye for Daddy. Her use of names has become very personal now rather than descriptive I guess you would say. Would say Daddy when he wasn't around or if asked who he was but not when speaking to him. The same with calling me Grandma. I rarely heard her use though she said it as no need to use it when I was there until she started using it as a name.


Ahhh, I thought it was a bit odd that she hadn't said it before, now I understand. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before we fenced the back yard we frequently had deer but now with the yard fenced and all our dogs deer do not venture near our property. There are still quite a few in the woods around our area though. And welcome to you too Cheryl_K; as I said before all are welcome here!



Cheryl_K said:


> The raised bed is beautiful, but I keep thinking it would be perfect height for the deer to snack on here in Ohio anyway! Do you have a deer problem in Georgia, Gwen?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I;m going to make a bowl of popcorn, and curl up under the blanket and read for a while. Mammogram in the morning, followed by being back up for DD with Arriana for her first filling on a tooth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about the Expedition biting the dust Tami; I feel you on not wanting a car payment right now. Even though my van is now working again I know it is time to start looking for another vehicle though I grimace at the expense. I've started reworking our budget to see if there is any way we can afford it anytime soon. It certainly won't be a brand new vehicle when the inevetible happens.


tami_ohio said:


> Well....... the reverse gear in the transmission in my Expedition has totally died, as of this morning. It started slipping a bit last weekend when we had that big storm when DH came home from picking up supper. We thought it was just all the water in the driveway. I had a couple of issues in the driveway turning around, and thought it was wet leaves under the tires. It would slip, then take off like it should. It was definitely the transmission as of Thursday evening. We took that to the bluegrass festival we went to 3 hours away, hotel a half hour further yet. We made sure we either had a drive through parking space, or a pull in that was on an incline that we could roll out of. He could give us a slight push with his foot (drives me crazy when he does that, as it's dangerous enough, without adding his crazy back into it) and it would go. Well I am no longer driving it at all. We took it to breakfast this morning. Drive through parking space, no problem. He tried to back it into the garage. It wouldn't go at all, so we had to turn around and pull into the garage. Good thing DD can take me for my mammogram and appointment with the dr. after, before Arriana's dentist appointment in the morning! There are too many other things wrong with it to spend the $$ to fix it. It's 12 years old, and is missing on all cylinders, which is a combination of the stupid 3 piece spark plugs that were designed and used in that engine, the wires, and something else, which I forget, to the price tag of over $1000.00. Add a couple of thousand for transmission work......... We have been considering a new vehicle for me anyway, just weren't planning it until next year after our trip out west after Christmas, as didn't want to make payments on a vehicle sitting in the garage doing nothing for 3 months.
> 
> All that said, we made it safely home. We left the music venue at 11:30PM, after getting Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson to sign DH's Martin Backpacker guitar. He already has Dr. Ralph Stanley's signature, and his grandson Nathan's signature. He also has Joe Mullin's signature on his banjo. We almost didn't wait for Doyle Lawson to come out after the show, since it was getting so late. But he and Paul Williams are not spring chickens, and we never know what will happen to any of us, so he wanted to do it while we could. We got on the highway at 11:30, got off at 1:39 am, crossed the county line at 1:54, and we both saw a shooting star at 1:57!!!!! And pulled into the garage at 2:22am. We were both in bed at 2:30.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry about the Expedition biting the dust Tami; I feel you on not wanting a car payment right now. Even though my van is now working again I know it is time to start looking for another vehicle though I grimace at the expense. I've started reworking our budget to see if there is any way we can afford it anytime soon. It certainly won't be a brand new vehicle when the inevetible happens.


Thanks. It's driveable if I don't have to back up. If I can let it roll backwards, it's fine. I won't be doing a lot of driving without DH! It's too cold for me to have to wait for roadside service. I'm not that worried about the expense, but would rather not have it. Hope you can get things figured out so you can do it when needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've never heard of corgi dogs herding sheep here, the dog which is normally used is one called the Huntaway which was bred here for exactly that purpose.
> We have large merino sheep stations with mountainous terrain so need a big strong dog for the job.


Oh, wow, well I'm all mixed up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure does!
> 
> Hey, anything to stay awake! Actually, I know it's usually about 45 minutes from the time we get off the highway to home. The county line has always been a fun "sigh of relief" or comment, just to be silly, and for some reason looked at the clock. And for some reason, I looked at the clock as soon as we saw the shooting star. Don't know if it was relief at being home, or just looked to see what time we finally made it. And that was the fastest we have ever made it to bed after a long trip! I bet I was asleep 5 minutes later.


Lol! 
I agree, anything that keeps you awake is good.

Poor David, I have Hee Haw on, he's having culture shock. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now I remember. Ouch. Hope she is soon pain free.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I binge watched Grace and Frankie (both seasons) awhile back and absolutely loved that series. DH and I are still binge watching Father Brown. We both love it.


RookieRetiree said:


> In the dreary rainy day, I started watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix. I had no idea what to think when I started. I love all the actors and it's just the tonic for a dreary day.
> 
> One beanie done; the knee socks just need Kitchener closed which I'll do when I'm fresh in the a.m. I did use a slipped stitch version of reinforcing heels for the toe portion. I'll need to figure out how to add reinforcement to the short row heel - I like doing the reinforcements in the heel/gusset combination heels. Then I'll continue on the other pair of knee socks for the older DGD, I'm ready to start the heel with 2 AAT toe up and very happy with the way they're coming together.
> 
> I just ordered from Hobium to get some of the pom poms - I think I'll create a loop/button method to attach a pom pom if they don't want to wear the beanie with a messy bun or pony tail. Of course Hobium was a new vendor for the credit card company so they called DH for approval - busted!! I also ordered some yarn from there for the guitar hat from KnitPicks; I think it will be a little more substantial for a hat to be worn in Madison, WI. I'll let you know how it all goes. I can use the yarn from KnitPicks for the guitar socks for his birthday next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My van, a 2006, has a little over 136,000 miles on it, DH's truck a little over 235,000 miles and is a 2002 (I think) and my 1986 Ford Ranger (the love truck) .....well we won't go there. I prefer an SUV or van but will just have to settle on something I can afford as my first priority.


tami_ohio said:


> No wonder you are tired! I am surprised we are having these issues with mine, as we usually get over 200,000 on them. Look at the cross over SUV's as they are much like cars now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been knitting a lot since last night; simple patterns. Finished a hat for DH and a cowl for stepDD. Am now working on another hat for DSIL (husband of stepDD). I'm just giving my hands a break. Since I have doctor's appointment in the morning I will probably just go check my email and call it a day. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. It's driveable if I don't have to back up. If I can let it roll backwards, it's fine. I won't be doing a lot of driving without DH! It's too cold for me to have to wait for roadside service. I'm not that worried about the expense, but would rather not have it. Hope you can get things figured out so you can do it when needed.


I drove a car with no reverse for almost two years! But it was a Toyota and if I had to back up, I opened the door and pushed with my foot (husband called it Fred Flintstoning, LOL). I don't see that happening with an Expedition...!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is so cool! I love it! I am sure the boys had a great time!


They did indeed, I am assured!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bronwen is so talented!


Thank you, Tami.

Sorry your wheels have died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about allergies i tbink i have a new one , as my left arm is covered in a rash from wrist to elbow havent got a clue whats caused it, but I'm trying my best not to itch it , took an antihistamine hoping that will stop the itch


Oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one cut an upright cake with a triangle of cake behind holding it up. --- sam


I must ask her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> I don't do fancy cakes, but was quite surprised to find fairly large bucket of fondant at our Bulk Food Store, that might encourage me to branch out and sculpt, love the puppies! Great skill and a beautiful cake!


Bronwen has always had a gift for sculpture, embroidery, knitting, although she does not like crochet. Sewing, quilting also. I was first really aware of it when she was not yet 4, and Mwyffanwy was visiting her Grandmother, when we came home from the airport she insisted she wanted to do some tapestry- I drew a lion on some Aida cloth for her, and she worked until I insisted she had to stop and go to bed around ten p.m.. At 10 she sewed a whole series of outfits for herself on my Elna- working from laying out the pattern on the cloth and cutting it out. Not long after that she embroidered a Richlieu collar for Mwyffanwy for her Christmas present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> So apropos, really great cake!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I guess if there aren't as many sheep breeders in NZ as there used to be, there isn't a need for as many herding dogs. Sad.


The numbers of sheep are definitely dwindling, but also our farmers favour a larger dog, often with a bit of collie in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've never heard of corgi dogs herding sheep here, the dog which is normally used is one called the Huntaway which was bred here for exactly that purpose.
> We have large merino sheep stations with mountainous terrain so need a big strong dog for the job.


Have you not seen the hills of Wales, Fan? Plus the Corgi in olden days had to be tough enough to defend the cattle against wolves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen has always had a gift for sculpture, embroidery, knitting, although she does not like crochet. Sewing, quilting also. I was first really aware of it when she was not yet 4, and Mwyffanwy was visiting her Grandmother, when we came home from the airport she insisted she wanted to do some tapestry- I drew a lion on some Aida cloth for her, and she worked until I insisted she had to stop and go to bed around ten p.m.. At 10 she sewed a whole series of outfits for herself on my Elna- working from laying out the pattern on the cloth and cutting it out. Not long after that she embroidered a Richlieu collar for Mwyffanwy for her Christmas present.


That is impressive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is impressive.


Both children were very gifted in their own way. I used to say I had been blessed with two angels to make up for the hell I went through with their father.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both children were very gifted in their own way. I used to say I had been blessed with two angels to make up for the hell I went through with their father.


That is a very good analogy. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you not seen the hills of Wales, Fan? Plus the Corgi in olden days had to be tough enough to defend the cattle against wolves.


I did not know that, only know about the Huntaways used here. We learn so much on here, wouldn't have thought the short legs of corgi would be able to cope with the rugged hills in Wales or NZ, neither the large sheep stations we have. I'm going to do some research, it's got me intrigued.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Bronwen is a talented artist, you must be very proud of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you always have a good clean out before christmas , I do and I try to clear out cupboards too , although funnily there is one cupboard i dont touch , its jammed full and considering I cant remember the last time i opened it proves its full of junk . Maybe thats a job for after christmas


I try to wash Wall & curtains before I decorate for Christmas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a very good analogy. :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did not know that, only know about the Huntaways used here. We learn so much on here, wouldn't have thought the short legs of corgi would be able to cope with the rugged hills in Wales or NZ, neither the large sheep stations we have. I'm going to do some research, it's got me intrigued.


It is a mistake a lot of people make. Corgis are very gutsy little dogs- I've seen them bowled by an obstreperous ram- with the wind knocked right out of the fellow in question, but he was up and after the ram as quick as wink, and got him down the ramp on the second attempt. Mum had a friend who had bought a bitch puppy from her, whose husband used to jeer at as a 'lap dog'. But one day he was trying to load I think it was sheep into his truck, his large dog could not get them to load but the little corgi was out and got them in first try. He never went out without her after that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Bronwen is a talented artist, you must be very proud of her.


I am Joy. She is quite gifted. Her older sister wanted to be a short story writer- Bronwen has a pile of her manuscripts, which my SIL from my first marriage has read and says are brilliant- but Bronwen finds them too painful. I just hope the paper does not disintegrate before she does something with them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are at -3c ( 26) its a bit chilly but lovely blue sunny skies so a nice autumn day


That is chilly! Glad you are still having sunshine though.

Today was 25c here and tomorrow is forecast to be 34c! Oh my that is a big jump and a bit hot for this time of year., only one day though of it supposedly the following day back to low 20s which will be nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> I agree, anything that keeps you awake is good.
> 
> Poor David, I have Hee Haw on, he's having culture shock. :sm23: :sm23:


Nearly spat my coffee out there!........up here 'hee haw' often means 'nothing', (as well as a donkey's bray) so if you had hee haw on, you're nude! Is Hee Haw a TV programme?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The itching has now eased and ive put a cold cloth on it , time for bedso hopefully it will be gone by morning


That sounds better. Hope it's gone by this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Q


angelam said:


> That sounds better. Hope it's gone by this morning.


Thank you . Itching gone completely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is chilly! Glad you are still having sunshine though.
> 
> Today was 25c here and tomorrow is forecast to be 34c! Oh my that is a big jump and a bit hot for this time of year., only one day though of it supposedly the following day back to low 20s which will be nice.


We are still hovering around the high teens, sometimes noticeably less.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Q
> 
> Thank you . Itching gone completely


I am glad! I've only had itches for things like Chicken Pox. But that is bad enough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is chilly! Glad you are still having sunshine though.
> 
> Today was 25c here and tomorrow is forecast to be 34c! Oh my that is a big jump and a bit hot for this time of year., only one day though of it supposedly the following day back to low 20s which will be nice.


I like 25c but not when it gets into the 30ies too hot for me

We are at 0c this morning so still chilly no blue skies this morning so I think it will feel colder when I get out there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like 25c but not when it gets into the 30ies too hot for me
> 
> We are at 0c this morning so still chilly no blue skies this morning so I think it will feel colder when I get out there


Are you getting out walking now that you don't have Mishka to take out?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> I agree, anything that keeps you awake is good.
> 
> Poor David, I have Hee Haw on, he's having culture shock. :sm23: :sm23:


Love Gee Haw!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van, a 2006, has a little over 136,000 miles on it, DH's truck a little over 235,000 miles and is a 2002 (I think) and my 1986 Ford Ranger (the love truck) .....well we won't go there. I prefer an SUV or van but will just have to settle on something I can afford as my first priority.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I drove a car with no reverse for almost two years! But it was a Toyota and if I had to back up, I opened the door and pushed with my foot (husband called it Fred Flintstoning, LOL). I don't see that happening with an Expedition...!


That's what DH does! Nope! Won't happen with short me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Tami.
> 
> Sorry your wheels have died.


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are you getting out walking now that you don't have Mishka to take out?


Not as much ,I walk to knitting group which is about a mile away and then home again , and to the shopping centre which is also about a mile away so a few miles each week , I'm thinking after christmas I might start cycling again , some nice cycle pathways round here. It all depends if my knee will cooperate with me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not as much ,I walk to knitting group which is about a mile away and then home again , and to the shopping centre which is also about a mile away so a few miles each week , I'm thinking after christmas I might start cycling again , some nice cycle pathways round here. It all depends if my knee will cooperate with me


Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.

I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill. 
The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
Oh well back to waiting!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so sorry you are still waiting news on MRI.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


Mr Gormac is taking his sweet time , hopefully soon so that you can get some answers
Any walking is good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


You did good on you walking. So sorry you didn't get MRI results. Is there some way to talk with Mr. Gormac's secretery to have him/her ask the question about Mr. Gormac getting to reading it and reporting to you? Is there some way to expedite the reading in your case? What did your doctor say about your hands, if anything? Continued prayers and worry for you. 
Swedenme, the postbox is adorable. Think he is just fine without any further adornment.
A chilly morning here but should get to 60F (15.5 C) today if the weather person is correct.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the link to this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.
> 
> https://www.studioknitsf.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/pattern-bubble-beanie.pdf


Cute hat. Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


What a great cake!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Wedding Anniversary to Kaye Jo, Bonnie, Fan & their respective DHs!...and anyone else who celebrates this month.


And a Happy Anniversary from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to all the couples and wow! That cake is tremendous!
> 
> I made tomato soup tonight and think it's definitely a make again. Here's the link: http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/
> 
> ...


That soup sounds delicious. I'm certainly going to try it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes.
> I talked to Marla earlier, her hip/muscle in her thigh is killing her, but she said she's calling her lawyer on Monday to find out what can be done and how to do it, and get him on the job now so that we don't have to try to scramble at the last minute to get everything we need or need to do.
> 
> But side note, a few prayers for Marla's pain would be greatly appreciated, thanks a bunch ahead of time. We are just a hot mess. lol


So sorry that Marla is suffering. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has become quite skilled at using it. I love this one that was for DGD's 10th birthday.


She is certainly talented and I'm sure your DGD loves her cakes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is all about love and marriage so here you are Bonnie and KayeJo, a bunch of red roses from my garden to you.


Beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> You did good on you walking. So sorry you didn't get MRI results. Is there some way to talk with Mr. Gormac's secretery to have him/her ask the question about Mr. Gormac getting to reading it and reporting to you? Is there some way to expedite the reading in your case? What did your doctor say about your hands, if anything? Continued prayers and worry for you.
> Swedenme, the postbox is adorable. Think he is just fine without any further adornment.
> A chilly morning here but should get to 60F (15.5 C) today if the weather person is correct.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been knitting a lot since last night; simple patterns. Finished a hat for DH and a cowl for stepDD. Am now working on another hat for DSIL (husband of stepDD). I'm just giving my hands a break. Since I have doctor's appointment in the morning I will probably just go check my email and call it a day. TTYL


Wow! Those needles must be smoking????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I drove a car with no reverse for almost two years! But it was a Toyota and if I had to back up, I opened the door and pushed with my foot (husband called it Fred Flintstoning, LOL). I don't see that happening with an Expedition...!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you not seen the hills of Wales, Fan? Plus the Corgi in olden days had to be tough enough to defend the cattle against wolves.


I'm surprised they were able to do that, they seem too small to be guard & hearing dogs. 
My parents had collies as heard dogs when I was young & there are a couple of people in this area who have them here. Last time I went to Lloydminster I saw a lady in a small field just by the highway training dogs that looked like collies to heard some sheep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen has always had a gift for sculpture, embroidery, knitting, although she does not like crochet. Sewing, quilting also. I was first really aware of it when she was not yet 4, and Mwyffanwy was visiting her Grandmother, when we came home from the airport she insisted she wanted to do some tapestry- I drew a lion on some Aida cloth for her, and she worked until I insisted she had to stop and go to bed around ten p.m.. At 10 she sewed a whole series of outfits for herself on my Elna- working from laying out the pattern on the cloth and cutting it out. Not long after that she embroidered a Richlieu collar for Mwyffanwy for her Christmas present.


It's amazing how some kids really take to crafting. My GD has been very interested since about 4 so I'm hoping she can be taught sewing & knitting over the next few years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


That's looks really good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, Hee Haw is what I would call a hillbilly comedy from the 60-70's.
https://www.google.ca/search?client=safari&hl=en-ca&ei=CrsJWrbqA5WcjwP_mYvYCw&q=hee+haw&oq=hee+haw&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.1.41j0i67k1l4.22191.23262.0.25362.2.2.0.0.0.0.382.545.0j1j0j1.2.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..0.2.545...0i7i30k1.0.2oDgLVFtxAc


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope you get some results soon, I agree with Joyce, I’d be called the orthopedic doctors office & expressing your concerns. It’s great to hear you can walk so much better now, make the surgery so worth the trouble.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


I do think he is very cute. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


That is one heck of a wait! We aim to get all our MRIs, CTs etc reported and the report sent to the specialist within 24 hours. I would be ringing Mr Gormacs' secretary and asking (very sweetly) how much longer you could expect to wait.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


That is cute Sonja. I would leave the snowflakes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looks really good


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do think he is very cute. :sm24:


Thanks Norma


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


Love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nearly spat my coffee out there!........up here 'hee haw' often means 'nothing', (as well as a donkey's bray) so if you had hee haw on, you're nude! Is Hee Haw a TV programme?


 :sm06: :sm23: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hee_Haw


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am Joy. She is quite gifted. Her older sister wanted to be a short story writer- Bronwen has a pile of her manuscripts, which my SIL from my first marriage has read and says are brilliant- but Bronwen finds them too painful. I just hope the paper does not disintegrate before she does something with them.


Hopefully she will get them published.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is one heck of a wait! We aim to get all our MRIs, CTs etc reported and the report sent to the specialist within 24 hours. I would be ringing Mr Gormacs' secretary and asking (very sweetly) how much longer you could expect to wait.


Same here. We get results within 24 hours or instantly if a head injury is involved. However, I live near several trauma hospitals so we have 24/7 radiologist on call to do the reading. My CT scan results were available to me within 45 minutes when I went in for chest pain. However, I went through ER so expect that would expedite things. I am wondering if Julie's report, once again, got mislaid or lost. The fickle finger of fate could, once again, be interfering.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen has always had a gift for sculpture, embroidery, knitting, although she does not like crochet. Sewing, quilting also. I was first really aware of it when she was not yet 4, and Mwyffanwy was visiting her Grandmother, when we came home from the airport she insisted she wanted to do some tapestry- I drew a lion on some Aida cloth for her, and she worked until I insisted she had to stop and go to bed around ten p.m.. At 10 she sewed a whole series of outfits for herself on my Elna- working from laying out the pattern on the cloth and cutting it out. Not long after that she embroidered a Richlieu collar for Mwyffanwy for her Christmas present.


That is very talented for that age!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nearly spat my coffee out there!........up here 'hee haw' often means 'nothing', (as well as a donkey's bray) so if you had hee haw on, you're nude! Is Hee Haw a TV programme?


Yes, it's an old country music and comedy show.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love Gee Haw!


That was supposed to be Hee Haw!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


Back to waiting, yes, but at least you know the specialist has to read it to get the answers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


I love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hee_Haw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is cute Sonja. I would leave the snowflakes.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it!


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so sorry you are still waiting news on MRI.


I am a bit fed up about it, Joy, but very little I can do- the GP did try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mr Gormac is taking his sweet time , hopefully soon so that you can get some answers
> Any walking is good


He certainly does not seem to be in a hurry.

I enjoy walking, would like it better if I could get somewhere scenic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


I love how you have embroidered his face- always makes me smile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You did good on you walking. So sorry you didn't get MRI results. Is there some way to talk with Mr. Gormac's secretery to have him/her ask the question about Mr. Gormac getting to reading it and reporting to you? Is there some way to expedite the reading in your case? What did your doctor say about your hands, if anything? Continued prayers and worry for you.
> Swedenme, the postbox is adorable. Think he is just fine without any further adornment.
> A chilly morning here but should get to 60F (15.5 C) today if the weather person is correct.


I think I will start agitating once I have had the nerve test done, because it will be getting so close to Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a great cake!


And I gather it was a great party- they all went wall climbing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> She is certainly talented and I'm sure your DGD loves her cakes.


It seems to be a win/win situation- Bronwen gets satisfaction from making them, and the kids see their ideas coming to life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised they were able to do that, they seem too small to be guard & hearing dogs.
> My parents had collies as heard dogs when I was young & there are a couple of people in this area who have them here. Last time I went to Lloydminster I saw a lady in a small field just by the highway training dogs that looked like collies to heard some sheep


They bred them tough back then, Bonnie, now they are being bred more for looks, but the Cardigan Corgi was a Working dog for longer. They are heelers- they nip the Cattle's hock and duck back out of the way of the kick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing how some kids really take to crafting. My GD has been very interested since about 4 so I'm hoping she can be taught sewing & knitting over the next few years.


That would be wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get some results soon, I agree with Joyce, I'd be called the orthopedic doctors office & expressing your concerns. It's great to hear you can walk so much better now, make the surgery so worth the trouble.


I am not at all sure how to contact him, other than through the hospital.

I think I may do the up-hill leg soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is one heck of a wait! We aim to get all our MRIs, CTs etc reported and the report sent to the specialist within 24 hours. I would be ringing Mr Gormacs' secretary and asking (very sweetly) how much longer you could expect to wait.


Bother! My reply just vanished. Orthopaedic Surgeons here don't do it that way round apparently. But I am concerned about things getting so close to Christmas/New Year. I do hear what you are saying, Angela.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she will get them published.


I really hope she will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is very talented for that age!


That was what I thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Back to waiting, yes, but at least you know the specialist has to read it to get the answers.


True.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


Love it and I would leave the snowflakes on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I vote for keeping the snowflakes on it! That is simply too cute for words.


Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


Soooo cute love it! Snowflakes need to stay. ⛄❄????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing how some kids really take to crafting. My GD has been very interested since about 4 so I'm hoping she can be taught sewing & knitting over the next few years.


That would be great, early start with crafting is never bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


Great that your walking is so much better, to bad you have to wait for the report yet, hopefully he'll get to it soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


That's adorable, I vote for leaving them, they are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> And a Happy Anniversary from me too.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that your walking is so much better, to bad you have to wait for the report yet, hopefully he'll get to it soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry that Marla is suffering. Prayers heading her way.


Thank you, hopefully they can do something for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised they were able to do that, they seem too small to be guard & hearing dogs.
> My parents had collies as heard dogs when I was young & there are a couple of people in this area who have them here. Last time I went to Lloydminster I saw a lady in a small field just by the highway training dogs that looked like collies to heard some sheep


They excel in tenacious. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They excel in tenacious. lol


Corgis or Collies? Tenacity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I especially love the barber's stories. He was Archie Campbell. I need to see if I can find a recording of them.


And "oh pain, despair, and agony on me"... Lol 
and "I looked away and (raspberries)you were gone". Of course the raspberries the wetter and closer the funnier. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Corgis or Collies? Tenacity.


Corgis if Daisy anything to go by. lolol

Edit:
She ate Marla's sock the other day, it did come out whole but Marla just threw it away. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Corgis if Daisy anything to go by. lolol


When they want to, they can be very determined. My Mother's original bitch that we brought out with us, once spent three days digging and eventually catching a rat that had taken up residence in the Hen house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Corgis if Daisy anything to go by. lolol
> 
> Edit:
> She ate Marla's sock the other day, it did come out whole but Marla just threw it away. :sm06: :sm16:


Socks are cheap! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Socks are cheap! LOL!


 :sm09: 
I'm just glad it wasn't one of the ones I had made her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09:
> I'm just glad it wasn't one of the ones I had made her.


I did wonder!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well off to the gym.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well off to the gym.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love how you have embroidered his face- always makes me smile!


I thought the face would be the part I would have difficulty with and have to try a few times but I'm happy with how it turned out first time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought the face would be the part I would have difficulty with and have to try a few times but I'm happy with how it turned out first time


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And "oh pain, despair, and agony on me"... Lol
> and "I looked away and (raspberries)you were gone". Of course the raspberries the wetter and closer the funnier. :sm23:


Of course! And Rindercella! :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And "oh pain, despair, and agony on me"... Lol
> and "I looked away and (raspberries)you were gone". Of course the raspberries the wetter and closer the funnier. :sm23:


Roy Clark was a guitar genius and Buck Owens did some classic country song writing-talent along with being goofy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Corgis if Daisy anything to go by. lolol
> 
> Edit:
> She ate Marla's sock the other day, it did come out whole but Marla just threw it away. :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When they want to, they can be very determined. My Mother's original bitch that we brought out with us, once spent three days digging and eventually catching a rat that had taken up residence in the Hen house.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09:
> I'm just glad it wasn't one of the ones I had made her.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


Prayers winging their way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought the face would be the part I would have difficulty with and have to try a few times but I'm happy with how it turned out first time


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Roy Clark was s guitar genius and Buck Owens did some classic song writing-talent along with being goofy!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers winging their way.


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course! And Rindercella! :sm02:


Rindacella and the Sisty Uglers ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


Prayers for him on their way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


Great drawings. Noah is a real cutie. Will be a heartbreaker later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not as much ,I walk to knitting group which is about a mile away and then home again , and to the shopping centre which is also about a mile away so a few miles each week , I'm thinking after christmas I might start cycling again , some nice cycle pathways round here. It all depends if my knee will cooperate with me


Knees are a problem when you want to move- but moving is important so you need to find something to encourage you to do so. I've refused Brett's offer of a coffee machine for a present a few times because getting out for a coffee encourages me to get out and walk. Once I'm out I often walk further than I had thought I might. Getting out and going is what I struggle with.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

How special that Matthew is doing the black cat now that it has passed. This is a great drawing and will be a very special gift. 
Love that Noah is testing the animal beds. Very special, cute child.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Matthews drawing is lovely and will be even more treasured now black cat has crossed the rainbow bridge. Noah testing animal beds is adorable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Washed shower walls for last time. Maya and I had wonderful 45 min walk and fed the horses. Sunny, no wind, mid-60’s. Have wash in washer and tomato soup in crockpot. Don’t have half and half, but don’t need it til last part of cooking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From me also Tami. As the saying goes, no good deed goes unpunished. Pray he will have surgery soon if needed and a quick recovery.


Normaedern said:


> Prayers for him on their way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's drawings have brought many tears; he really captures the animals personality. Noah is a cutie pie.


pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers winging their way.[/quote
> 
> Same here. Does he have a first name we can use in our prayers?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I especially love the barber's stories. He was Archie Campbell. I need to see if I can find a recording of them.


My favorite was the gloom, despair, and agony song. LOL

Sonja, I love the post box with its snowflakes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed shower walls for last time. Maya and I had wonderful 45 min walk and fed the horses. Sunny, no wind, mid-60's. Have wash in washer and tomato soup in crockpot. Don't have half and half, but don't need it til last part of cooking.


I hope you like it as much as I did!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, healing energy coming your brother's way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


This will be a poignant gift.

Lovely photo of Noah.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


Definitely. 
Goodness, that is painful, I sure hope that they can get the surgery done soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course! And Rindercella! :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Roy Clark was a guitar genius and Buck Owens did some classic country song writing-talent along with being goofy!


I love watching Roy Clark play, he's phenomenal. 
Buck Owens was definitely no slacker either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


So sad that the kitty has passed, but how lovely that she'll have Matthew's drawing. The drawing is coming along wonderfully. 
Noah is a cutie, lol, well if the pet furniture will hold up to a little boy, it should hold up well for pets. lol I'm sure he was very gentle though, he looks like the sweetest little thing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, prayers for your brother.
Sonja, I love the post box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been a productive day, I got all the trash out, recycling out twice as I clean and find more stuff that can go up, cleaned out the fridge and washed all the containers that were in there, I'm ashamed to say, there were more than a few, got the laundry washed, dried, and put away, it was so lovely that I was able to hang everything on the line. Did an hour at the gym, sheeesh, my shoulders are burning, have dinner on the stove, oh and got the cupboard that my neighbor gave me put together and where I want it with all my cookbooks, dog goodies, and extra paper towels and tp in it. 
I'm caught up with you all, so I think I'll just sit and knit until David gets home, he only went to Denver today, tomorrow he'll head back to Tekonsha, MI.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just when we thought summer was showing itself, in the past couple of hours the skies have darkened and lots of flashes and rumble de thumps have livened things up in rowdy fashion. The weather forecast says we might get some hail in the mix also, yipeeeee! not !
⛈????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo does NOT like thunder, poor fellow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


The walking is going well.
Would be nice to know when you get to see someone about your hands- but at least you should have all the information they need before you see them rather than having to go back after having it all done. And the best idea will come from the combined result of the MRI and the nerve conduction test rather than just one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


Looks really good- I don't think that it matters whether the snowflakes are on or not so as they are there why not leave them?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's work is coming along so well and will bring joy, I'm sure. He is so thoughtful.

Hope Ringo is not too troubled by the weather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My tablet is not behaving, so I'll catch up again later. Hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same here. We get results within 24 hours or instantly if a head injury is involved. However, I live near several trauma hospitals so we have 24/7 radiologist on call to do the reading. My CT scan results were available to me within 45 minutes when I went in for chest pain. However, I went through ER so expect that would expedite things. I am wondering if Julie's report, once again, got mislaid or lost. The fickle finger of fate could, once again, be interfering.


Here when going through the public system here the results would be given next appointment unless they needed something attended to urgently. And actually this means that when she does see the doctor for the first time about the hands she will likely have had the tests all done. Whereas normally she would then be going to get the tests done and going back for a second appointment at a later date.
And the public system works on a priority basis.

We can see doctor's privately which a lot do - but it costs and as I said before Medicare covers some of it but rarely all of it for specialists especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure how to contact him, other than through the hospital.
> 
> I think I may do the up-hill leg soon.


Here as a Public patient the only way to contact him would only be through the hospital. Is this the doctor who did your hip or the one he referred you to? And if the one you were referred to he won't even know who you are even if you got to talk to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


How meaningful that will make the picture.
Noah is a sweet looking little boy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought summer was showing itself, in the past couple of hours the skies have darkened and lots of flashes and rumble de thumps have livened things up in rowdy fashion. The weather forecast says we might get some hail in the mix also, yipeeeee! not !
> ⛈????


We have thunder storms forecast as well. But this is our 6th day over 30 so definitely summer on the way. Before I put Elizabeth down needed to find an extension cord so I could put a fan on for her. We have had a ceiling fan put in but the remote was faulty and so the electrician needs to come back and recalibrate the new one or some such thing. Another thing that hasn't worked out through no fault of David. Means the light doesn't work either so just as well not often used at night.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often. 

The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.

We had record-breaking low temps last Friday night; coldest night temps since 1957 for our part of NE Ohio. We had light snow that night also. So on Saturday, we served French toast for breakfast, quickly followed by an early lunch so that our folks had hot food to hold them during the super cold temps that day. We shared out, for take home meals, everything we had left after offering 2nd and 3rd servings to any who could handle them. Some may not have eaten anything more until they came to us for a hot noon meal today.

Saturday afternoon I cooked down and canned a couple of quarts of apple butter which I want to share at Elm soon--probably with a lunch of hot pancakes/griddle cakes, fruits and some sort of suitable meat. If none is available, I'll have to buy some peanut butter to add to the batter for some protein to keep the meal nutritionally balanced.

Getting tired and my legs are getting chilled. Think that I'll find a blanket and read for a while before bed time. Tomorrow will hopefully be as successful as today's meal. We made pizzas built on ciabatta breads last week and served green salad and some cookies (donated by one of the local Panera Bread sites) to add some calories for those sleeping outdoors or in abandoned buildings. Every means of maintaining body heat is sorely needed by many in cities everywhere.


Condolences, prayers, hugs, and good wishes according to the need. I love and appreciate all y'all.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, praying for your DB.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took one trash bag of T-shirts to thrift store.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was another wet dreary day and no sleep last night so I puttered all day. I fell asleep after dinner and just woke up to my Fitbit alarm that I had set to start doing my nighttime routine—it’s a backwards day!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I hope your brother can get some relief for his back soon.

Mary, Matthews drawing will be an amazing keepsake for that girl.

Ohio Joy, good to hear from you. I. Hope you can soon get moved to the new place so you don’t have to work in the cold anymore & that you get enough donations so you can continue to provide food.

DH was going to Lloydminster today so I went along, got just the ribbing I need to finish GDs coat & found some fabric in the clearance rack to make a new valance for my kitchen window as the old one disintegrated when I washed it the other day. DH dropped me at Walmart while he did some of his running around, I found a couple of small Christmas gifts.
DHs cousin from Edmonton is coming tomorrow for a couple of days so I’m going to cook a turkey supper tomorrow for some of the family- I have a turkey that’s too small for Christms so will get it out of the freezer & hopefully enough leftovers for some turkey pies 

Very foggy here today, the trees are really getting pretty they are so covered in hoar frost


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


That's cute, I'm sure your GD will love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just cast this off this morning, still have to block it but if you need a quick easy gift, it's an easy knit. I think I got it a while back when it was free
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought summer was showing itself, in the past couple of hours the skies have darkened and lots of flashes and rumble de thumps have livened things up in rowdy fashion. The weather forecast says we might get some hail in the mix also, yipeeeee! not !
> ⛈????


Not fun, I hope you didn't get any hail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo does NOT like thunder, poor fellow.


Poor Ringo, Ryssa doesn't particularly like thunder either, she either wants up with me or in her kennel. Of course if the wind blows too badly, she barks at it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often.
> 
> The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.
> 
> ...


I hope that a miracle occurs and you are able to have Thanksgiving in the new building.

mmm...apple butter...
So great to see you Joy, hopes and prayers for you and all of yours, including your Elm participants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took one trash bag of T-shirts to thrift store.


I need to go through David's stuff again and weed out stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was another wet dreary day and no sleep last night so I puttered all day. I fell asleep after dinner and just woke up to my Fitbit alarm that I had set to start doing my nighttime routine-it's a backwards day!


Oh yuck! lol But some days, backwards is just the way to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


That is so cute, it will definitely be well loved. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your brother can get some relief for his back soon.
> 
> Mary, Matthews drawing will be an amazing keepsake for that girl.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a productive trip, I need to go to Hobby Lobby for a few things, hopefully I'll get there Wed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just cast this off this morning, still have to block it but if you need a quick easy gift, it's an easy knit. I think I got it a while back when it was free
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


That's lovely. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:



> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


Looks very nice. On my list to try sometime.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that a miracle occurs and you are able to have Thanksgiving in the new building.
> 
> mmm...apple butter...
> So great to see you Joy, hopes and prayers for you and all of yours, including your Elm participants.


Thanks for the prayers, Kaye Jo. Greatly appreciate them and your friendship. Best of luck with your joining the grandparents club. Certainly hope that all goes well for Christopher and the baby.

Ohio Joy

"Night, all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute cradle purse. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


Thanks Tami. Sorry to hear your vehicle died. Timing sure was off on that one. Glad you were safe and that you had a good trip for the concert. A late night for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you made it home. How fun to get Paul Williams and Doyle Lawson signatures on husband's guitar. Could you rent a vehicle for a month? So hard to have extra expense around Christmas.
> 
> Maya and I had hour walk. Even Pumpkin came up to the fence for her carrot! Cloudy, no wind mid-60's, pleasant walking. Iced knee. Hope to wash shower down again and then wax. In the middle of the night, Miss Clavell turned on the light so overslept and missed Sunday meeting. Took butter chicken out to thaw so don't have to worry about dinner.


I've missed this about Miss Clavell. Do you have company? Not fun when you don't get your sleep and then oversleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about allergies i tbink i have a new one , as my left arm is covered in a rash from wrist to elbow havent got a clue whats caused it, but I'm trying my best not to itch it , took an antihistamine hoping that will stop the itch


Oh dear, that is no fun at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Kaye Jo. Greatly appreciate them and your friendship. Best of luck with your joining the grandparents club. Certainly hope that all goes well for Christopher and the baby.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> "Night, all.


Thank you Joy, God willing, all will go well and without too much drama.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, goodnight folks, have a great whatever it is wherever you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm tuckered out, I started washing down the kitchen, ended up doing kitchen, dining room & porch. Now just have to do the living room& hallway. DH will have to help me move the sofa & loveseat as they have recliners in them & are like lifting on the side of the barn.???? Hopefully I can get that done this week as well as steam clean the carpets, then I will feel ready for Christmas decorating
> Tami, sorry your vehicle is giving trouble
> My VW Passat has 250,000km & is starting to have lots of cancer ( rust) spots, it's a 2005 & im thinking we will have to look for something new soon. DH says we should get a truck or SUV but I like a car so I guess we will see


Our 2002 Volvo has about the same miles but no rust. Still running, but we have put some money into it. I would love a truck with a snow plow on the front of it. Don't think I would like it for daily use, but would love it during the winters. I wonder how you would like a crossover, CRV, which is between a car and SUV? That is what I am thinking of getting when our lease is up, or maybe before if they buy the remainder of the lease. Just not sure which one...between Subaru Forrester, Honda CRV, and Toyota Ran 4. Can't afford the Volvo CRV. Almost as much as a house.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not fun, I hope you didn't get any hail.


We got a little bit, but up at our workshop it was coming down in 1/2 inch, round pieces. No damage luckily. The news said we had 600 lightning strikes over the city. I was going to do some gardening but decided against it and read a book instead. It's almost 6pm and it's blown over and skies have lightened a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The itching has now eased and ive put a cold cloth on it , time for bedso hopefully it will be gone by morning


These things always seem worse at night. Bonnie mentioned about having more as she is getting older and I sure do agree as I itch away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is 12 but only 58-something on the odometer. She has to last a bit longer (knock wood) as no way can I afford a new one. I feel for you, Tami.
> 
> Having leftover tomato soup tonight... I think it's even better now!


Hope your car keeps working for as long as you need. It is such an expense to replace a car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's the muscles that go down and across, she was walking off kilter for so long that the muscles forgot how they were supposed to work, so now it's causing pain because they need to learn where they belong.


That does sound painful. Hope she can get some relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> We got a little bit, but up at our workshop it was coming down in 1/2 inch, round pieces. No damage luckily. The news said we had 600 lightning strikes over the city. I was going to do some gardening but decided against it and read a book instead. It's almost 6pm and it's blown over and skies have lightened a bit.


Wow, that was some storm.

Was your anniversary yesterday?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've missed this about Miss Clavell. Do you have company? Not fun when you don't get your sleep and then oversleep.


Cashmere, no company just a line I stole from a children's book Madeline about orphans and their nun caretaker Miss Clavell. I say it when I wake up between 2-4 and can't go back to sleep. Though my three children, a SIL & DIL and 2 grands will be here this weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


Oops! I've done that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Love it and I would leave the snowflakes on.


Thank you Kate and everyone ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


Hope all goes well for your brother Tami and he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


Noah is a little cutie Mary . 
Tears will definitely be shed , but the drawing will also fetch back happy memories


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's been a productive day, I got all the trash out, recycling out twice as I clean and find more stuff that can go up, cleaned out the fridge and washed all the containers that were in there, I'm ashamed to say, there were more than a few, got the laundry washed, dried, and put away, it was so lovely that I was able to hang everything on the line. Did an hour at the gym, sheeesh, my shoulders are burning, have dinner on the stove, oh and got the cupboard that my neighbor gave me put together and where I want it with all my cookbooks, dog goodies, and extra paper towels and tp in it.
> I'm caught up with you all, so I think I'll just sit and knit until David gets home, he only went to Denver today, tomorrow he'll head back to Tekonsha, MI.


You can come and clean out my kitchen cupboards if you want , I dont mind sharing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often.
> 
> The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Joy but sorry to hear that you still havent moved , do hope those electricians can get the job done quickly once they start


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was another wet dreary day and no sleep last night so I puttered all day. I fell asleep after dinner and just woke up to my Fitbit alarm that I had set to start doing my nighttime routine-it's a backwards day!


Do hope you can get a good nights sleep , vicious circle when you dont sleep at night , then fall asleep during day time , only to not sleep at night again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


Its lovely granddaughter will love it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that was some storm.
> 
> Was your anniversary yesterday?


Yes it was very fast and furious for a couple of hours. Our anniversary is on 21st November. A wee way off yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do be careful! Although cycling sounds good, if the knee will take it.
> 
> I walked around a kilometre yesterday, a lot was admittedly downhill.
> The doctor said that we have to wait for Mr Gormac to read the MRI himself- only Specialist to do this is the Orthopaedic Surgeons, all the computer could tell us was that the Radiographer reported the MRI had taken place!!!!!!!
> Oh well back to waiting!


Oh dear., surely he would have read the report by now... are you able to call his receptionist and enquire? Shame you doctor didnt ring his office to see whats what....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it actually got up to 36c here today and around 4pm we had sudden thunderstorm and very heavy rain and even hail! How on earth can it hail ice in that heat I dont know! :sm06: The storm lasted about 15 mins and the temp dropped to nice and cool but has risen again. At 7pm now it is 31c. Good heavens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


It's wonderful Sonja! Just gorgeous., and i do like the snowflakes also. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It's wonderful Sonja! Just gorgeous., and i do like the snowflakes also. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure how to contact him, other than through the hospital.
> 
> I think I may do the up-hill leg soon.


Mmmm could you call the hospital and explain that you had the MRI quite some time ago and you wondering how to go about getting results and the next step.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great drawings. Noah is a real cutie. Will be a heartbreaker later.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> From me also Tami. As the saying goes, no good deed goes unpunished. Pray he will have surgery soon if needed and a quick recovery.


Ditto.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The walking is going well.
> Would be nice to know when you get to see someone about your hands- but at least you should have all the information they need before you see them rather than having to go back after having it all done. And the best idea will come from the combined result of the MRI and the nerve conduction test rather than just one.


True... maybe that's what the specialist is waiting for.... I hope.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have thunder storms forecast as well. But this is our 6th day over 30 so definitely summer on the way. Before I put Elizabeth down needed to find an extension cord so I could put a fan on for her. We have had a ceiling fan put in but the remote was faulty and so the electrician needs to come back and recalibrate the new one or some such thing. Another thing that hasn't worked out through no fault of David. Means the light doesn't work either so just as well not often used at night.


Shame the ceiling fan isnt working properly yet with all that heat., I am very glad we didnt get 6 days in a row. Tomorrow here is to be 30c followed by 18c Thursday, and I gather that we will end up with the rain that I think you are to get tomorrow. It's very dry here now already, the downpour we got today really was no where enough. I have managed to not put on the air conditioner today, telling myself its only going on on days over 38c :sm12: It's just too expensive to run for long. I have ceiling fan on high in lounge room now still at 9pm though and doors open, just hoping for a bit of wind to blow through but it's very still out there and still 26c. Never happy with the weather am I LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Cute cradle purse. I'm sure she will love it.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often.
> 
> The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Joy. My, you're busy, what would all these people do without you to feed them. I'm sorry you're not in your new building yet. It does take an age going through all the hoops to make sure all building and renovations meet the standards set. I hope you're in by Christmas. Don't forget to take care of yourself as well as everyone else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


I find mine works better that way too. 
:sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


Matthews drawing is wonderful and will be a treasure for the recipient. Noah is very cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed shower walls for last time. Maya and I had wonderful 45 min walk and fed the horses. Sunny, no wind, mid-60's. Have wash in washer and tomato soup in crockpot. Don't have half and half, but don't need it til last part of cooking.


That sound like a good day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good to see you Joy. My, you're busy, what would all these people do without you to feed them. I'm sorry you're not in your new building yet. It does take an age going through all the hoops to make sure all building and renovations meet the standards set. I hope you're in by Christmas. Don't forget to take care of yourself as well as everyone else.


From me too....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's been a productive day, I got all the trash out, recycling out twice as I clean and find more stuff that can go up, cleaned out the fridge and washed all the containers that were in there, I'm ashamed to say, there were more than a few, got the laundry washed, dried, and put away, it was so lovely that I was able to hang everything on the line. Did an hour at the gym, sheeesh, my shoulders are burning, have dinner on the stove, oh and got the cupboard that my neighbor gave me put together and where I want it with all my cookbooks, dog goodies, and extra paper towels and tp in it.
> I'm caught up with you all, so I think I'll just sit and knit until David gets home, he only went to Denver today, tomorrow he'll head back to Tekonsha, MI.


You left me breathless. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo does NOT like thunder, poor fellow.


Poor soul.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


That is very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> We got a little bit, but up at our workshop it was coming down in 1/2 inch, round pieces. No damage luckily. The news said we had 600 lightning strikes over the city. I was going to do some gardening but decided against it and read a book instead. It's almost 6pm and it's blown over and skies have lightened a bit.


That sounds a nasty storm. I am glad you are safe :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


I need to do that for Elizabeth sometime. She loves carrying bags around and loves dolls. Mind you no idea where I would find a tiny doll here. But sure I could somewhere. Some of my knitting group will know I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, no company just a line I stole from a children's book Madeline about orphans and their nun caretaker Miss Clavell. I say it when I wake up between 2-4 and can't go back to sleep. Though my three children, a SIL & DIL and 2 grands will be here this weekend.


I got the reference- used to love those books.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


They do for some odd reason- I have discovered the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Shame the ceiling fan isnt working properly yet with all that heat., I am very glad we didnt get 6 days in a row. Tomorrow here is to be 30c followed by 18c Thursday, and I gather that we will end up with the rain that I think you are to get tomorrow. It's very dry here now already, the downpour we got today really was no where enough. I have managed to not put on the air conditioner today, telling myself its only going on on days over 38c :sm12: It's just too expensive to run for long. I have ceiling fan on high in lounge room now still at 9pm though and doors open, just hoping for a bit of wind to blow through but it's very still out there and still 26c. Never happy with the weather am I LOL.


Looked for a while like it might storm but nothing came of it. Temperature is only 21.4 but still have the fans on as the house is warm. Did have the airconditioners on for a while today. Would normally just put on the one if any but as E was here we were wondering around a fair bit of the house! But was nice just to have them.

I was just going to stay home with her today but when I found her sitting in her pusher in a dark corner I said do you want to go for a walk? Toot-Toot she said. Couldn't resist so to the Toot-Toot we went. As travel between 9 and 3 is free with my Seniors Card it costs nothing so why not? Well I buy a coffee and a finger bun (a yeast bun with sultanas in it and icing on top). She still happily has the bottom while I eat the top! Don't know how long that will last for but as David said she is a creature of habit so maybe that is how it is done and will continue that way. Messaged Vicky with a photo- her response was 'Ha-Ha. How cute. Both of you.' Not sure that cute applies to me but still.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> From me also Tami. As the saying goes, no good deed goes unpunished. Pray he will have surgery soon if needed and a quick recovery.


And from me. DH had the op for a herniated disc over 20 years ago and it has never been a problem since.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I need to do that for Elizabeth sometime. She loves carrying bags around and loves dolls. Mind you no idea where I would find a tiny doll here. But sure I could somewhere. Some of my knitting group will know I'm sure.


Margaret.... kmart have these now. I have bought one for Serena as part of her Christmas so I havent had it out of the box. But would be perfect size... I think about 5 inches.

http://www.kmart.com.au/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10102&categoryId=&productId=827801&errorViewName=ProductDispla


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


Awww how cute. Clever girl. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've missed this about Miss Clavell. Do you have company? Not fun when you don't get your sleep and then oversleep.


I didn't understand that either. Thought it was a US thing?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, no company just a line I stole from a children's book Madeline about orphans and their nun caretaker Miss Clavell. I say it when I wake up between 2-4 and can't go back to sleep. Though my three children, a SIL & DIL and 2 grands will be here this weekend.


Ah, get it now!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute I'm sure it will be enjoyed.


Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I can't count the number of times I've forgotten to plug in the crockpot or another devise. LOL


sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just please be sure E is with you when you are singing to the drainpipe! LOL


darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area. 

Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


That is brilliant :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just please be sure E is with you when you are singing to the drainpipe! LOL


 :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


Enjoy your lunch together. :sm11:

Any wonder he didn't recognize you, that's a big weight loss and you DO look amazing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is 11pm and I had better get to bed and try and sleep. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


That is good news all round Gwen , its nice to get a compliment from someone who is not related to you , I dont think he needs glasses you do look amazing, 
Hope you have a great visit with your new friend to be . Must admit I'm a lot jealous would love to know and meet a kper who lives close by


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 11pm and I had better get to bed and try and sleep. Night all.


Goodnight Cathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Margaret.... kmart have these now. I have bought one for Serena as part of her Christmas so I havent had it out of the box. But would be perfect size... I think about 5 inches.
> 
> http://www.kmart.com.au/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10102&categoryId=&productId=827801&errorViewName=ProductDispla


Won't open. But thinking of heading into Adelaide Thursday or Friday as I have lost the glasses I drive with (fortunately still have this years glasses money from my extras cover) so will look in K Mart then. Even if I don't make it yet I can keep the doll. ANd it might prompt me to do it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just please be sure E is with you when you are singing to the drainpipe! LOL


I think you can be fairly sure I won't be doing it alone. In fact with anyone but Elizabeth. For some funny reason. Not even her little brother- who is now smiling. Only seen it so far in photos. In fact when trying to get him to smile this morning he cried!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


Fantastic Gwen. Enjoy catching up with another Kper.
I'm not losing currently- but at least I'm not putting it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 11pm and I had better get to bed and try and sleep. Night all.


ANd I'm reading this at 11pm here! Thinking I should go to bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, no company just a line I stole from a children's book Madeline about orphans and their nun caretaker Miss Clavell. I say it when I wake up between 2-4 and can't go back to sleep. Though my three children, a SIL & DIL and 2 grands will be here this weekend.


Love ❤ it.

Oh how wonderful. Will this be your Thanksgiving. What a special time this will be. Know you will be tired after so try not to over-do but enjoy every yourself and all the special moments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


Oh No! ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so sorry about your brother’s back. Such a painful condition. But thankfully it can be helped.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your lunch together. :sm11:
> 
> Any wonder he didn't recognize you, that's a big weight loss and you DO look amazing. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope you can get a good nights sleep , vicious circle when you dont sleep at night , then fall asleep during day time , only to not sleep at night again


Re: Rookie's sleepless night. If only all of us with insomnia could be closer and have a pj party.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fantastic Gwen. Enjoy catching up with another Kper.
> I'm not losing currently- but at least I'm not putting it on.


I'm the same, seem to have levelled off at an 18lb loss, but not complaining if it continues not to rise.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Rookie's sleepless night. If only all of us with insomnia could be closer and have a pj party.


That would be a blast!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes it was very fast and furious for a couple of hours. Our anniversary is on 21st November. A wee way off yet.


???????? Lots of time to plan ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm the same, seem to have levelled off at an 18lb loss, but not complaining if it continues not to rise.


Well I will seeing my GP tomorrow so see what she has to say. Would have liked to lose around another 10 pounds. 
I didn't get to bed! And if I don't go soon I will need to say seeing my GP today!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Rookie's sleepless night. If only all of us with insomnia could be closer and have a pj party.


Who wants to join me now? Well It isn't yet midnight. But only reason I'm thinking of going is because I figure it's time. Feel like staying put. And not tired.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think you can be fairly sure I won't be doing it alone. In fact with anyone but Elizabeth. For some funny reason. Not even her little brother- who is now smiling. Only seen it so far in photos. In fact when trying to get him to smile this morning he cried!


Awwwww. Hoping you got your smile eventually.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Who wants to join me now? Well It isn't yet midnight. But only reason I'm thinking of going is because I figure it's time. Feel like staying put. And not tired.


Still in my pj's, so I'm game. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwwww. Hoping you got your smile eventually.


Not from Gordon- but plenty or smiles giggles etc from his sister. I'm sure I will get plenty from him but I don't see as much of him as I did of Elizabeth. Because I'm looking after her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Still in my pj's, so I'm game. ????


As I'm still dressed maybe I better go and put mine on!
In fact I'm going to read for a while. And knit of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan I've just been looking at the lemon curd mousse. Wondering if I could just get a Pavlova base and instead of covering it with cream use the mousse. And then decorate with berries. As you've tried it you will have more idea.
Did you say that you used Mascarpone as well as cream? Easier to serve for a large number of people.
Between us we will have totally changed how it started out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The walking is going well.
> Would be nice to know when you get to see someone about your hands- but at least you should have all the information they need before you see them rather than having to go back after having it all done. And the best idea will come from the combined result of the MRI and the nerve conduction test rather than just one.


Thank you Margaret, 
and I guess that could be why it is taking so long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's work is coming along so well and will bring joy, I'm sure. He is so thoughtful.
> 
> Hope Ringo is not too troubled by the weather.


Fortunately it did not last too long, but he really does not like thunder! A bundle of shivers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here when going through the public system here the results would be given next appointment unless they needed something attended to urgently. And actually this means that when she does see the doctor for the first time about the hands she will likely have had the tests all done. Whereas normally she would then be going to get the tests done and going back for a second appointment at a later date.
> And the public system works on a priority basis.
> 
> We can see doctor's privately which a lot do - but it costs and as I said before Medicare covers some of it but rarely all of it for specialists especially.


I am fairly certain it is similar here, you get used to your own system, and I am just glad I don't have to go into debt over it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here as a Public patient the only way to contact him would only be through the hospital. Is this the doctor who did your hip or the one he referred you to? And if the one you were referred to he won't even know who you are even if you got to talk to him.


It is probably the same here. I could try ringing later today. 
Mr Gormac did the hip.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it did not last too long, but he really does not like thunder! A bundle of shivers.


Bless his heart. My old fellow dives under the bed when thunder happens, too. I'm sure instinct tells them to find cover.

Margaret, long may the drain pipe enjoy your serenade! :sm04: Glad you are enjoying the time with Elizabeth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often.
> 
> The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.
> 
> ...


Always good to hear from you, Joy. Hope the building move can happen soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


That looks an interesting concept.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, hoping things move ahead quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Ringo, Ryssa doesn't particularly like thunder either, she either wants up with me or in her kennel. Of course if the wind blows too badly, she barks at it. lol


LOL! All is quiet now, and Ringo is snoozing on my bed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


Very cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear., surely he would have read the report by now... are you able to call his receptionist and enquire? Shame you doctor didnt ring his office to see whats what....


I think Margaret has a valid point, that he could be waiting for the results of both tests.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We got a little bit, but up at our workshop it was coming down in 1/2 inch, round pieces. No damage luckily. The news said we had 600 lightning strikes over the city. I was going to do some gardening but decided against it and read a book instead. It's almost 6pm and it's blown over and skies have lightened a bit.


Wow, staying inside is a much better idea, considering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm could you call the hospital and explain that you had the MRI quite some time ago and you wondering how to go about getting results and the next step.?


I am thinking that is something to do, later today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, change in plans, crockpot works better WHEN YOU PLUG IT IN! Will have soup tomorrow night,


 :sm23: 
I'm so glad that I'm not the only one that does things like that. Yesterday I couldn't get the power to come on on my coffee maker, I unplugged the plug and plugged it back in, nothing, later in the day, I unplugged the plug again and the toaster went off, :sm12: wrong cord, it was the toaster I was unplugging, the coffee plug had come loose from the outlet so when I got the right cord, it worked. :sm16: 
I'm so glad that it wasn't the machine, just a loose connection. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Poor soul.


At least it did not last long, but I gather it was really bad in Takanini, where Fan likes to do her shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just cast this off this morning, still have to block it but if you need a quick easy gift, it's an easy knit. I think I got it a while back when it was free
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Hmmm I really like it!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can come and clean out my kitchen cupboards if you want , I dont mind sharing ????


Haha!! If only, I'd take that as an excuse to come visit. :sm04: 
I need to get my freezers cleaned out and all the fridge shelves wiped down this week or next, and the rest of my list I made of things to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it actually got up to 36c here today and around 4pm we had sudden thunderstorm and very heavy rain and even hail! How on earth can it hail ice in that heat I dont know! :sm06: The storm lasted about 15 mins and the temp dropped to nice and cool but has risen again. At 7pm now it is 31c. Good heavens.


 :sm06: 
Wild that it was able to hail, wow, that had to be a bit of a shock to all. 
Those temps sure doesn't help with sleep, I hope that it wasn't too humid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan I've just been looking at the lemon curd mousse. Wondering if I could just get a Pavlova base and instead of covering it with cream use the mousse. And then decorate with berries. As you've tried it you will have more idea.
> Did you say that you used Mascarpone as well as cream? Easier to serve for a large number of people.
> Between us we will have totally changed how it started out.


Fan found the Mascarpone a little heavy- said she is thinking of just cream.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


How fun to surprise your doctor! And you are truly amazing!!!! 
Have fun at lunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bless his heart. My old fellow dives under the bed when thunder happens, too. I'm sure instinct tells them to find cover.
> 
> Margaret, long may the drain pipe enjoy your serenade! :sm04: Glad you are enjoying the time with Elizabeth.


I am convinced he senses the electricity before the thunder. Your poor old fellow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Starting to feel tired so will head of to bed before I get distracted and wake up again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Starting to feel tired so will head of to bed before I get distracted and wake up again.


Like I've just done!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words re the cradle bag. As far as getting a small doll, I know Mary Maxim sells them, but my daughter prefers dolls with soft bodies. Their other grandma had found some small dolls at her target store, my daughter is sending one along next time someone comes this way. I thought of looking here locally, have thought maybe to knit one as well if I can't find any. I've done that though and it's a lot of fiddly work, clothes are bad enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You left me breathless. :sm24:


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


 :sm23: 
Smart girl that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looked for a while like it might storm but nothing came of it. Temperature is only 21.4 but still have the fans on as the house is warm. Did have the airconditioners on for a while today. Would normally just put on the one if any but as E was here we were wondering around a fair bit of the house! But was nice just to have them.
> 
> I was just going to stay home with her today but when I found her sitting in her pusher in a dark corner I said do you want to go for a walk? Toot-Toot she said. Couldn't resist so to the Toot-Toot we went. As travel between 9 and 3 is free with my Seniors Card it costs nothing so why not? Well I buy a coffee and a finger bun (a yeast bun with sultanas in it and icing on top). She still happily has the bottom while I eat the top! Don't know how long that will last for but as David said she is a creature of habit so maybe that is how it is done and will continue that way. Messaged Vicky with a photo- her response was 'Ha-Ha. How cute. Both of you.' Not sure that cute applies to me but still.


Awe! She loves her outings with Grandma. 
Lol, she'll have wonderful memories of eating the bottoms of the buns with Grandma. I'm sure it did apply to you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


What fun!!! 
You do look amazing Gwen!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 11pm and I had better get to bed and try and sleep. Night all.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fan I've just been looking at the lemon curd mousse. Wondering if I could just get a Pavlova base and instead of covering it with cream use the mousse. And then decorate with berries. As you've tried it you will have more idea.
> Did you say that you used Mascarpone as well as cream? Easier to serve for a large number of people.
> Between us we will have totally changed how it started out.


My youngest son made a pavlova last Easter and filled it with lemon curd and blackberries. It was incredible!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think you can be fairly sure I won't be doing it alone. In fact with anyone but Elizabeth. For some funny reason. Not even her little brother- who is now smiling. Only seen it so far in photos. In fact when trying to get him to smile this morning he cried!


Lol!! But why not Margaret?

Awe, I'm sure you'll be getting those smiles and giggles as soon as you are watching him more, but E is certainly a Grandma's girl. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not from Gordon- but plenty or smiles giggles etc from his sister. I'm sure I will get plenty from him but I don't see as much of him as I did of Elizabeth. Because I'm looking after her.


Lol, you'll be getting those smiles soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Our 2002 Volvo has about the same miles but no rust. Still running, but we have put some money into it. I would love a truck with a snow plow on the front of it. Don't think I would like it for daily use, but would love it during the winters. I wonder how you would like a crossover, CRV, which is between a car and SUV? That is what I am thinking of getting when our lease is up, or maybe before if they buy the remainder of the lease. Just not sure which one...between Subaru Forrester, Honda CRV, and Toyota Ran 4. Can't afford the Volvo CRV. Almost as much as a house.


DH would never buy a CRV, friends had one & it was nothing but trouble & they wouldn't honour the warranty.
We have been spoiled by the mileage we get with the Passat & have heard the Toyota doesn't get very good mileage. We certainly won't be buying new, prices are nuts. We've kind of been looking for a VW Touareg if w3 can find one with low mileage that doesn't cost what we paid for our house????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! All is quiet now, and Ringo is snoozing on my bed.


That is good. Mine are all lazing around, you'd think they had been playing all night with the way they are sleeping now. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We got a little bit, but up at our workshop it was coming down in 1/2 inch, round pieces. No damage luckily. The news said we had 600 lightning strikes over the city. I was going to do some gardening but decided against it and read a book instead. It's almost 6pm and it's blown over and skies have lightened a bit.


Glad you I didn't get too much hail, it can make such a mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Starting to feel tired so will head of to bed before I get distracted and wake up again.


Have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good. Mine are all lazing around, you'd think they had been playing all night with the way they are sleeping now. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up so I'd better get somethings accomplished before time to leave for knit group, have yoga tonight too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I need to do that for Elizabeth sometime. She loves carrying bags around and loves dolls. Mind you no idea where I would find a tiny doll here. But sure I could somewhere. Some of my knitting group will know I'm sure.


Here Mary Maxim sells the tiny dolls for them. I'm sure you could find one on EBay if no where else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just please be sure E is with you when you are singing to the drainpipe! LOL


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


I don't imagine he sees many who've lost so much weight????????do you get to come off any of your meds with all the weight loss?

Hope you,have fun meeting a new friend. Wish I lived closer to some of you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm the same, seem to have levelled off at an 18lb loss, but not complaining if it continues not to rise.


That's a pretty great accomplishment too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan I've just been looking at the lemon curd mousse. Wondering if I could just get a Pavlova base and instead of covering it with cream use the mousse. And then decorate with berries. As you've tried it you will have more idea.
> Did you say that you used Mascarpone as well as cream? Easier to serve for a large number of people.
> Between us we will have totally changed how it started out.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it’s snowing & blowing out there this morning, we are under a snowfall warning so will see what comes.
I need to get moving as I have bowling this afternoon so need to get supper organized this morning & tidy the house up a little. Sometimes I think I clean more now than when I had small kids????
I took some of the cherries I picked in summer out of the freezer, I’m thinking I’ll make either Black Forest cake. Or cheesecake. Will decided soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It’s still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven’t had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.

Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go. 
Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good. 
Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don’t celebrate it these days, it’s just another day after all these years.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


Love the report of E and singing to the drain pipe. What a wonderful experience you have had with E and will continue to have. Hope you are making a written journal of these experiences to give to her when she is a teen ager. 
Oh dear, Fan, I am wondering if you got into something that gave you this rash. Could it be a simple contact dermatitis? Happened to my sister and she discovered it was red dye that made her break out. I am hoping that whatever it is, it will quickly go away. Hope you have some Benadryl (diphenhydramine generic) on hand and could take that at bedtime. During the day it might make you sleepy to take it. Hope you have some cortisone cream to put on it as well. Bummer that. Did so enjoy the roses you posted.
Joy, hoping that you will be able to get your Thanksgving taken care of in spite of your untoward circumstances. You are a saint for caring so much for so many. 
Julie, once again, Ringo is well aware of his circumstances and is a good weather predictor. My dear departed beagles would all get really antsy before the actual storms came. Animals seem to sense such things.
Sorry for the already very cold Canadian weather. I expect that we will shortly get it here as it moves south as well. I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful, you have definitely earned his admiration.
Margaret, Elisabeth is such a cutie. I use to “sing” pantomime itsy bitsy spider to Amy, my youngest to keep her happy during Quaker meeting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, thank you, I’m looking forward to their visit. It will be our Thanksgiving, but no one wanted big Turkey dinner.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the report of E and singing to the drain pipe. What a wonderful experience you have had with E and will continue to have. Hope you are making a written journal of these experiences to give to her when she is a teen ager.
> Oh dear, Fan, I am wondering if you got into something that gave you this rash. Could it be a simple contact dermatitis? Happened to my sister and she discovered it was red dye that made her break out. I am hoping that whatever it is, it will quickly go away. Hope you have some Benadryl (diphenhydramine generic) on hand and could take that at bedtime. During the day it might make you sleepy to take it. Hope you have some cortisone cream to put on it as well. Bummer that. Did so enjoy the roses you posted.
> Joy, hoping that you will be able to get your Thanksgving taken care of in spite of your untoward circumstances. You are a saint for caring so much for so many.
> Julie, once again, Ringo is well aware of his circumstances and is a good weather predictor. My dear departed beagles would all get really antsy before the actual storms came. Animals seem to sense such things.
> Sorry for the already very cold Canadian weather. I expect that we will shortly get it here as it moves south as well. I am not looking forward to it.


I don't have any antihistamine stuff as I am sensitive to lots of things like that. But will head to pharmacy later and see what the recommend.
Right now I'm putting aloe Vera gel on it and cold compresses. My wrists are feeling very itchy. I'm wondering if it's something I've touched that's done it. Also drinking lots of water to hopefully flush it out of my system.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yep, cords are evil, haha.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Our 2002 Volvo has about the same miles but no rust. Still running, but we have put some money into it. I would love a truck with a snow plow on the front of it. Don't think I would like it for daily use, but would love it during the winters. I wonder how you would like a crossover, CRV, which is between a car and SUV? That is what I am thinking of getting when our lease is up, or maybe before if they buy the remainder of the lease. Just not sure which one...between Subaru Forrester, Honda CRV, and Toyota Ran 4. Can't afford the Volvo CRV. Almost as much as a house.


Daughter loves her Subaru Outback and DDIL loves her CRV-you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the dreary rainy day, I started watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix. I had no idea what to think when I started. I love all the actors and it's just the tonic for a dreary day.
> 
> One beanie done; the knee socks just need Kitchener closed which I'll do when I'm fresh in the a.m. I did use a slipped stitch version of reinforcing heels for the toe portion. I'll need to figure out how to add reinforcement to the short row heel - I like doing the reinforcements in the heel/gusset combination heels. Then I'll continue on the other pair of knee socks for the older DGD, I'm ready to start the heel with 2 AAT toe up and very happy with the way they're coming together.
> 
> I just ordered from Hobium to get some of the pom poms - I think I'll create a loop/button method to attach a pom pom if they don't want to wear the beanie with a messy bun or pony tail. Of course Hobium was a new vendor for the credit card company so they called DH for approval - busted!! I also ordered some yarn from there for the guitar hat from KnitPicks; I think it will be a little more substantial for a hat to be worn in Madison, WI. I'll let you know how it all goes. I can use the yarn from KnitPicks for the guitar socks for his birthday next year.


I've watched all episodes of Grace & Frankie. Hilarious. I can hardly wait for the new season.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH would never buy a CRV, friends had one & it was nothing but trouble & they wouldn't honour the warranty.
> We have been spoiled by the mileage we get with the Passat & have heard the Toyota doesn't get very good mileage. We certainly won't be buying new, prices are nuts. We've kind of been looking for a VW Touareg if w3 can find one with low mileage that doesn't cost what we paid for our house????


And, our DDIL is on her third one and won't have anything else. A Pilot and Subaru were in the running for a bit, but she stayed with the CRV.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about allergies i tbink i have a new one , as my left arm is covered in a rash from wrist to elbow havent got a clue whats caused it, but I'm trying my best not to itch it , took an antihistamine hoping that will stop the itch


Sorry to hear that Sonja. Did you brush up against something during one of your walks?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


I think my DH has decided that for all birthdays, anniversaries and holidays. I'm not there yet-I like to celebrate.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't have any antihistamine stuff as I am sensitive to lots of things like that. But will head to pharmacy later and see what the recommend.
> Right now I'm putting aloe Vera gel on it and cold compresses. My wrists are feeling very itchy. I'm wondering if it's something I've touched that's done it. Also drinking lots of water to hopefully flush it out of my system.


Hope this helps. If all else, perhaps you can see an urgent care clinic and they can recommend something. As you know already, if it worsens or if you find your tongue getting thick or your throat swelling so you have trouble breathing, you need to go to the ER immediately. Hoping this will subside quickly and your pharmacist can recommend some over the counter medicine that can help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you feel better. Could it be from the new wool you bought?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope this helps. If all else, perhaps you can see an urgent care clinic and they can recommend something. As you know already, if it worsens or if you find your tongue getting thick or your throat swelling so you have trouble breathing, you need to go to the ER immediately. Hoping this will subside quickly and your pharmacist can recommend some over the counter medicine that can help.


I'm feeling ok apart from itching, no swelling in throat, thank you for that am monitoring myself very closely. Just had a bath in baking soda and rubbing ACV vinegar on it, and sipping on water. Never had such a big reaction before so trying to think what it could be to do this to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


That sounds most uncomfortable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the report of E and singing to the drain pipe. What a wonderful experience you have had with E and will continue to have. Hope you are making a written journal of these experiences to give to her when she is a teen ager.
> Oh dear, Fan, I am wondering if you got into something that gave you this rash. Could it be a simple contact dermatitis? Happened to my sister and she discovered it was red dye that made her break out. I am hoping that whatever it is, it will quickly go away. Hope you have some Benadryl (diphenhydramine generic) on hand and could take that at bedtime. During the day it might make you sleepy to take it. Hope you have some cortisone cream to put on it as well. Bummer that. Did so enjoy the roses you posted.
> Joy, hoping that you will be able to get your Thanksgving taken care of in spite of your untoward circumstances. You are a saint for caring so much for so many.
> Julie, once again, Ringo is well aware of his circumstances and is a good weather predictor. My dear departed beagles would all get really antsy before the actual storms came. Animals seem to sense such things.
> Sorry for the already very cold Canadian weather. I expect that we will shortly get it here as it moves south as well. I am not looking forward to it.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


Hope you had a good visit with your new KP friend. 
I bet your doctor was surprised at how much weight you'd lost.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought the face would be the part I would have difficulty with and have to try a few times but I'm happy with how it turned out first time


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's snowing & blowing out there this morning, we are under a snowfall warning so will see what comes.
> I need to get moving as I have bowling this afternoon so need to get supper organized this morning & tidy the house up a little. Sometimes I think I clean more now than when I had small kids????
> I took some of the cherries I picked in summer out of the freezer, I'm thinking I'll make either Black Forest cake. Or cheesecake. Will decided soon.


Ewe Yuck! I hope the roads aren't too bad if your going to be out and about. 
Lol! I know I had more time when I worked full time and Christopher was little than I do now, seems like I sweep, mop, wash dishes, laundry, repeat. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Rindacella and the Sisty Uglers ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for him on their way.


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


So sad that the kitty has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. I'm sure that Matthew's drawing will be appreciated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a busy weekend attending a few craft bazaars in support of a few good causes. I taught Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon and evening. I was tired yesterday so I did a few loads of laundry and some knitting. Matthew has class tonight and I am teaching a class tonight. Ds#1 took today off from work so he can drive Matthew to class and pick him up. The black cat in the drawing that Matthew is working on passed the rainbow Bridge on Friday. The owner of the cat has no clue that Matthew is doing a drawing of her animals. The drawing will be a Christmas gift from her parents. Some tears will be shed when she gets the gift. Matthew has worked on drawings for each of this lady's children. Such a touching gift for each of them. They each know Matthew as well.


So sorry to hear Dark kitty crossed the bridge. Matthew is a fantastic artist who knows that his God given talent will bring comfort and joy to those who are blessed with his gifts of drawings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I'm feeling ok apart from itching, no swelling in throat, thank you for that am monitoring myself very closely. Just had a bath in baking soda and rubbing ACV vinegar on it, and sipping on water. Never had such a big reaction before so trying to think what it could be to do this to me.


Feel for you Fan , Have you changed what you wash your clothes with ?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> From me also Tami. As the saying goes, no good deed goes unpunished. Pray he will have surgery soon if needed and a quick recovery.


Thank you. It sounds like he will do therapy for awhile. The ER Dr decided just from looking at him that he was only there for drugs. The attitude was only slightly better when the X-ray, ect showed the results. The shot the gave him did nothing except make his face slightly numb and make him feel foggy. He said a few beers would have had the same effect and would have been cheaper! I know they don't have the $ or insurance to pay for the Sito, either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers winging their way.[/quote
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My favorite was the gloom, despair, and agony song. LOL
> 
> Sonja, I love the post box with its snowflakes!


DH has that in his song book!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, healing energy coming your brother's way.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely.
> Goodness, that is painful, I sure hope that they can get the surgery done soon.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, prayers for your brother.
> Sonja, I love the post box.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am alive and well but having little time to post too much or more often.
> 
> The move is being held up by the need to wait for electrical folks and then the inspection of their work to be certain that it meets code requirements for quality of work and materials. Plus we must meet ADA requirements for accessible restrooms (the loo). We had hoped to be settling in by now and prepping for our second Thanksgiving meal for our people, but it's not going to happen from the looks of things right now. We will still have the meal, if the donations come in in sufficient quantities, but we'll need to be celebrating in the present building, even if it is VERY chilly in there.
> 
> ...


Good to see you post. Prayers that all work will be quickly finished and approved so you can get moved to the new building. Also that you get the needed food.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, praying for your DB.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


Oh no!! 
I wonder if you and Sonja are having reactions to the same thing. 
I sure hope it goes away, whatever it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


Cute! I remember having a crocheted version at some point. I wonder where it went?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yep, cords are evil, haha.


LOL!! Yes, they are! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your brother can get some relief for his back soon.
> 
> Mary, Matthews drawing will be an amazing keepsake for that girl.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Glad you got the ribbing you needed for the coat. Enjoy the family time. I'm sure they will enjoy your cooking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just cast this off this morning, still have to block it but if you need a quick easy gift, it's an easy knit. I think I got it a while back when it was free
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


I like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami. Sorry to hear your vehicle died. Timing sure was off on that one. Glad you were safe and that you had a good trip for the concert. A late night for sure.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope all goes well for your brother Tami and he makes a speedy recovery


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> And from me. DH had the op for a herniated disc over 20 years ago and it has never been a problem since.


Thank you, everyone. Kate, glad your DH is pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just please be sure E is with you when you are singing to the drainpipe! LOL


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


Congratulations!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you puppy dog lovers --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-dog-hat-pattern?omhide=true


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so sorry about your brother's back. Such a painful condition. But thankfully it can be helped.


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Oh my..what a shame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It sounds like he will do therapy for awhile. The ER Dr decided just from looking at him that he was only there for drugs. The attitude was only slightly better when the X-ray, ect showed the results. The shot the gave him did nothing except make his face slightly numb and make him feel foggy. He said a few beers would have had the same effect and would have been cheaper! I know they don't have the $ or insurance to pay for the Sito, either.


Not a good situation. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not a good situation. Prayers continue.


Thank you


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> My youngest son made a pavlova last Easter and filled it with lemon curd and blackberries. It was incredible!


That's an interesting mix. May have to try that sometime.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's snowing & blowing out there this morning, we are under a snowfall warning so will see what comes.
> I need to get moving as I have bowling this afternoon so need to get supper organized this morning & tidy the house up a little. Sometimes I think I clean more now than when I had small kids????
> I took some of the cherries I picked in summer out of the freezer, I'm thinking I'll make either Black Forest cake. Or cheesecake. Will decided soon.


You probably have more time for cleaning now than when you had small kids.

Was talking to someone I know this afternoon. Her daughter has just had a baby girl and they've called her Bonnie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


What a shame. I'm sure you could have put all that yarn to good use, and turned it in to something the charity shop might have been more interested in!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww...that is so sweet of you to say that Cathy & Sonja. Fortunately clothes cover all the saggy, baggy, wrinkled extra skin however I'd rather have that than the excess weight! Besides, some of it may tighten back up/shrink and DH doesn't seem to mind he's just proud of me for sticking to it.


sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your lunch together. :sm11:
> 
> Any wonder he didn't recognize you, that's a big weight loss and you DO look amazing. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a thank you to you also Maatje for the compliment. It was a very nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant. We both had a taco salad with shredded chicken as the meat in it. The only "no-no" in it was the small amount of sour cream & shredded cheese; not a big deal. I did however indulge in eating some corn chips & salsa which were delicious! LOL! I posted a picture of us in a new topic as requested by the KP-er that organized this mini-swap since we didn't mail our packages and unable to provide her with a tracking #. It will most likely be in tomorrow's daily digest (I guess;
don't know how that works exactly). We are both looking forward to meeting again for our December exchange. I also told her about the Knitting Tea Party section as she is relatively new to Knitting Paradise.


Maatje said:


> How fun to surprise your doctor! And you are truly amazing!!!!
> Have fun at lunch!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


What a tragedy :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you KayeJo. I just know how good I feel.


Poledra65 said:


> What fun!!!
> You do look amazing Gwen!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to try to make a pavlova at some point. Maybe for Christmas? We shall see.


Maatje said:


> My youngest son made a pavlova last Easter and filled it with lemon curd and blackberries. It was incredible!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So far not any of the RA meds. I see my general physician in January (I think I remember correctly) and since all other meds are from him I am hoping so. He already cut my blood pressure & antidepressant meds in half. I've got my fingers crossed.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't imagine he sees many who've lost so much weight????????do you get to come off any of your meds with all the weight loss?
> 
> Hope you,have fun meeting a new friend. Wish I lived closer to some of you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh No! Isn't there a 13th Commandment that says "Thou shall not throw away yarn, knitting, and quilting tools"!!!


 Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And a thank you to you also Maatje for the compliment. It was a very nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant. We both had a taco salad with shredded chicken as the meat in it. The only "no-no" in it was the small amount of sour cream & shredded cheese; not a big deal. I did however indulge in eating some corn chips & salsa which were delicious! LOL! I posted a picture of us in a new topic as requested by the KP-er that organized this mini-swap since we didn't mail our packages and unable to provide her with a tracking #. It will most likely be in tomorrow's daily digest (I guess;
> don't know how that works exactly). We are both looking forward to meeting again for our December exchange. I also told her about the Knitting Tea Party section as she is relatively new to Knitting Paradise.


Just saw your picture Gwen , you look lovely, glad you had a nice time


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Eventful week last week for me.

First, hugs Kate for your family loss. Hope you have great memories of your DB.

2nd, youngest DN came through planned surgery without having to go full open heart. Home again and soon back to normal activity, which will be preparing for State Dance Comp.

Am going to club for dinner Wednesday nights, and won a meat tray last week. :sm01: Same plans for tonight.

Slow week for work last week, better this week.

Enjoy the beautiful purple hibiscus


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news abut your niece Heather!  I know your family is relieved it was successful and she is back home. Congrats on winning the meat tray last week; home this week you will be equally lucky! The picture of the hibiscus is so lovely you can almost smell it!


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is home a little early so I'm off to put dinner in the oven. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feel for you Fan , Have you changed what you wash your clothes with ?


Thank you, you know how irritating it can be. 
Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


Ooh that's a very pretty one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


I am glad your niece is so much better and the hibiscus is very pretty.
:sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to try to make a pavlova at some point. Maybe for Christmas? We shall see.


Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


 I do hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news on your DN.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


I ended up with it in my eyes doing the same with dusty storage boxes! Very miserable and hope yours clears up quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


Hope your natural remedies work Fan. It sounds like mould may well be the culprit, you'll have to wear gloves next time you look through your old photo albums.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gwen how lovely to meet someone from KP, you're both beautiful.

Scroll down, no I mean scroll up once you open the attachment to see the photo's Gwen posted.
Hope this is OK with you Gwen, if not I will delete. Lynnette

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507063-1.html#11620513


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, I am hoping the products will help, as it ain’t much fun looking like an itchy lobster.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well the little cradle purse is finished. Just need to knit a blanket for it. Made a couple of errors but I suppose a little 5 year old won't notice that. I think I will knit the bottom and the sides together next time as per what one ravelry user recommended.


It looks lovely and I'm sure the little girl will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just cast this off this morning, still have to block it but if you need a quick easy gift, it's an easy knit. I think I got it a while back when it was free
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Very nice, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I am going to meet a KP member that recently joined. She lives in a neighboring town so we are splitting the difference and meeting in another small town for lunch. We have been paired together for a mini-swap by another KP-er. Really excited to meet someone else somewhat in the area.
> 
> Yesterday was such an encouraging and positive day. My RA doctor was shocked at how much weight I had lost. He said he honestly did not recognize me and he thought I "looked amazing" (man does need glasses...LOL) but I did appreciate the compliment. It was almost comical as he kept saying he truly wouldn't have recognized me. I was down another 2 lbs for a total of 84lbs.


How fun is that to meet a new KPer,. I hope you had an enjoyable lunch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you, (also to everyone else who has sent me good wishes and prayers - they are very much appreciated) and that is good news about your DN.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


That is sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's an interesting mix. May have to try that sometime.


I just mixed the Mascarpone I had bought with warm Lemon Curd I had just made, found it delicious, and not heavy at all. All gone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And a thank you to you also Maatje for the compliment. It was a very nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant. We both had a taco salad with shredded chicken as the meat in it. The only "no-no" in it was the small amount of sour cream & shredded cheese; not a big deal. I did however indulge in eating some corn chips & salsa which were delicious! LOL! I posted a picture of us in a new topic as requested by the KP-er that organized this mini-swap since we didn't mail our packages and unable to provide her with a tracking #. It will most likely be in tomorrow's daily digest (I guess;
> don't know how that works exactly). We are both looking forward to meeting again for our December exchange. I also told her about the Knitting Tea Party section as she is relatively new to Knitting Paradise.


Try Newest Topics, or go into Gwen's topics via her Avatar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


Glad all is good, love the Hibiscus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fun lunch, enjoyed pic of you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


I do hope they work for you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


Do you suppose you're in sympathy with Sonja??? Her rash seems to have improved but now you have it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm feeling ok apart from itching, no swelling in throat, thank you for that am monitoring myself very closely. Just had a bath in baking soda and rubbing ACV vinegar on it, and sipping on water. Never had such a big reaction before so trying to think what it could be to do this to me.


Did you eat something different or did you buy some new clothes? It's so difficult to trace what triggers such a reaction. I know it took me about a year to discover my allergy to caffeine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Unbelievable that a charity shop wouldn't have accepted it. Such a waste.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gwen how lovely to meet someone from KP, you're both beautiful.
> 
> Scroll down, no I mean scroll up once you open the attachment to see the photo's Gwen posted.
> Hope this is OK with you Gwen, if not I will delete. Lynnette
> ...


Two lovely ladies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you eat something different or did you buy some new clothes? It's so difficult to trace what triggers such a reaction. I know it took me about a year to discover my allergy to caffeine.


Got an idea it was mould on some old photos albums I was looking through in box yesterday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don’t fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got an idea it was mould on some old photos albums I was looking through in box yesterday.


I never thought about mould but what can you do to counteract it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


Now that you're finished at your place, you are welcome to come to mine :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I never thought about mould but what can you do to counteract it?


Bathing in oatmeal, topical ointment, pills for allergy. Cold packs, camomile tea and ride out the storm raging on my skin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that your DN came through her surgery so well. Enjoy your night out. Beautiful hibiscus!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


That is probably what caused it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope your natural remedies work Fan. It sounds like mould may well be the culprit, you'll have to wear gloves next time you look through your old photo albums.


And a mask, with a shower and clean clothes immediately after!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


You got a lot accomplished!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And a mask, with a shower and clean clothes immediately after!


Yes I think you're right, was trying to figure out what it could be, then realised it's highly probable that mouldy book covers could be it. Especially as they were resting on my legs as I looked through them. I think I will wipe the books down with an anti bacterial cloth too but not today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right, was trying to figure out what it could be, then realised it's highly probable that mouldy book covers could be it. Especially as they were resting on my legs as I looked through them. I think I will wipe the books down with an anti bacterial cloth too but not today.


Yes, I would definitely wait. Wear gloves and a mask, and be very careful when you do it. As soon as you finish, throw the gloves and mask away, put the clothes you were wearing in the wash, and shower. Immediately! You will want to remove any particles that would possibly get on your clothes, hair or skin. If possible, wipe the albums down outside, so you aren't stirring up a lot of the mould particles in the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Oh no! Why oh why do people throw away things like that, there has to be a club somewhere that would take it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww...that is so sweet of you to say that Cathy & Sonja. Fortunately clothes cover all the saggy, baggy, wrinkled extra skin however I'd rather have that than the excess weight! Besides, some of it may tighten back up/shrink and DH doesn't seem to mind he's just proud of me for sticking to it.


Marla's doctor has a request into insurance to cover the skin removal of the skin on her stomach, and maybe the thighs, I think, hopefully they will say yes, the excess skin is causing problems at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And a thank you to you also Maatje for the compliment. It was a very nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant. We both had a taco salad with shredded chicken as the meat in it. The only "no-no" in it was the small amount of sour cream & shredded cheese; not a big deal. I did however indulge in eating some corn chips & salsa which were delicious! LOL! I posted a picture of us in a new topic as requested by the KP-er that organized this mini-swap since we didn't mail our packages and unable to provide her with a tracking #. It will most likely be in tomorrow's daily digest (I guess;
> don't know how that works exactly). We are both looking forward to meeting again for our December exchange. I also told her about the Knitting Tea Party section as she is relatively new to Knitting Paradise.


Sounds like a great time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you KayeJo. I just know how good I feel.


That is the most important thing! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So far not any of the RA meds. I see my general physician in January (I think I remember correctly) and since all other meds are from him I am hoping so. He already cut my blood pressure & antidepressant meds in half. I've got my fingers crossed.


I've got mine crossed too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh No! Isn't there a 13th Commandment that says "Thou shall not throw away yarn, knitting, and quilting tools"!!!


There should be!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


Fabulous news on your DN!!!!! 
Great that you won a meat tray, what fun. 
Lovely hibiscus, we had them in Texas and we have two hearty hibiscus' here.

Speaking of Texas, has anyone heard from Jynx?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, you know how irritating it can be.
> Well I've been to pharmacy and got a couple of natural products which the assistant swears by as she gets the itchies too.
> My inside thighs are bright red and very itchy. I was looking through old photo albums yesterday and the covers had mould in them, which leads me to think that is what could be the culprit. I had it on my hands and possibly ingested it too, hence the big reaction. Sitting now with the ointment on plus a cold pack on the legs. Won't be upto much today I think.


UGH!!! I bet that is the culprit and if you sat the books in your lap, there you go. I sure hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gwen how lovely to meet someone from KP, you're both beautiful.
> 
> Scroll down, no I mean scroll up once you open the attachment to see the photo's Gwen posted.
> Hope this is OK with you Gwen, if not I will delete. Lynnette
> ...


Thank you Lynnette, for posting the link, I'd have forgotten to go look for it. 
Great photos, lovely ladies. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just mixed the Mascarpone I had bought with warm Lemon Curd I had just made, found it delicious, and not heavy at all. All gone!


Lol! Yum!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Lynnette, for posting the link, I'd have forgotten to go look for it.
> Great photos, lovely ladies. :sm24:


Isn't it a lovely photo, we all know Gwen is such a fantastic lady, well we all are aren't we, he he! lol! Right! Ha!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bathing in oatmeal, topical ointment, pills for allergy. Cold packs, camomile tea and ride out the storm raging on my skin.


That is quite a regimen. Sure hope it helps and quickly. Having gone through burning skin when I discovered I was allergic to caffeine, I know how you must feel.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> UGH!!! I bet that is the culprit and if you sat the books in your lap, there you go. I sure hope you get relief soon.


I think it has to be that, also runny nose today too, so it's going to take it's course getting out of me. Wise advice from Tami, will go and buy gloves and mask tomorrow and tackle cleaning when things settle down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is quite a regimen. Sure hope it helps and quickly. Having gone through burning skin when I discovered I was allergic to caffeine, I know how you must feel.


I'm hoping it will help me get through this, it's really unpleasant that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


You got a lot done, a nap on your cushion would be well deserved. 
Lol, my coffee pot was working fine this morning too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm hoping it will help me get through this, it's really unpleasant that's for sure.


I really hope it helps! Will you tackle the shopping tomorrow?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right, was trying to figure out what it could be, then realised it's highly probable that mouldy book covers could be it. Especially as they were resting on my legs as I looked through them. I think I will wipe the books down with an anti bacterial cloth too but not today.


Definitely not today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Isn't it a lovely photo, we all know Gwen is such a fantastic lady, well we all are aren't we, he he! lol! Right! Ha!


Yes, and yes. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think it has to be that, also runny nose today too, so it's going to take it's course getting out of me. Wise advice from Tami, will go and buy gloves and mask tomorrow and tackle cleaning when things settle down.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's doctor has a request into insurance to cover the skin removal of the skin on her stomach, and maybe the thighs, I think, hopefully they will say yes, the excess skin is causing problems at this point.


Hope they will cover it. If it's denied tell her to call. Ask if a real dr has denied it, or just whoever looked at the request. Might make a difference. I have read somewhere that it's supposed to be a real dr that approves or denies, but rarely does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous news on your DN!!!!!
> Great that you won a meat tray, what fun.
> Lovely hibiscus, we had them in Texas and we have two hearty hibiscus' here.
> 
> Speaking of Texas, has anyone heard from Jynx?


I saw a comment on Facebook from her, but didn't talk to her.

edited to say that I just sent her a message on FB to please check in here, as we are missing her.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of DGS's Birthday Cake- the party was yesterday and they went to a place where they have the walls to climb. I gather the boys loved it.


Julie, that is a wonderful cake. Your daughter certainly inherited your artistic skills.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think it has to be that, also runny nose today too, so it's going to take it's course getting out of me. Wise advice from Tami, will go and buy gloves and mask tomorrow and tackle cleaning when things settle down.


Been there with other stuff. Though mould and I are NOT friends, it's just not nearly as bad as your reaction.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really hope it helps! Will you tackle the shopping tomorrow?


Yes it needs to be done, hopefully a good sleep tonight will improve things a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful news about your niece Heather


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


It's wonderful and I like it so much with the snowflakes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Oh, no, what a waste.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Been there with other stuff. Though mould and I are NOT friends, it's just not nearly as bad as your reaction.


I do suffer with itching from eating spicy, or sugary things but this is really something way bigger than that, which makes me think it's the mould.
Washing clothes on the agenda tomorrow so hopefully can get rid of any nasties hanging around. I use an eco friendly laundry wash, and dish wash
and that works very well, might add a bit of tea tree oil to it to up the anti a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, that is a wonderful cake. Your daughter certainly inherited your artistic skills.


Thank you, Marilyn! What I did do was give her lots of things to create with as a small child, which I believe fostered her talents. Both Grandmothers were very artistic, and the musical ability that Mwyffanwy showed was in the family too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it needs to be done, hopefully a good sleep tonight will improve things a bit.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I do suffer with itching from eating spicy, or sugary things but this is really something way bigger than that, which makes me think it's the mould.
> Washing clothes on the agenda tomorrow so hopefully can get rid of any nasties hanging around. I use an eco friendly laundry wash, and dish wash
> and that works very well, might add a bit of tea tree oil to it to up the anti a bit.


Tea Tree Oil is wonderful for all sorts of things- I am a great believer in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> You probably have more time for cleaning now than when you had small kids.
> 
> Was talking to someone I know this afternoon. Her daughter has just had a baby girl and they've called her Bonnie.


Poor child, I wonder how many time she will hear"My Bonnie lies over the ocean"?????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh No! Isn't there a 13th Commandment that says "Thou shall not throw away yarn, knitting, and quilting tools"!!!


If there isn't, there should be


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful flower.
I'm glad your DN came through her surgery so well, hope this has her fixed up for good.
Congrats on the win, always a bonus


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh No! Isn't there a 13th Commandment that says "Thou shall not throw away yarn, knitting, and quilting tools"!!!


There should be


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Unbelievable that a charity shop wouldn't have accepted it. Such a waste.


There is one charity organisation that wont , others will , but they didnt know that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You got a lot accomplished!


I did, and I didn't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


LOL Just had a picture in my mind of you fast asleep on your cushion snoring loudly ????.
Was your tomato soup tasty ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, glad your DN surgery went well. A beautiful flower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, hope your itch is much better by morning.

Gwen, such a great photo of you & your new friend

Well, I’m exhausted, I got supper organized this morning & gave the house a “lick & a promise” as mom used to say, then went bowling .
I ended up with 12 for supper & all went well, not too many leftovers except the turkey & salad so I know what we’re eating tomorrow.
We got about 4” of snow today & lots of wind. The roads were fine from here to town but DS said they were icy farther north, he flew home into Meadow Lake, an hour north. He’s not very happy, they announced at his work this week, after May he will have to drive 5 hrs to work each time as they are not going to have flights from Saskatchewan anymore, only from Calgary & Edmonton. They asked if he would like to move to Edmonton & they would pay moving costs????not happening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor child, I wonder how many time she will hear"My Bonnie lies over the ocean"?????????


I am now singing that song at 4 am in the morning thanks Bonnie????
Is Bonnie your actual name or is it a shortened version of something ? and now Im guessing what that could be I really need to go back to sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, hope your itch is much better by morning.
> 
> Gwen, such a great photo of you & your new friend
> 
> ...


My Irish auntie used to say tupenny(two penny) lick 
That is a long drive for your son , is there only him who comes in or more people , its all about the money with big companies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope they will cover it. If it's denied tell her to call. Ask if a real dr has denied it, or just whoever looked at the request. Might make a difference. I have read somewhere that it's supposed to be a real dr that approves or denies, but rarely does.


True, a lot of times it's just lay people that approve or deny. I have a close friend that is an RN, when she was still an LVN, she worked for Prudential and she said sometimes she had to go to the doctor on staff and fight to get things approved that she felt were important.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I never thought I would say this, but I envy those of you who are able to do your housework. I was hoping that after I recovered from the hip operation I would be able to get back to keeping my house like I used to. Unfortunately, it doesn't bother DH as much as it does me. Both of us have been sick with colds, but are getting better now. I hope to get straightened up before Thanksgiving, even though it will just be the two of us for dinner. We were planning to bring MIL home for Thanksgiving dinner, but the nurse at the care home said we should re-think that, as my MIL has had C-diff. With all I'm dealing with, I don't want to bring that into the house. I have missed two therapy sessions, but hope to get back to my schedule later this week. I have some slight ankle movement, and want to keep getting the electrical stimulation with hopes of more movement coming back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw a comment on Facebook from her, but didn't talk to her.
> 
> edited to say that I just sent her a message on FB to please check in here, as we are missing her.


Awesome.

I know that she was planning to go north for some fall weather but wasn't sure when or if they went.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor child, I wonder how many time she will hear"My Bonnie lies over the ocean"?????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I did, and I didn't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, hope your itch is much better by morning.
> 
> Gwen, such a great photo of you & your new friend
> 
> ...


You had a great busy day. 
Oh dear, it would be a bit hard to move cattle to Edmonton, somehow I don't think the city would like it. lol But really, that's a long drive especially in winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I envy those of you who are able to do your housework. I was hoping that after I recovered from the hip operation I would be able to get back to keeping my house like I used to. Unfortunately, it doesn't bother DH as much as it does me. Both of us have been sick with colds, but are getting better now. I hope to get straightened up before Thanksgiving, even though it will just be the two of us for dinner. We were planning to bring MIL home for Thanksgiving dinner, but the nurse at the care home said we should re-think that, as my MIL has had C-diff. With all I'm dealing with, I don't want to bring that into the house. I have missed two therapy sessions, but hope to get back to my schedule later this week. I have some slight ankle movement, and want to keep getting the electrical stimulation with hopes of more movement coming back.


It is so hard when you can't do the things you want to, even if it's just sweeping the floor with ease, I sure hope you and DH are feeling much better and you can continue your therapy and get the movement most of the way back in your ankle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our city has a new mayor (not that I expect anything to change). 

I'm tired tonight--got the coffee ready for morning (yes, it's plugged in!) and the Boys had their snackies (treats). 

I read everything up to here but didn't comment individually as I'm off to bed soon...wanted to get caught up. I'll say congratulations and commiserations, applied as needed, likewise healing thoughts. Blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our city has a new mayor (not that I expect anything to change).
> 
> I'm tired tonight--got the coffee ready for morning (yes, it's plugged in!) and the Boys had their snackies (treats).
> 
> I read everything up to here but didn't comment individually as I'm off to bed soon...wanted to get caught up. I'll say congratulations and commiserations, applied as needed, likewise healing thoughts. Blessings to all.


Hopefully the new mayor will be a good one. 
Great that you plugged in the coffee maker, I know. lol
Sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Woke up more tired than I went to bed despite sleeping well. Vague sore throat and not very hungry. So ate nothing before heading out to church for Bible Study. Left the car there as I could just walk across the road for a bus into the city where I had 3 appointments. And much better than trying to find a park, especially the dentist which is right in the centre of the city.
Simple filling at the dentist. Decided that should eat something and had a coffee and donut. As soon as I had the donut very uncomfortable gut. As I then saw my doctor I was reminded to say that had been left some discomfort and a lot of bloating at times since my gut issues. She suggested that I try the low FODMAP diet for 4 weeks. And everythime I hav eanything today I feel uncomftable- even water currently! So makes me more inclined to try it.
So as the car was parked outside a library I figured I would go in on the off chance they had any books. As expected all out. Do have an app to download.
But got into the library looked up and saw Vicky walking out the door. Went up and caught up just outside the door. Grabbed Elizabeth round the waist she looked at me very puzzled then held up her hands. Well timed as she was just asking to be carried and Dad had his hands full with things they had borrowed from the toy library and still tiring quickly. Quick chat. Said bye bye E see you Sunday. Vicky said she has been asking to see Grandma and they keep saying not today. She'll never believe us when we tell her no now! Still no smiles from Gordon- but as he was asleep that is maybe not too surprising.

So now to look into the low FODMAP and get the motivation to try it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here Mary Maxim sells the tiny dolls for them. I'm sure you could find one on EBay if no where else.


Following Cathy's suggestion went to K Mart today and picked up a small baby. Now to find pattern and look and see how the size is likely to compare and decide if I am stupid enough as to try to get it done soon. Have plenty of stuff to do before her birthday and then Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, thank you, I'm looking forward to their visit. It will be our Thanksgiving, but no one wanted big Turkey dinner.


Family meals are good. We have one this Sunday as most families will be away at Christmas time. So think I will wait till after then to start the FODMAP. But gives me a few days to get it into my head what I am trying to do and get rid of things that don't suit it. And psych myself up to it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Oh no what a terrible waste.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Won't open. But thinking of heading into Adelaide Thursday or Friday as I have lost the glasses I drive with (fortunately still have this years glasses money from my extras cover) so will look in K Mart then. Even if I don't make it yet I can keep the doll. ANd it might prompt me to do it as well.


mm wonder why it didnt work. Anyway if you go on kmart site and search Lots to Love Babies you will see them. $7. Each one comes with a item of furniture, wagon, highchair..... etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Washed kitchen floor, bathroom floor, shower tiles. Waxed shower and bathroom floor. Went to library and grocery store. Hoping I don't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha! Tomato soup in crockpot, which IS plugged in, and got half and half at grocery store!


That is a full day! Did you fall asleep? I did during our last retreat but I blame the tablets. That is my story and I am sticking to it. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


That's a relief for you all DN coming through so well.
Good you have had more work this week. How are the new wheels going?
Well done on the Meat Tray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you folks, I am hoping the products will help, as it ain't much fun looking like an itchy lobster.


If it doesn't help I assume you will go to see the doctor tomorrow? If your assumption of the mould is right and it is so bad becuase it is systemic rather than local you may well need to take something. And this will be hard will your allergies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I did, and I didn't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha.


Well done :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it did not last too long, but he really does not like thunder! A bundle of shivers.


Aaw poor Ringo. Glad it didnt last long.

We are forecast to have a lot of rain and on the radar it's looking quite severe but it also looks like it could go around us. It has cooled down to about 21c which is nice.... 7.30pm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Wild that it was able to hail, wow, that had to be a bit of a shock to all.
> Those temps sure doesn't help with sleep, I hope that it wasn't too humid.


It was pretty humid but I did sleep better than I thought I would.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


I hope your rash is gone now. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from my niece wish I hadnt , apparently one of her friends was telling her about clearing out her grandmother s ( she died a few month ago) house . Grandmother was a knitter and quilter , they threw all of it out , ( groan) if they had known they would have given it to my niece to give to me , ( double groan ) They tried giving it to a charity shop and they werent interested . Got a feeling I know which charity shop it was


Oh no what a shame they threw it out. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor child, I wonder how many time she will hear"My Bonnie lies over the ocean"?????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just saw your picture Gwen , you look lovely, glad you had a nice time


Ditto.... and you really DO look amazing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful news abut your niece Heather! I know your family is relieved it was successful and she is back home. Congrats on winning the meat tray last week; home this week you will be equally lucky! The picture of the hibiscus is so lovely you can almost smell it!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just mixed the Mascarpone I had bought with warm Lemon Curd I had just made, found it delicious, and not heavy at all. All gone!


Mmm sounds yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I'm hoping it will help me get through this, it's really unpleasant that's for sure.


Golly, I hope it has helped ease it all for you. Sounds like a very severe reaction.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Following Cathy's suggestion went to K Mart today and picked up a small baby. Now to find pattern and look and see how the size is likely to compare and decide if I am stupid enough as to try to get it done soon. Have plenty of stuff to do before her birthday and then Christmas.


Oh good, you got one! :sm11: I bookmarked pattern ages ago but havent tried it yet. A lot of people seem to knit lace into it also to jazz it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mm wonder why it didnt work. Anyway if you go on kmart site and search Lots to Love Babies you will see them. $7. Each one comes with a item of furniture, wagon, highchair..... etc.


Got the one on the rocking horse. Had spare time between appointments today so went in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, hope your itch is much better by morning.
> 
> Gwen, such a great photo of you & your new friend
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear of your son's predicament.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I envy those of you who are able to do your housework. I was hoping that after I recovered from the hip operation I would be able to get back to keeping my house like I used to. Unfortunately, it doesn't bother DH as much as it does me. Both of us have been sick with colds, but are getting better now. I hope to get straightened up before Thanksgiving, even though it will just be the two of us for dinner. We were planning to bring MIL home for Thanksgiving dinner, but the nurse at the care home said we should re-think that, as my MIL has had C-diff. With all I'm dealing with, I don't want to bring that into the house. I have missed two therapy sessions, but hope to get back to my schedule later this week. I have some slight ankle movement, and want to keep getting the electrical stimulation with hopes of more movement coming back.


Makes me realise how lucky I've been- I can cope with the hand problem, but your 'foot drop' is not good at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woke up more tired than I went to bed despite sleeping well. Vague sore throat and not very hungry. So ate nothing before heading out to church for Bible Study. Left the car there as I could just walk across the road for a bus into the city where I had 3 appointments. And much better than trying to find a park, especially the dentist which is right in the centre of the city.
> Simple filling at the dentist. Decided that should eat something and had a coffee and donut. As soon as I had the donut very uncomfortable gut. As I then saw my doctor I was reminded to say that had been left some discomfort and a lot of bloating at times since my gut issues. She suggested that I try the low FODMAP diet for 4 weeks. And everythime I hav eanything today I feel uncomftable- even water currently! So makes me more inclined to try it.
> So as the car was parked outside a library I figured I would go in on the off chance they had any books. As expected all out. Do have an app to download.
> But got into the library looked up and saw Vicky walking out the door. Went up and caught up just outside the door. Grabbed Elizabeth round the waist she looked at me very puzzled then held up her hands. Well timed as she was just asking to be carried and Dad had his hands full with things they had borrowed from the toy library and still tiring quickly. Quick chat. Said bye bye E see you Sunday. Vicky said she has been asking to see Grandma and they keep saying not today. She'll never believe us when we tell her no now! Still no smiles from Gordon- but as he was asleep that is maybe not too surprising.
> ...


Sorry about the gut issues. Nice that you bumped into Vicky and family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw poor Ringo. Glad it didnt last long.
> 
> We are forecast to have a lot of rain and on the radar it's looking quite severe but it also looks like it could go around us. It has cooled down to about 21c which is nice.... 7.30pm.


Thank you Cathy.

Our forecast is cloudy and possibly 21C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm sounds yummy.


It was- but Mascarpone is not cheap- will keep it for a Christmas treat I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's doctor has a request into insurance to cover the skin removal of the skin on her stomach, and maybe the thighs, I think, hopefully they will say yes, the excess skin is causing problems at this point.


I hope they cover it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope they will cover it. If it's denied tell her to call. Ask if a real dr has denied it, or just whoever looked at the request. Might make a difference. I have read somewhere that it's supposed to be a real dr that approves or denies, but rarely does.


In my experience, first level denials can be done by clinicians (RN), but if appealed, it needed review if Dr. (Medical Director of ins.co) and if he/she denies it, you can ask for independent Dr. review. Showing medical necessity is a must and documenting how non surgical options have failed to alleviate health issues increases chances that at least the excess stomach skin surgery may be covered.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Early morning here. Last evening for an unknown reason I came out in a horrible itchy rash all up my legs, torso, and arms. It's still there this morning and has me worried. I get itching from sugary things but haven't had any since weekend. Managed to sleep ok but boy I look like a lobster.
> 
> Darowil I did find the mascarpone quite heavy, so I think just mixing lemon curd with cream might be the way to go.
> Maatje says her son made it like that and it was very good.
> Daralene, thank you re anniversary, but we don't celebrate it these days, it's just another day after all these years.


So sorry about the itching, so miserable. Hope it goes away soon and you find the cause. Tho sometimes with allergic reactions it seems the cause is elusive.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe Yuck! I hope the roads aren't too bad if your going to be out and about.
> Lol! I know I had more time when I worked full time and Christopher was little than I do now, seems like I sweep, mop, wash dishes, laundry, repeat. lol


Yes! I seemed to get so much more accomplished when my kiddoes were little and underfoot. Not sure why, or maybe my foggy brain remembering yester years it just seems that way. One thing, the house does get dustier especially in those rooms we don't frequent as much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> So sorry about the itching, so miserable. Hope it goes away soon and you find the cause. Tho sometimes with allergic reactions it seems the cause is elusive.


I agree, it's miserable and having had an allergic reaction on my hands twice I know it can be difficult to find the cause. My GP said it could be something I'd touched or eaten, maybe something new or something I'd touched or eaten before, so in other words anything. Having tried every cream the pharmacist could sell I ended up with a steroid cream which cleared it in two days. So I went for that the second time and it worked its magic again.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh No! Isn't there a 13th Commandment that says "Thou shall not throw away yarn, knitting, and quilting tools"!!!


Sadly they didn't follow that rule!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eventful week last week for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a full day! Did you fall asleep? I did during our last retreat but I blame the tablets. That is my story and I am sticking to it. :sm23:


Right on, stick to your story! I didn't fall asleep, even when I meditated my nightly half hour at home. But did go to sleep shortly thereafter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, hope you feel better. Interesting, will researching FODMAP diet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, sending you healing energy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, hope you feel better. Interesting, will researching FODMAP diet.


Mainly for IBS, but could help you as some with inflammatory bowel find it helps. Know I don't have any thing like Crohns or UC as it would have been seen in the colonoscopy. So IBS likely and this will likely help if it is. Seems that often can settle the gut and go back to eating normally again. 
It's heading to 2am (again!) this time becuase I have been looking at the foods etc I can eat and wondering how I am going to manage to feed me and David in the restricted cooking options I have- as well as being the lazy cook I am. There are now at least here a number of pre prepared products that can be used, but I think expensive so likely not feasible to feed David the same things.
I've bookmarked some sites so tomorrow I will send you a PM with info.

Talking of kitchens, David has another week at work until January when he has 2 more and then finishes for good. In the meantime he will hopefully get my kitchen done and his studies finished and then find a job. He says he should have enough leave to cover most of that time. So maybe a kitchen is closer than I thought. But won't get too hopeful.
He did have to cancel the date for putting the stone bench in- he is in Melbourne for his study so couldn't really object to that! I'm not actually sure He is ready for the bench to go in but that is another issue. And now I had better go to bed- see if I can get there before 2 am. Have 7 minutes to do so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was pretty humid but I did sleep better than I thought I would.


Great that you slept well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience, first level denials can be done by clinicians (RN), but if appealed, it needed review if Dr. (Medical Director of ins.co) and if he/she denies it, you can ask for independent Dr. review. Showing medical necessity is a must and documenting how non surgical options have failed to alleviate health issues increases chances that at least the excess stomach skin surgery may be covered.


Now that you mention it, I think that is what Lois said, but that's like 15 yrs ago, or actually closer to 20. :sm06: 
lol So I don't quite remember. Goodness, where did the time go?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Right on, stick to your story! I didn't fall asleep, even when I meditated my nightly half hour at home. But did go to sleep shortly thereafter.


Great :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....that would be wonderful if the insurance would do that.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla's doctor has a request into insurance to cover the skin removal of the skin on her stomach, and maybe the thighs, I think, hopefully they will say yes, the excess skin is causing problems at this point.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even though I say I can deal with the excess skin I have to be honest with myself and say that IF I could get it removed once I level out I would jump at the chance to do it if insurance would cover it. I sure will cross everything and pray that Marla's insurance will cover it.


RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience, first level denials can be done by clinicians (RN), but if appealed, it needed review if Dr. (Medical Director of ins.co) and if he/she denies it, you can ask for independent Dr. review. Showing medical necessity is a must and documenting how non surgical options have failed to alleviate health issues increases chances that at least the excess stomach skin surgery may be covered.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me also Marikayknits!


sassafras123 said:


> Marykayknits, sending you healing energy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even though I say I can deal with the excess skin I have to be honest with myself and say that IF I could get it removed once I level out I would jump at the chance to do it if insurance would cover it. I sure will cross everything and pray that Marla's insurance will cover it.


I've seen it be tougher to get this type of surgery done under Medicare than under private insurance -- proving medical necessity and documenting other remedies to prevent rashes, sores, infections, etc. will be helpful if you choose to go that route. They sometimes require 6 months' or more of using other remedies prior to even considering it so start logging by date every time you have a medical issue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am now singing that song at 4 am in the morning thanks Bonnie????
> Is Bonnie your actual name or is it a shortened version of something ? and now Im guessing what that could be I really need to go back to sleep


Yes, it's Bonnie but I do know a couple of people who are Bonita & I'm often asked if that's my name


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mainly for IBS, but could help you as some with inflammatory bowel find it helps. Know I don't have any thing like Crohns or UC as it would have been seen in the colonoscopy. So IBS likely and this will likely help if it is. Seems that often can settle the gut and go back to eating normally again.
> It's heading to 2am (again!) this time becuase I have been looking at the foods etc I can eat and wondering how I am going to manage to feed me and David in the restricted cooking options I have- as well as being the lazy cook I am. There are now at least here a number of pre prepared products that can be used, but I think expensive so likely not feasible to feed David the same things.
> I've bookmarked some sites so tomorrow I will send you a PM with info.
> 
> ...


Goodness, I sure hope that all goes to plan, with both the food restrictions and the kitchen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope you get feeling better soon. I can’t imagine being on a restricted diet & trying to keep DAh happy too.
Fan, hope the itch is better today

I’m dragging by backside today, I’m sitting here with a cup of Throat coat tea. DHs cousin came out for breakfast this morning & ive been sitting around since.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get feeling better soon. I can't imagine being on a restricted diet & trying to keep DAh happy too.
> Fan, hope the itch is better today
> 
> I'm dragging by backside today, I'm sitting here with a cup of Throat coat tea. DHs cousin came out for breakfast this morning & ive been sitting around since.


Hope the tea helps and you feel better soon.

Sorry to hear so many with health issues. {{{{gentle hugs}}}}.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get feeling better soon. I can't imagine being on a restricted diet & trying to keep DAh happy too.
> Fan, hope the itch is better today
> 
> I'm dragging by backside today, I'm sitting here with a cup of Throat coat tea. DHs cousin came out for breakfast this morning & ive been sitting around since.


If you are needing Throat Coat, maybe you are coming down with something Bonnie?! Why not just rest up?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookiejRetiree said:


> Hope the tea helps and you feel better soon.
> 
> Sorry to hear so many with health issues. {{{{gentle hugs}}}}.


No health issues, I'm just dragging my butt, maybe I have a"man cold"????????Just the sinuses acting up & a slight sore throat

Hope everyone else is doing better today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


That is very colourful. I love it :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I slept ok last night, the rash is still there, but a small improvement this morning. I think it’s going to take time for it to go completely.
Today the 16th here, is one year since our SIL Lilian passed, after a very troubled time. I miss her, in spite of all the strange stuff she did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I slept ok last night, the rash is still there, but a small improvement this morning. I think it's going to take time for it to go completely.
> Today the 16th here, is one year since our SIL Lilian passed, after a very troubled time. I miss her, in spite of all the strange stuff she did.


It's hard to believe a year has passed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I slept ok last night, the rash is still there, but a small improvement this morning. I think it's going to take time for it to go completely.
> Today the 16th here, is one year since our SIL Lilian passed, after a very troubled time. I miss her, in spite of all the strange stuff she did.


I hope she is at peace; it didn't sound like she was very happy in her life as it was.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's hard to believe a year has passed.


Isn't it? Time flies so quickly these days. Her friend just sent me a lovely remembrance email, which has the tears flowing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope she is at peace; it didn't sound like she was very happy in her life as it was.


I do too, she left a lot of anger and sadness behind.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - really like it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Nearly forgot to post picture of my postbox finished, not sure yet if im leaving snowflakes on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I do too, she left a lot of anger and sadness behind.


Not the best of legacies- the ache will ease though. Hope the rash subsides too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best of legacies- the ache will ease though. Hope the rash subsides too.


Thank you Julie, yes it will and it's a beautiful day, so am going to enjoy it as best as I can.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely shawl. Rest, heaven knows you work hard and deserve a down day. Healing energy sent your way.
Fan, hope your rash goes completely away soon.
Maya and I had our walk and fed horses. Today is clean the living room and DH is shutting down cooler so we can use heater. Tomorrow is last shot in my knee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie, yes it will and it's a beautiful day, so am going to enjoy it as best as I can.


 :sm24: It is so nice to feel the warmth of the sun, especially when it has been such a damp season!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get feeling better soon. I can't imagine being on a restricted diet & trying to keep DAh happy too.
> Fan, hope the itch is better today
> 
> I'm dragging by backside today, I'm sitting here with a cup of Throat coat tea. DHs cousin came out for breakfast this morning & ive been sitting around since.


Love the shawl Bonnie, hope you feel better soon too, hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I do too, she left a lot of anger and sadness behind.


So sad her anger colors the happy memories. Hugs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Its lovely Bonnie love the colours, was it all one ball?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is so cute sonja - really like it. --- sam


Thank you Sam , Ive just finished what I'm calling Elsa's coat and now going to knit an idea i have for a christmas cushion ,In red cream and grey that is if i have a ball of cream , Im not going to go look now as I've just sat down, I've got a red ball in front of me I'll just get started , dont want to knit stocking stitch so trying to decde on a nice stitch ,maybe seed stitch now for the size , best get my thinking cap on


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I do suffer with itching from eating spicy, or sugary things but this is really something way bigger than that, which makes me think it's the mould.
> Washing clothes on the agenda tomorrow so hopefully can get rid of any nasties hanging around. I use an eco friendly laundry wash, and dish wash
> and that works very well, might add a bit of tea tree oil to it to up the anti a bit.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I did, and I didn't fall asleep on my cushion at sangha.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, hope your itch is much better by morning.
> 
> Gwen, such a great photo of you & your new friend
> 
> ...


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, a lot of times it's just lay people that approve or deny. I have a close friend that is an RN, when she was still an LVN, she worked for Prudential and she said sometimes she had to go to the doctor on staff and fight to get things approved that she felt were important.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woke up more tired than I went to bed despite sleeping well. Vague sore throat and not very hungry. So ate nothing before heading out to church for Bible Study. Left the car there as I could just walk across the road for a bus into the city where I had 3 appointments. And much better than trying to find a park, especially the dentist which is right in the centre of the city.
> Simple filling at the dentist. Decided that should eat something and had a coffee and donut. As soon as I had the donut very uncomfortable gut. As I then saw my doctor I was reminded to say that had been left some discomfort and a lot of bloating at times since my gut issues. She suggested that I try the low FODMAP diet for 4 weeks. And everythime I hav eanything today I feel uncomftable- even water currently! So makes me more inclined to try it.
> So as the car was parked outside a library I figured I would go in on the off chance they had any books. As expected all out. Do have an app to download.
> But got into the library looked up and saw Vicky walking out the door. Went up and caught up just outside the door. Grabbed Elizabeth round the waist she looked at me very puzzled then held up her hands. Well timed as she was just asking to be carried and Dad had his hands full with things they had borrowed from the toy library and still tiring quickly. Quick chat. Said bye bye E see you Sunday. Vicky said she has been asking to see Grandma and they keep saying not today. She'll never believe us when we tell her no now! Still no smiles from Gordon- but as he was asleep that is maybe not too surprising.
> ...


Feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it doesn't help I assume you will go to see the doctor tomorrow? If your assumption of the mould is right and it is so bad becuase it is systemic rather than local you may well need to take something. And this will be hard will your allergies.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get feeling better soon. I can't imagine being on a restricted diet & trying to keep DAh happy too.
> Fan, hope the itch is better today
> 
> I'm dragging by backside today, I'm sitting here with a cup of Throat coat tea. DHs cousin came out for breakfast this morning & ive been sitting around since.


Hope the sore throat is gone soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I slept ok last night, the rash is still there, but a small improvement this morning. I think it's going to take time for it to go completely.
> Today the 16th here, is one year since our SIL Lilian passed, after a very troubled time. I miss her, in spite of all the strange stuff she did.


Hugs


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


That turned out very pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and good thoughts winging his way. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Please can I ask for prayers for my DB who took such good care of mom? His reward for caring for her is a herniated disc in his back. He just sent me a text saying he officially has a herniated disc which comes with orders to see a neurosurgeon in 1-2 days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad her anger colors the happy memories. Hugs


Yes it is but there are some good memories too, lots Of fun times were had back in time, when we were much younger.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


And to you too, you've had your sad times also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Talked to Jynx and she says hello and acknowledged Tami’s email. She’s been busy with the kitties, their trip to the East Coast and her job transcribing for her daughter’s company. She’s also having some health issues she’s seeing the doctor about tomorrow. I’ll update again when I know more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely Bonnie love the colours, was it all one ball?


Yes, it's a ball of Mary Maxim Prism, color toucan. It has some really beautiful color combos.
I know some people don't like acrylic but it's really soft & hopefully it will hold its shape

http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Talked to Jynx and she says hello and acknowledged Tami's email. She's been busy with the kitties, their trip to the East Coast and her job transcribing for her daughter's company. She's also having some health issues she's seeing the doctor about tomorrow. I'll update again when I know more.


I hope she's doing OK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's a ball of Mary Maxim Prism, color toucan. It has some really beautiful color combos.
> I know some people don't like acrylic but it's really soft & hopefully it will hold its shape
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html


Its lovely, I like acrylics , in fact the less wool the better for me and my allergies plus they have come a long way in the manufacturing of acrylics, there are some lovely soft ones


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

80+° isn't too bad - but even i would have the a/c on when it hit 90°. it seems though that our summers don't get that warm very often - 100° doesn't happen very often. --- sam

[sugarsugar]Shame the ceiling fan isnt working properly yet with all that heat., I am very glad we didnt get 6 days in a row. Tomorrow here is to be 30c followed by 18c Thursday, and I gather that we will end up with the rain that I think you are to get tomorrow. It's very dry here now already, the downpour we got today really was no where enough. I have managed to not put on the air conditioner today, telling myself its only going on on days over 38c :sm12: It's just too expensive to run for long. I have ceiling fan on high in lounge room now still at 9pm though and doors open, just hoping for a bit of wind to blow through but it's very still out there and still 26c. Never happy with the weather am I LOL.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



darowil said:


> We walked past the down pipe I used to explain Insy Wincy Spider and she told me all about it! The when we read the book out we had to go and sing it in front of the drainpipe. David laughed at the idea of me singing to the drainpipe. But she changed the movement to go up and down the pipe so she knew what was going on. Guess I will be singing to the drainpipe fairly often now. :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm.....that would be wonderful if the insurance would do that.


If you get any sores of any kind or rashes, etc...take photos and have your doctor submit a request, that makes it medical instead of cosmetic. But if you get any unusual pains caused from the excess skin hanging the way that it does, that may work too, Marlas doc is requesting due to the excess skin weight putting undo stress on her back and hips. I'll be sure to let you know what they decide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I slept ok last night, the rash is still there, but a small improvement this morning. I think it's going to take time for it to go completely.
> Today the 16th here, is one year since our SIL Lilian passed, after a very troubled time. I miss her, in spite of all the strange stuff she did.


Any improvement is good, but I agree, I think it's going to take time for it to pass out of your system altogether. 
It's understandable that you miss her, you had wonderful times with her before she went off the deep end. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Talked to Jynx and she says hello and acknowledged Tami's email. She's been busy with the kitties, their trip to the East Coast and her job transcribing for her daughter's company. She's also having some health issues she's seeing the doctor about tomorrow. I'll update again when I know more.


Glad that mostly she's just busy, but I hope that the health issues are not serious and an easy fix.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Any improvement is good, but I agree, I think it's going to take time for it to pass out of your system altogether.
> It's understandable that you miss her, you had wonderful times with her before she went off the deep end.
> HUGS!!!!


Thank you hugs to you too. I'm drinking lots of water today, and staying close to the bathroom as a result, but things are looking better today for sure with the rash. A big wake up call knowing now not to touch mould without gloves on. I have great memories as their house was party central, and boy oh boy there are some funny photos of those times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be getting new albums or at least getting the mold off these. --- sam



Fan said:


> Got an idea it was mould on some old photos albums I was looking through in box yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wear rubber gloves when you do it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right, was trying to figure out what it could be, then realised it's highly probable that mouldy book covers could be it. Especially as they were resting on my legs as I looked through them. I think I will wipe the books down with an anti bacterial cloth too but not today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Rookie. So far there haven't been any medical issues with it; just vanity.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen it be tougher to get this type of surgery done under Medicare than under private insurance -- proving medical necessity and documenting other remedies to prevent rashes, sores, infections, etc. will be helpful if you choose to go that route. They sometimes require 6 months' or more of using other remedies prior to even considering it so start logging by date every time you have a medical issue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Man-cold or sinus & throat....just hope it is short lived and you are back to your engergizer Bonnie/Bunny self soon!


Bonnie7591 said:


> No health issues, I'm just dragging my butt, maybe I have a"man cold"????????Just the sinuses acting up & a slight sore throat
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing better today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so lovely and cheerful!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of elsa's coat - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , Ive just finished what I'm calling Elsa's coat and now going to knit an idea i have for a christmas cushion ,In red cream and grey that is if i have a ball of cream , Im not going to go look now as I've just sat down, I've got a red ball in front of me I'll just get started , dont want to knit stocking stitch so trying to decde on a nice stitch ,maybe seed stitch now for the size , best get my thinking cap on


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hug on this day of remembrance for you Fan. Also prayers that this rash will very quickly clear up.


Fan said:


> Yes it is but there are some good memories too, lots Of fun times were had back in time, when we were much younger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Poledra. I sure hope Marla's gets approved.


Poledra65 said:


> If you get any sores of any kind or rashes, etc...take photos and have your doctor submit a request, that makes it medical instead of cosmetic. But if you get any unusual pains caused from the excess skin hanging the way that it does, that may work too, Marlas doc is requesting due to the excess skin weight putting undo stress on her back and hips. I'll be sure to let you know what they decide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tips Poledra. I sure hope Marla's gets approved.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you hugs to you too. I'm drinking lots of water today, and staying close to the bathroom as a result, but things are looking better today for sure with the rash. A big wake up call knowing now not to touch mould without gloves on. I have great memories as their house was party central, and boy oh boy there are some funny photos of those times.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Lovely bright colours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Talked to Jynx and she says hello and acknowledged Tami's email. She's been busy with the kitties, their trip to the East Coast and her job transcribing for her daughter's company. She's also having some health issues she's seeing the doctor about tomorrow. I'll update again when I know more.


Thanks for updating us. Hope the health issues aren't anything significant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The workmen are back, I wonder how long for? Beautiful sunny day/afternoon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The workmen are back, I wonder how long for? Beautiful sunny day/afternoon!


Hopefully they will be there long enough to make decent progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully they will be there long enough to make decent progress.


I can hear a skill-saw, but have not looked, I could see when I was at the laundry at the back door, that all the timber holding the piles was being removed. I was enjoying the peace of being sole-occupant!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can hear a skill-saw, but have not looked, I could see when I was at the laundry at the back door, that all the timber holding the piles was being removed. I was enjoying the peace of being sole-occupant!


I hear that, having a neighbor that close is hopefully not going to be too big a hassle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


I need to wash walls, but I'm in denial. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hear that, having a neighbor that close is hopefully not going to be too big a hassle.


It will depend so much on who it is, and what their regular noise level is. Maybe it would be best if it was someone working, so they were away during the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to wash walls, but I'm in denial. :sm12:


I am no where near as housework conscious as Joy- if I can get away without doing it I will!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am no where near as housework conscious as Joy- if I can get away without doing it I will!


Lol. 
But really, it's understandable, with your hip being what it was and now your hands, I say leave it and knit when you can comfortably do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am no where near as housework conscious as Joy- if I can get away without doing it I will!


I'm with you Julie on housework. I have no idea how some of the ladies here manage to get so much knitting done as they do much house work and are out doing things so much.

And I can't even blame a hip or anything! It's just far to far down my list of priorities to do until it really needs doing. One advantage of living in a house being renovated is I don't need to worry as much as about keeping the place clean!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


We had quesadillas with it, too. :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers and good thoughts winging his way. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> And to you too, you've had your sad times also.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be getting new albums or at least getting the mold off these. --- sam


New albums is a great idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> New albums is a great idea.


That would be a mission to re do them as they're my fathers WW2 albums and it's just the covers which are mouldy. But in saying that, that could be a great project in the future to do. I will take them outside in the sun when am upto it, with mask and gloves on.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykayknits, sending you healing energy.


Thank you!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is so hard when you can't do the things you want to, even if it's just sweeping the floor with ease, I sure hope you and DH are feeling much better and you can continue your therapy and get the movement most of the way back in your ankle.


Thanks, KayeJo. The colds are just about gone, and I will resume therapy tomorrow. I want to have the stim. treatment, not sure about how much exercise I'll be able to do.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes me realise how lucky I've been- I can cope with the hand problem, but your 'foot drop' is not good at all.


Both of our problems are frustrating, to say the least. The worst part is having to wait so long to see improvement. And with you, waiting for test results. I will be seeing my ortho. doctor who did my surgery, but this is for shots in my knees. I will ask him about extending my therapy, and see if he recommends a different kind of brace. I will be wearing the one I bought to my appointment to get his opinion, but I am rather disappointed in it fir the amount I paid.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had quesadillas with it, too. :sm01:


????????????


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me also Marikayknits!


Thanks, Gwen. Good wishes help me to keep my spirits up!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn’t have to work so hard to prepare for visitors! I’ll try and take pic of living room tomorrow so you can see why I felt the need to scoot to wax furniture. It’s, ratter tatter can’t think of style. One chair is a Morris chair, coffee table and end tables footstool and loveseat all same style, plain oak with lots of slats. Morris chair doesn’t rock but slats on back of chair can allow chair to recline. The slats are the dusting killers. But I do like the style. My dear GF had a Morris rocker and my twin and I would sit in the wide arms and he rock (glide really) and tell us stories.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks, KayeJo. The colds are just about gone, and I will resume therapy tomorrow. I want to have the stim. treatment, not sure about how much exercise I'll be able to do.


Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that you're finished at your place, you are welcome to come to mine :sm09:


I'm still not finished, but I'd love to visit you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That would be a mission to re do them as they're my fathers WW2 albums and it's just the covers which are mouldy. But in saying that, that could be a great project in the future to do. I will take them outside in the sun when am upto it, with mask and gloves on.


It is a tough call isn't it? The albums as they are valuable in themselves (not necessarily monetary) but the mould is not good. Maybe look into whether they can be treated professionally? Maybe check with a museum as to what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol.
> But really, it's understandable, with your hip being what it was and now your hands, I say leave it and knit when you can comfortably do so.


Thanks, Kaye Jo.
I am finding, with the gradual warming into summer, that I am now able to knit for longer. I am working on Linen stitch, have found it a lot simpler when circular, but it is not going to defeat me, although at one point I thought it had!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you Julie on housework. I have no idea how some of the ladies here manage to get so much knitting done as they do much house work and are out doing things so much.
> 
> And I can't even blame a hip or anything! It's just far to far down my list of priorities to do until it really needs doing. One advantage of living in a house being renovated is I don't need to worry as much as about keeping the place clean!


 :sm24: I have cobwebs I've been noticing, and forgetting to tackle- I like spiders, and prefer to let them catch the occasional fly! But I will sit and knit oblivious to dust until I am expecting visitors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo.
> I am finding, with the gradual warming into summer, that I am now able to knit for longer. I am working on Linen stitch, have found it a lot simpler when circular, but it is not going to defeat me, although at one point I thought it had!


Glad to hear that you are able to knit for a longer time Julie and good luck with the linen stitch , I was going to use it for the top and bottom of my cushion after you gave me the idea but I changed my mind becsuse i wondered if it would pull in a bit and make it look different to the middle part which will be stocking stitch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Both of our problems are frustrating, to say the least. The worst part is having to wait so long to see improvement. And with you, waiting for test results. I will be seeing my ortho. doctor who did my surgery, but this is for shots in my knees. I will ask him about extending my therapy, and see if he recommends a different kind of brace. I will be wearing the one I bought to my appointment to get his opinion, but I am rather disappointed in it fir the amount I paid.


I do hope things come right for you, soon. That is annoying when you've paid good money, and it's not doing what you need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors! I'll try and take pic of living room tomorrow so you can see why I felt the need to scoot to wax furniture. It's, ratter tatter can't think of style. One chair is a Morris chair, coffee table and end tables footstool and loveseat all same style, plain oak with lots of slats. Morris chair doesn't rock but slats on back of chair can allow chair to recline. The slats are the dusting killers. But I do like the style. My dear GF had a Morris rocker and my twin and I would sit in the wide arms and he rock (glide really) and tell us stories.


 :sm24: 
That is a lovely memory- my best one of the GF I loved (then other I am afraid I pretty much hated) is an afternoon spent on the tennis court as he taught me how to dribble a soccer ball. He died within the year, when I was four.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you are able to knit for a longer time Julie and good luck with the linen stitch , I was going to use it for the top and bottom of my cushion after you gave me the idea but I changed my mind becsuse i wondered if it would pull in a bit and make it look different to the middle part which will be stocking stitch


Thank you, Sonja! It does seem to be the nature of the stitch that it does pull in- but I love the texture!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors! I'll try and take pic of living room tomorrow so you can see why I felt the need to scoot to wax furniture. It's, ratter tatter can't think of style. One chair is a Morris chair, coffee table and end tables footstool and loveseat all same style, plain oak with lots of slats. Morris chair doesn't rock but slats on back of chair can allow chair to recline. The slats are the dusting killers. But I do like the style. My dear GF had a Morris rocker and my twin and I would sit in the wide arms and he rock (glide really) and tell us stories.


Nothing like visitors to get you going on the housework! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


I know how that feels...it's not the getting down but the getting up! My uncle was complaining that he was tottering around "like an old man"......didn't have the heart to remind him that he's 85! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo.
> I am finding, with the gradual warming into summer, that I am now able to knit for longer. I am working on Linen stitch, have found it a lot simpler when circular, but it is not going to defeat me, although at one point I thought it had!


Good that the knitting is gradually increasing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh no. At least you know to go back with the rash so treatment can start. The earlier it is started the more likely it is too work well. Praying that the response is good and it doesn't cause any major pain issues for you. And the rash appears soon so you can get to the doctor before the weekend starts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


I am so sorry. It is a nasty disease. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Oh no. At least you know to go back with the rash so treatment can start. The earlier it is started the more likely it is too work well. Praying that the response is good and it doesn't cause any major pain issues for you. And the rash appears soon so you can get to the doctor before the weekend starts.


If it comes out at the weekend i have to ring the 111 number, they will give me an appointment at the clinic to go get the medication


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh no. I hope it's not shingles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. It is a nasty disease. ((((Hugs))))


Thanks Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no. I hope it's not shingles.


Pretty painful whatever it is


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now remember Joy that your kids and GKs are coming to see YOU not the house & furniture! Take care so you will be well enough to enjoy the visit! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


sassafras123 said:


> Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm with you and Julie on the housework too! Life's too short to let a bit of dirt/dust and clutter BUT that said I do tend to spruce it up a little when company coming so my telling Joy to not overdo is like the pot calling the kettle black! LOL!


darowil said:


> I'm with you Julie on housework. I have no idea how some of the ladies here manage to get so much knitting done as they do much house work and are out doing things so much.
> 
> And I can't even blame a hip or anything! It's just far to far down my list of priorities to do until it really needs doing. One advantage of living in a house being renovated is I don't need to worry as much as about keeping the place clean!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That would be a mission to re do them as they're my fathers WW2 albums and it's just the covers which are mouldy. But in saying that, that could be a great project in the future to do. I will take them outside in the sun when am upto it, with mask and gloves on.


Special indeed! Just careful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I can bust my butt cleaning and within days it looks like I never touched it. Between all my furbabies and my DH and I are BOTH clutter-bugs and this old house is very dust prone too; it is just not going to stay "nice" for very long! LOL. Oh well, if folks are coming to inspect the house and not find joy in the visit that is their problem...LOL!


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors! I'll try and take pic of living room tomorrow so you can see why I felt the need to scoot to wax furniture. It's, ratter tatter can't think of style. One chair is a Morris chair, coffee table and end tables footstool and loveseat all same style, plain oak with lots of slats. Morris chair doesn't rock but slats on back of chair can allow chair to recline. The slats are the dusting killers. But I do like the style. My dear GF had a Morris rocker and my twin and I would sit in the wide arms and he rock (glide really) and tell us stories.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless your heart Sonja. I hope it will be a short lived case of shingles and that they can quickly get you on the meds.


Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nothing like visitors to get you going on the housework! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


Provided they have let you know they are coming!!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good that the knitting is gradually increasing.


 :sm24: Thanks Margaret! It is a big relief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pretty painful whatever it is


So sorry. If it is shingles, I hope the meds work quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh my goodness gracious, you do NOT need that, but at least it sounds like they are acting for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm with you and Julie on the housework too! Life's too short to let a bit of dirt/dust and clutter BUT that said I do tend to spruce it up a little when company coming so my telling Joy to not overdo is like the pot calling the kettle black! LOL!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm with you and Julie on the housework too! Life's too short to let a bit of dirt/dust and clutter BUT that said I do tend to spruce it up a little when company coming so my telling Joy to not overdo is like the pot calling the kettle black! LOL!


Would be for me too. My DFIL thought it was funny to mention at dinner "glad you game over so we could have a fancy meal" which was not well taken by DMIL. But, it would be very truthful for DH to say something about glad company was coming so that clutter and dust would be cleared away. I'd not like it if he said it, but I could not deny it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday to note, MindyT, who drops by occasionally.

*Happy Birthday, Mindy!*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Lovely memory of your DGF also.
Kate, trying to get up let’s me know I’m been fudging on my yoga. Definitely need more strength and flexibility.
Angelam, yes indeed, visitors will bring on a cleaning frenzy. 
Gwen, thank you for reminder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of elsa's coat - please. --- sam


Here it is Sam ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.
Jeanette, so true. Like Gwen my home will soon not be company ready. More the lived in feel. But I do enjoy when it is company ready!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


That is so lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless your heart Sonja. I hope it will be a short lived case of shingles and that they can quickly get you on the meds.


Swedenme, get the med right away. Don't wait for the rash. It will be worse if you wait according to the doctors here. The sooner you get it the better. I hope your doctor will agree as it will save you so much pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so lovely, Sonja!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm still not finished, but I'd love to visit you.


And I'm not all that far from Budasha, so we could all meet. I have help with the house now, so we could just visit. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, get the med right away. Don't wait for the rash. It will be worse if you wait according to the doctors here. The sooner you get it the better. I hope your doctor will agree as it will save you so much pain.


Got some pain medication which isnt working as i could quite cheerfully rip the left hand side of my lower back out , as for the other mediction i was told have to go back as soon as the rash appears


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have cobwebs I've been noticing, and forgetting to tackle- I like spiders, and prefer to let them catch the occasional fly! But I will sit and knit oblivious to dust until I am expecting visitors.


I felt the same way and then they took over. I realized this when a repair man came over and left as quickly as he could. Checked the basement and saw why. I know if it is in the upstairs you can monitor it better than I did the basement. I prefer to leave them alone to catch insects but they forced my hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I felt the same way and then they took over. I realized this when a repair man came over and left as quickly as he could. Checked the basement and saw why. I know if it is in the upstairs you can monitor it better than I did the basement. I prefer to leave them alone to catch insects but they forced my hand.


Oh Daralene! I have to admit walking through cobwebs in a basement is something I would try to avoid!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Daralene! I have to admit walking through cobwebs in a basement is something I would try to avoid!!!!!


 I remember my grandma telling me about a spider that she co-existed with. She gave me my attitude of co-existing. Wish it had worked better. :sm23: I like that you feel the same as my favorite grandma.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got some pain medication which isnt working as i could quite cheerfully rip the left hand side of my lower back out , as for the other mediction i was told have to go back as soon as the rash appears


Oh dear. We can get it before the rash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember my grandma telling me about a spider that she co-existed with. She gave me my attitude of co-existing. Wish it had worked better. :sm23: I like that you feel the same as my favorite grandma.


 :sm24: That is rather nice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm still not finished, but I'd love to visit you.


And I'd love to have you visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh no. Praying that it isn't shingles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I can bust my butt cleaning and within days it looks like I never touched it. Between all my furbabies and my DH and I are BOTH clutter-bugs and this old house is very dust prone too; it is just not going to stay "nice" for very long! LOL. Oh well, if folks are coming to inspect the house and not find joy in the visit that is their problem...LOL!


I know the feeling :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note, MindyT, who drops by occasionally.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mindy!*


Happy Birthday, Mindy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


How darling. Great knitting as usual.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And I'm not all that far from Budasha, so we could all meet. I have help with the house now, so we could just visit. :sm24:


That would be so great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found 2 responses online for the US:
“---Yes, based upon the clinical symptoms(in the absence of rash) doctor can start anti-viral medications.
Please see your doctor.”

The other said, NO. They do not give the anti-viral med prior to the rash. 

I got the med after the rash and had a terrible case. Both my sisters had and one got the viral meds before the rash and her case was so much better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so glad you have help with the house. I would definitely like to see you but I can not plan on such a trip in foreseeable future. If I make a trip it would be Charleston or Long Island to see family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, praying your rash has subsided.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


Now I understand the 'Elsa' reference! It's lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> How darling. Great knitting as usual.


Thank you Liz


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh no! I would have thought they could have given you the medication in advance so that you had it on hand?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Sorry to hear this Sonja. I hope it is a mild case and clears up very quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh no! I would have thought they could have given you the medication in advance so that you had it on hand?


Never thought of that , I was told that the medication has to be started within 3 days of the rash appearing


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Provided they have let you know they are coming!!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm12:


If they don't let me know then they'll have to take pot luck! :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


Beautiful, as always.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Sonja. I hope it is a mild case and clears up very quickly.


Me too , I've been laid flatout face down it seems to have helped, only trouble is I can't do anything so pretty boring


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> If they don't let me know then they'll have to take pot luck! :sm16:


My last visitor who arrived (much to Ringo's delight) with three of her daughters, wants me to help her with some carpentry- be a nice change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Now I understand the 'Elsa' reference! It's lovely. :sm24:


Thank you Kate are you now singing let it go , let it goooo????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too , I've been laid flatout face down it seems to have helped, only trouble is I can't do anything so pretty boring


Poor you Sonja that does sound awful. Just hoping you can get some relief. Love your latest project it's gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> If they don't let me know then they'll have to take pot luck! :sm16:


How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I’m a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


And I'm happy for you Fan, must be relief not to itch


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


That is simply gorgeous, Sonja. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


It is coming along nicely :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Beautiful, as always.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


Glad you are getting there Julie , the colours lovely reminds me of heather up on the moors


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is simply gorgeous, Sonja. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


Fan, so happy you are better!!

Swedenme, hoping you don't go through hell. Hugs and hope the medicine helps when you get it.

Busyworkerbee, so glad your DN is doing better than expected. An answer to prayers for sure.

Rookie, thanks for letting us know about Jynx. Big Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so glad you have help with the house. I would definitely like to see you but I can not plan on such a trip in foreseeable future. If I make a trip it would be Charleston or Long Island to see family.


Awwww, well guess it's ok since I was just dreaming big.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


That is lovely. I thought you were sewing seams together but I see now, it is a knitting stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is coming along nicely :sm24:


Thank you- the yarn is an acrylic/alpaca mix, not as soft as a pure alpaca, but I really like the tweedy colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are getting there Julie , the colours lovely reminds me of heather up on the moors


Thank you!
the colour is not quite true, Sonja- it is more blue to the eye, although on my screen it does look a bit purple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is lovely. I thought you were sewing seams together but I see now, it is a knitting stitch.


No not a sewing stitch! This in effect weaves the stitches, and as Sonja is aware it pulls in a bit, unlike many knitted fabrics, apart from the ribs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


My house never gets cleaned from top to bottom, at least not in one go.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is lovely. I thought you were sewing seams together but I see now, it is a knitting stitch.


????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This beautiful crochet blanket was designed by Janie Crow.

Came through from Rowan Yarns.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonia, I hope your shingles goes away quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonia, I hope your shingles goes away quickly.


Me too , the pain seems to have settled in my lower back


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


Looks very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


Because of Murphy's Law :sm09: :sm09: They always show up at the worst time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


Good news for you. I hope for Sonja too, very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks Liz- I love the effect- it has been on my 'to do' list for quite some time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news for you. I hope for Sonja too, very soon.


Thank you, such a relief not to have hot itching skin, especially as summer weather is here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This beautiful crochet blanket was designed by Janie Crow.
> 
> Came through from Rowan Yarns.


That blanket is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That blanket is absolutely gorgeous.


I thought so too! She has a Blog as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate are you now singing let it go , let it goooo????


Well I wasn't until now......! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Joy, that looks lovely and clean but very inviting :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you, bless your heart.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Fan said:


> That would be a mission to re do them as they're my fathers WW2 albums and it's just the covers which are mouldy. But in saying that, that could be a great project in the future to do. I will take them outside in the sun when am upto it, with mask and gloves on.


Don't forget mold is a fungus, so an anti-fungal will be more effective then antibacterial.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pretty painful whatever it is


Oh darn, Sonja! Good you are on top of it and will get treatment post haste. Hope the treatment works well for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns MindyT!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If it comes out at the weekend i have to ring the 111 number, they will give me an appointment at the clinic to go get the medication


Good- you wouldn't be able to wait until they opened on Monday.
How are you this morning (well for me, guess by the time you read this it will likely be morning for you too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember my grandma telling me about a spider that she co-existed with. She gave me my attitude of co-existing. Wish it had worked better. :sm23: I like that you feel the same as my favorite grandma.


I have one living in the bathroom window right now--I'm not bothering it at the moment. Only if the web gets crazy or I see a black widow will I mess with the spiders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have one living in the bathroom window right now--I'm not bothering it at the moment. Only if the web gets crazy or I see a black widow will I mess with the spiders.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, MindyT!

Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly. 

Glad you're cleared up, Fan. Itching is the worst.

Today went by fast--always does when work is busy. Oh, I got a picture of my hat, too, so will upload it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


Perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good- you wouldn't be able to wait until they opened on Monday.
> How are you this morning (well for me, guess by the time you read this it will likely be morning for you too.


Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


Wish I had a magic cure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


This is the same one you posted a while back? I like the colours!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you, love the hat!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> Don't forget mold is a fungus, so an anti-fungal will be more effective then antibacterial.


Thank you for reminder, mixed up an anti fungal spray, 
1/2 cup each white vinegar, water, and 20 drops of tea tree oil. A good all round cleaning spray round the house.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


I had a cool bath in oatmeal for the itchy rash. Found an old pantyhose cut off the leg filled it with oatmeal and secured the end then added it to the bath.
Soaked myself for 20 minutes and it was very nice and soothing to my skin. If that's a bit drastic, a cooling lotion on your body might be helpful.
But hard to know what you could do for the pain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would be for me too. My DFIL thought it was funny to mention at dinner "glad you game over so we could have a fancy meal" which was not well taken by DMIL. But, it would be very truthful for DH to say something about glad company was coming so that clutter and dust would be cleared away. I'd not like it if he said it, but I could not deny it.


Many a time I have said that to David- as it forces both of us to tidy up. Less so now as nowhere to put things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


Lovely work as usual Sonya.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well early this week I had the a/c on it was so hot. Now I'm putting on extra layers so I don't use it to warm me up! And it's raining outside (fortunately not inside. Wonder why I felt the need to write outside?).
Heading out soon to meet Maryanne- use up a meal voucher I bought recently thinking I had till mid December to use it. Which I do but starting the low FODMAP diet Monday for at least 4 weeks and won't be able to fit the food into it so using it today instead. And then going shopping to get suitable food to start Monday. And sitting here enjoying a coffee with Condensed milk in it- one of the things I need to cut out is lactose. Not sure if I want it to work or not! However it does seem that if it works I won't actually need to always use it but that it gives the gut time to heal itself and then can return to eating normally again. So if this diet can fix it then fine with it on the short term. Not one I would want to live with permanently though. But many live with similar diets so I'm sure I would if I had to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


Sounds sooo good to me :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have one living in the bathroom window right now--I'm not bothering it at the moment. Only if the web gets crazy or I see a black widow will I mess with the spiders.


I have lived here for almost 3 years and have only seen 2 spiders so far (both of them have been on my night table and have freaked me out). I caught one but don't know where the other disappeared. Hopefully it will never reappear. None of our spiders are poisonous like yours but I am allergic to their bites. I get very sick (from both ends :sm12: :sm12: ).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


So nice.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the same one you posted a while back? I like the colours!


Yes, thank you! I like that style. It's fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


Sonja, I wish I could send something to ease your itch. I can't imagine how awful it must be for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for reminder, mixed up an anti fungal spray,
> 1/2 cup each white vinegar, water, and 20 drops of tea tree oil. A good all round cleaning spray round the house.


I wonder if that mix might help Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got some pain medication which isnt working as i could quite cheerfully rip the left hand side of my lower back out , as for the other mediction i was told have to go back as soon as the rash appears


Just went and checked. Some sites say symptoms without indicating which as the normal first symptom is the rash. But your symptoms aren't unusual as first. And the NHS site clearly states after the rash shows up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no! I would have thought they could have given you the medication in advance so that you had it on hand?


That would be good- but it could be that it can only be ordered once the rash appears so it isn't used inappropriately. Otherwise it could be ordered when the symptoms might be shingles and thus reduce the effectiveness over time as we are seeing from oversue of antibiotics.
I don't know this, just a thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too , I've been laid flatout face down it seems to have helped, only trouble is I can't do anything so pretty boring


A little restricting as to what you can achieve in the position. Send DS to get some audio books from the library then at least you can listen to something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


Thats good news.
Sonya wants her rash :sm01: - then she can go and get the medications started.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


Good cure for the occasional time I am impacted by the condition.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Love the colours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


Have you googled self help ideas for pain control of shingles. You might find one more effective. Or you may need to get something stronger from the doctor. Ask when you go back with the rash as it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, yes this is after I cleaned.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Yes, I have Maya on strict diet. DH on other hand has been known to leave food on counter. Maya is 27” tall and counters are easy grabs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja the coat is incredibly beautiful and quite fancy. Love the shade of blue yarn and the fur trim. Very elegant indeed!


Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Murphy's Law for sure!


Swedenme said:


> How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely room(s) Sassafras. I like the style ofyour chair; it looks very comfortable. The room also is very light, airy, and bright too which is quite welcoming.


sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL! That so fits me.


KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday MindyT!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns MindyT!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a fun looking hat Sorlenna; very bright and cheery.


Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers winging their way for relief for you Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, I was going for beach cottage look. After all, I live on a desert, lots of beach just no water. Also growing up on Long Island I miss the salt air and ocean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, thank you! I like that style. It's fun.


It looks like a very traditional sleeping hat to me- I am sure I've seen similar in old Englishe etchings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Yes, I have Maya on strict diet. DH on other hand has been known to leave food on counter. Maya is 27" tall and counters are easy grabs.


 :sm24: I think the breed is taller and skinnier here, at least the Dobies I am aware of were!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonja, I believe the pain from shingles is related to the affected nerve. I think it is very difficult to help nerve pain. My mom had post herpetic neuralgia after shingles. Her doc prescribed Inderol, but it wasn’t effective. It might be worth trying to check with your doc even before the rash appears, an urgent care, emergency room or a pharmacist for suggestions. Zostrix (a capsaicin compound made from hot peppers) has been known to help with shingles pain but only after the rash and when there are no more open areas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Joy, that looks lovely and clean but very inviting :sm24:


It sure does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


Jynx: Can I come and hide out in your craft room?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


Yes, I love the bright colors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


So sorry; hope they kicked in after you posted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like a very traditional sleeping hat to me- I am sure I've seen similar in old Englishe etchings.


She isn't short for female. A tad overweight as you can't see ribs.
Here is AKC Standard for breed:
Personality: Alert, fearless, loyal, and highly trainable
Energy Level: Very Active; Dobes are energetic dogs who need regular exercise to keep their magnificent physique
Good with Children: Yes
Good with other Dogs: With Supervision
Shedding: Seasonal
Grooming: Occasional
Trainability: Eager To Please
Height: 26-28 inches (male), 24-26 inches (female)
Weight: 75-100 pounds (male), 60-90 pounds (female)
Life Expectancy: 10-12 years
Barking Level: Barks When Necessary


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, OMG ROFLMAO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> She isn't short for female. A tad overweight as you can't see ribs.
> Here is AKC Standard for breed:
> Personality: Alert, fearless, loyal, and highly trainable
> Energy Level: Very Active; Dobes are energetic dogs who need regular exercise to keep their magnificent physique
> ...


 :sm24: New Zealand does have a habit of growing large size whatever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Man-cold or sinus & throat....just hope it is short lived and you are back to your engergizer Bonnie/Bunny self soon!


Thanks, I'm fine today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired. Pulled furniture out from walls, OMG dust, cobwebs! Vacuumed, Waxed all but one table, did laundry. Played my dulcimer. Luckily have tomato soup left over. Will probably make quesadillas to go with. Felt really really old as I scooted on my butt around tables and footstool to get all the edges, THEN trying to get up. Oh my!


Don't overdo it, those bunnies aren't going anywhere????????I'm sure they have lots of cousins at my house????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Oh, no, not what you need, I hope the meds will keep it from progressing too much


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, 
I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on. 
Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects. 
Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
I have the second unicorn almost done, it just needs assembly, mane and tail added. 
Now to start the cardigan for DD1


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


That's so cute, great color & love the "fur" trim


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo.
> I am finding, with the gradual warming into summer, that I am now able to knit for longer. I am working on Linen stitch, have found it a lot simpler when circular, but it is not going to defeat me, although at one point I thought it had!


It's great that it's better now that it's getting warmer, I sure hope it continues to improve. 
Lol! You will beat it into submission. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


Isn't that true, they only come when it looks like a bomb just went off????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


Sending prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry. If it is shingles, I hope the meds work quickly.


Oh me too, that's horrible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


That's great news


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note, MindyT, who drops by occasionally.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mindy!*


Happy Birthday from me too!!!!! Hope it is great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


That's another adorable one!!! :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, 4 on Friday and 3 on Saturday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


I like your hat sorlenna loòks fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too , I've been laid flatout face down it seems to have helped, only trouble is I can't do anything so pretty boring


That is so not fun! I sure hope that it goes away soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you, 4 on Friday and 3 on Saturday.


Hope you all have a lovely time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


Hope the medication helps


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My last visitor who arrived (much to Ringo's delight) with three of her daughters, wants me to help her with some carpentry- be a nice change.


That sounds like fun. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dreaded Linen Stitch- still have not quite got the count right, but there is improvement.


That's lovely though. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Glad you are feeling better. Sorry for bad news. Will keep Genevieve in my prayers.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


That's fabulous!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.
> Jeanette, so true. Like Gwen my home will soon not be company ready. More the lived in feel. But I do enjoy when it is company ready!


Happy Birthday MindyT!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you again, do hope you feel better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


I hope your sister will be better soon.
My condolences on the loss of your uncle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I had a magic cure.


Thanks Julie , think I'm going back in the morning to ask what i can do for the pain it wasnt to bad the beginning of the week so thought i could manage but since last evening its been pretty rough


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come surprise visitors never turn up when the house as just been cleaned from top to bottom


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, happy to report my rash has gone and I'm a lot better today. Wish it could be the same for Sonja, I really feel for her.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> My house never gets cleaned from top to bottom, at least not in one go.


Mine , neither!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I had a cool bath in oatmeal for the itchy rash. Found an old pantyhose cut off the leg filled it with oatmeal and secured the end then added it to the bath.
> Soaked myself for 20 minutes and it was very nice and soothing to my skin. If that's a bit drastic, a cooling lotion on your body might be helpful.
> But hard to know what you could do for the pain.


Thank you Fan , I'll try that when the itching gets bad , doing lots of deep breathing at the moment . Think it might be a boy ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Mindy, great card Kate.

Sorleena, love your hat, I remember those hats from years ago but they were long enough to wrap around your neck like a scarf.

Julie, great colors on your Kniting, I’m not familiar with the linen stitch. What will it be when done?

Joy, your living room looks really nice.

DH decided we should go to Saskatoon today so we’re were up before daylight & off & running. He has a gift card from DS from last Christmas for Wholesale sports & they are going out of business so he thought he should use it. We were in there for at least an hour but most of there stuff is still very overpriced so he decided to wait until the beginning of December when they will have more price cuts. We also went to Cabelas & I bought DS2 a dehydrator for Christmas that was almost 1/2 price, he wants to make jerkey & loves my dried apples so I can see making lots more of them. We also made a Costco stop.
It started snowing just after we got to the city & we had a miserable trip home, snowing like the devil & poor visibility


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Lovely work as usual Sonya.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This beautiful crochet blanket was designed by Janie Crow.
> 
> Came through from Rowan Yarns.


That's gorgeous!!!! I won't be trying to tackle it, I don't do blankets, but if I was going to do a blanket, that would be the one I'd go with. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well early this week I had the a/c on it was so hot. Now I'm putting on extra layers so I don't use it to warm me up! And it's raining outside (fortunately not inside. Wonder why I felt the need to write outside?).
> Heading out soon to meet Maryanne- use up a meal voucher I bought recently thinking I had till mid December to use it. Which I do but starting the low FODMAP diet Monday for at least 4 weeks and won't be able to fit the food into it so using it today instead. And then going shopping to get suitable food to start Monday. And sitting here enjoying a coffee with Condensed milk in it- one of the things I need to cut out is lactose. Not sure if I want it to work or not! However it does seem that if it works I won't actually need to always use it but that it gives the gut time to heal itself and then can return to eating normally again. So if this diet can fix it then fine with it on the short term. Not one I would want to live with permanently though. But many live with similar diets so I'm sure I would if I had to.


Hope it help the gut Margaret 
How is your SIL fully recoved now ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja the coat is incredibly beautiful and quite fancy. Love the shade of blue yarn and the fur trim. Very elegant indeed!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like a very traditional sleeping hat to me- I am sure I've seen similar in old Englishe etchings.


I believe the first one I made was called a nightcap.

Sonja, I forgot to say I love the little coat!

And Julie, the linen stitch looks good, too. I've wanted to use that for something but haven't yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute, great color & love the "fur" trim


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, sorry for the snow and poor visibility.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you, yes, I agree, our dogs add to our living space.
Cashmere, had to giggle cause when you said you had help cleaning my first thought was, I’d have to clean before I’d let cleaners in! Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


Great hat!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


I sure hope that by some miracle you are able to sleep. 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well early this week I had the a/c on it was so hot. Now I'm putting on extra layers so I don't use it to warm me up! And it's raining outside (fortunately not inside. Wonder why I felt the need to write outside?).
> Heading out soon to meet Maryanne- use up a meal voucher I bought recently thinking I had till mid December to use it. Which I do but starting the low FODMAP diet Monday for at least 4 weeks and won't be able to fit the food into it so using it today instead. And then going shopping to get suitable food to start Monday. And sitting here enjoying a coffee with Condensed milk in it- one of the things I need to cut out is lactose. Not sure if I want it to work or not! However it does seem that if it works I won't actually need to always use it but that it gives the gut time to heal itself and then can return to eating normally again. So if this diet can fix it then fine with it on the short term. Not one I would want to live with permanently though. But many live with similar diets so I'm sure I would if I had to.


Great idea to enjoy your voucher now so that it doesn't expire, I sure hope the diet does the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx: Can I come and hide out in your craft room?


I'll go with you. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


So sorry for your loss, but very glad that you are feeling better, hopefully the cough will flee soon. 
Definitely praying for Genevieve, she is way to young to have those issues. I love her name too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan , I'll try that when the itching gets bad , doing lots of deep breathing at the moment . Think it might be a boy ????


Sounds like giving birth might be preferable. lol :sm06: 
But kidding aside, I sure hope they can give you something for relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Mindy, great card Kate.
> 
> Sorleena, love your hat, I remember those hats from years ago but they were long enough to wrap around your neck like a scarf.
> 
> ...


Great buy on the dehydrator, but yuck on the snowy trip home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Evelyn, condolences on your loss. Healing energy coming your sister's way (and some for you, too). Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, yes this is after I cleaned.


I would have been worried if you thought it needed a really good clean and tidy the way it looks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: New Zealand does have a habit of growing large size whatever!


Except for your native animals that is of which you have no big ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it help the gut Margaret
> How is your SIL fully recoved now ?


He's pretty well back to normal.

Elizabeth was put to bed with the cot side off last night. Checked her and she was on the mattress they had put her next to the bed. Picked her um and soon after heard a thump. So guess where she stayed for the night? She settled well and only cried this morning when she couldn't keep hobbling in her sleeping bag as she tried to make her way to Mummy and Daddy.

They are going to be away from home for a week in the New Year and figured sleeping in a bed would be good to save them needing to take two cots. We will be away at the same time and will spend a few of the days together. We are all going over to Melbourne and catching up with David's sisters- I think all 3 of them will be there.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Sonja, I am so sorry to hear that you may have shingles. My SIL is recovering from shingles, her doctor prescribed Neurontin (Gabapentin) for the nerve pain. She said it has really helped. I also took Neurontin after my hip surgery for the nerve pain caused by the foot drop. I was planning to get the shingles vaccine this year, but an ad on tv says you should not take it if you are allergic to neomycin. I get a localized rash if I use Triple Antibiotic Ointment, but I don't know which antibiotic causes it.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I saw my ortho. doctor today for shots in my knees. I wore my shoes with the new brace to show him. He agreed with me that it is not getting the result I hoped for, and suggested that I return it. He also said not to invest in any expensive braces, because the foot drop WILL resolve even if it takes several months. He also said that it takes a long time for nerve swelling and irritation to go away. I guess I just have to be patient and BELIEVE!! At least the knees feel better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie


It defintely is an Elsa coat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll go with you. :sm04:


Meet you there. She has the best playroom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> He's pretty well back to normal.
> 
> Elizabeth was put to bed with the cot side off last night. Checked her and she was on the mattress they had put her next to the bed. Picked her um and soon after heard a thump. So guess where she stayed for the night? She settled well and only cried this morning when she couldn't keep hobbling in her sleeping bag as she tried to make her way to Mummy and Daddy.
> 
> They are going to be away from home for a week in the New Year and figured sleeping in a bed would be good to save them needing to take two cots. We will be away at the same time and will spend a few of the days together. We are all going over to Melbourne and catching up with David's sisters- I think all 3 of them will be there.


Sounds great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


I'm praying and hoping that you get some relief today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just blocked the scarf I made, sure it was quick & easy
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-feverish-1


Gorgeous colours. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is so nice to feel the warmth of the sun, especially when it has been such a damp season!


I am so glad you are finally having some sunshine.

I have 2 days worth to catch up on here... and I think I know where your rain went.. gosh we have had quite a lot of it here the last 2 days. But it has given the gardens well needed soakings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The workmen are back, I wonder how long for? Beautiful sunny day/afternoon!


Thank goodness, now fingers crossed they are able to have a good go at it again now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie , think I'm going back in the morning to ask what i can do for the pain it wasnt to bad the beginning of the week so thought i could manage but since last evening its been pretty rough


You know you can take paracetamol and ibuprofen together for bad pain?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no. At least you know to go back with the rash so treatment can start. The earlier it is started the more likely it is too work well. Praying that the response is good and it doesn't cause any major pain issues for you. And the rash appears soon so you can get to the doctor before the weekend starts.


RE Sonja.... ditto and oh no :sm13: from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


Gorgeous gorgeous, as always Sonja. You are an amazing knitter. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm praying and hoping that you get some relief today.


Me too. (Re Sonja)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz- I love the effect- it has been on my 'to do' list for quite some time.


It looks good. Glad you are able to do a bit more knitting at the moment. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, such a relief not to have hot itching skin, especially as summer weather is here.


 :sm24: Glad your rash has gone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Saw this over on the forum and thought it apt!


Brilliant :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your sister will be better soon.
> My condolences on the loss of your uncle


RE...EJS. My condolences also


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


I love the hat! Happy birthday MindyT from me too.????????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


Oh dear! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


I will be sending prayers for everyone especially Genevieve.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> He's pretty well back to normal.
> 
> Elizabeth was put to bed with the cot side off last night. Checked her and she was on the mattress they had put her next to the bed. Picked her um and soon after heard a thump. So guess where she stayed for the night? She settled well and only cried this morning when she couldn't keep hobbling in her sleeping bag as she tried to make her way to Mummy and Daddy.
> 
> They are going to be away from home for a week in the New Year and figured sleeping in a bed would be good to save them needing to take two cots. We will be away at the same time and will spend a few of the days together. We are all going over to Melbourne and catching up with David's sisters- I think all 3 of them will be there.


They could get a toddler bed rail thingy that slots in under mattres of a bed, it covers about a third of the length of the bed and will stop her rolling out.... ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm praying and hoping that you get some relief today.


Me too Sonja....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They could get a toddler bed rail thingy that slots in under mattres of a bed, it covers about a third of the length of the bed and will stop her rolling out.... ?


I've got one of them and it concertinas in on itself so it's quite portable too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous, as always Sonja. You are an amazing knitter. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too. (Re Sonja)


Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have a really bad hangover in the morning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have a really bad hangover in the morning


You poor thing. I won't send hugs this time but prayers. Look after yourself. :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


ANd if it is the kidney good reason for not having started you on the anti-virals.
Hope they can work it out- could be a kidney stone maybe? They are excruciating- not had one myself but seen them. You said lying on your tummy helps- tummy or on all 4 fours?

Shingles I now see. Well hopefully the pain killers help- so what are you meant to do during the day? As Kate said you can use both Panadol and Ibuoprofen as they are totally unrelated drugs. I tend to stagger them so that they hopefully peak at different times but are both working all the time. But you can take them both at the same time. Just remember the maximum daily doses and space them across the day so you don't run out at the end of the day. Well not so important with a strong night time one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are finally having some sunshine.
> 
> I have 2 days worth to catch up on here... and I think I know where your rain went.. gosh we have had quite a lot of it here the last 2 days. But it has given the gardens well needed soakings.


We've had fairly constant rain here for 2 days as well. Not heavy but constant. And cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Very early here this morning, was wide awake at 4:30 so finally decided to get up. Healing for those who need it, Sonya, that sounds gruesomely awful. Hope the meds kick in really fast. Fan, glad you are better. EJS, so sorry about your uncle and your sister. My DB is only 59 and ended up in ER this week with what was diagnosed as pleurisy and pericarditis. He's had the latter about 10 years ago and at the time they ended up cutting away part of the flap around the heart due to calcification. He's way too young to have so many health issues, but he's had them since a wee boy. He was a failure to thrive baby, not sure if that has something to do with his ongoing health. He looks like a big healthy guy but isn't really. We have a howling wind, but I'm happy cause it's blowing some more leaves off the trees. Managed to rake up mountains of them a few days ago. Bonnie glad you made it home safely. Julie, love that linen stitch, such a nice tweedy look. Trust everyone will have a great weekend. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They could get a toddler bed rail thingy that slots in under mattres of a bed, it covers about a third of the length of the bed and will stop her rolling out.... ?


I've been thinking I might get one as she may decide she should use the bed in the room rather than the cot. She has a cot that converts to a toddler bed, I thought it had something for that so it may that they just experimented at the last minute last night.
A rail will be much more compact for travelling with than a cot. But hard to keep her in bed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


Sending my condolences re Marvin's uncle and prayers for your sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


Praying for you, and yours, Evelyn.
Good you have the Unicorn and the cardigan to keep your thoughts occupied.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that it's better now that it's getting warmer, I sure hope it continues to improve.
> Lol! You will beat it into submission. :sm04:


 :sm24: Thank you!
I sure hope so- I am working on a little something for Bronwen's 43rd Birthday- (boy does that date me?!) this is my baby?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like fun. :sm24:


It will be, I am waiting to hear back from them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's lovely though. :sm24:


It is a very nice stitch- but I have found it counter-intuitive, probably because I am muddling with k1,p1 rib- I still have to master it on straight needles!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> ANd if it is the kidney good reason for not having started you on the anti-virals.
> Hope they can work it out- could be a kidney stone maybe? They are excruciating- not had one myself but seen them. You said lying on your tummy helps- tummy or on all 4 fours?
> 
> Shingles I now see. Well hopefully the pain killers help- so what are you meant to do during the day? As Kate said you can use both Panadol and Ibuoprofen as they are totally unrelated drugs. I tend to stagger them so that they hopefully peak at different times but are both working all the time. But you can take them both at the same time. Just remember the maximum daily doses and space them across the day so you don't run out at the end of the day. Well not so important with a strong night time one.


Thanks Margaret I've been staggering them but they are not taking it away completley , doctor did say once i get both the new medications in my system ( couple of days ) they should do the job and hopefully wont need extra pain killers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie , think I'm going back in the morning to ask what i can do for the pain it wasnt to bad the beginning of the week so thought i could manage but since last evening its been pretty rough


I am so sorry it is being so bad for you, Sonja. As it is now gone 2 p.m., in Britain, I am wondering how things are now?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


Sorry to hear your bad news Evelyn, hope by now you have from your sister and that she is ok


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Mindy, great card Kate.
> 
> Sorleena, love your hat, I remember those hats from years ago but they were long enough to wrap around your neck like a scarf.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. It will be a cowl, to add to my collection!

Winter is really hitting your part of the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous!!!! I won't be trying to tackle it, I don't do blankets, but if I was going to do a blanket, that would be the one I'd go with. :sm24:


 :sm24: Me too, it is beautiful enough to make me pick up my crochet hook!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got one of them and it concertinas in on itself so it's quite portable too.


I lived by those with our kids. Son and daughter were way more practical and just put the mattresses on the floor for the first 6 months and then put it on the boxspring and bedframe when their children were comfortable out of the crib.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I believe the first one I made was called a nightcap.
> 
> Sonja, I forgot to say I love the little coat!
> 
> And Julie, the linen stitch looks good, too. I've wanted to use that for something but haven't yet.


That was the word I had lost!
I really like linen stitch! The plan is to make a scarf each for my two brothers. Their 70th Birthday is next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except for your native animals that is of which you have no big ones.


That is true! I was thinking of anything exotic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry it is being so bad for you, Sonja. As it is now gone 2 p.m., in Britain, I am wondering how things are now?


Hello Julie , I'm ok pain is bearable right now as long as i dont move ,only trouble is the more i think dont move the more i want to move and itch , i would make a terrible patient ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well I saw my ortho. doctor today for shots in my knees. I wore my shoes with the new brace to show him. He agreed with me that it is not getting the result I hoped for, and suggested that I return it. He also said not to invest in any expensive braces, because the foot drop WILL resolve even if it takes several months. He also said that it takes a long time for nerve swelling and irritation to go away. I guess I just have to be patient and BELIEVE!! At least the knees feel better!


All the very best, dear! I do hope it resolves quicker, rather than slower.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, they only come when it looks like a bomb just went off????????


Thats my bedroom right now , and no one to blame but me ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are finally having some sunshine.
> 
> I have 2 days worth to catch up on here... and I think I know where your rain went.. gosh we have had quite a lot of it here the last 2 days. But it has given the gardens well needed soakings.


 :sm24: It had to travel a long way! All round the globe to get back to you!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness, now fingers crossed they are able to have a good go at it again now.


No sign of them at all, yesterday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's another adorable one!!! :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks good. Glad you are able to do a bit more knitting at the moment. :sm24:


I am so glad too! It hurts a bit- (my left wrist) when I am using my stick, but I am persevering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have a really bad hangover in the morning


 :sm25: Oh Sonja- you poor lass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very early here this morning, was wide awake at 4:30 so finally decided to get up. Healing for those who need it, Sonya, that sounds gruesomely awful. Hope the meds kick in really fast. Fan, glad you are better. EJS, so sorry about your uncle and your sister. My DB is only 59 and ended up in ER this week with what was diagnosed as pleurisy and pericarditis. He's had the latter about 10 years ago and at the time they ended up cutting away part of the flap around the heart due to calcification. He's way too young to have so many health issues, but he's had them since a wee boy. He was a failure to thrive baby, not sure if that has something to do with his ongoing health. He looks like a big healthy guy but isn't really. We have a howling wind, but I'm happy cause it's blowing some more leaves off the trees. Managed to rake up mountains of them a few days ago. Bonnie glad you made it home safely. Julie, love that linen stitch, such a nice tweedy look. Trust everyone will have a great weekend. Stay safe and healthy.


 :sm24: That is what I really like about the Linen stitch.
:sm25: Sorry your brother is having health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie , I'm ok pain is bearable right now as long as i dont move ,only trouble is the more i think dont move the more i want to move and itch , i would make a terrible patient ????


Groan, to being a bad patient! I think you are maintaining remarkable positivity in the face of considerable odds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Margaret I've been staggering them but they are not taking it away completley , doctor did say once i get both the new medications in my system ( couple of days ) they should do the job and hopefully wont need extra pain killers


Hopefully by the end of the weekend you will be feeling a lot better. But not in for a fun weekend thats for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would have been worried if you thought it needed a really good clean and tidy the way it looks!


LOL! Your trip to Melbourne sounds wonderful.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


Glad they were able to see you today. Hope you get some relief.

Edit: So good you went in and got the acyclovir early. Docs missed diagnosing it in my mom and she did not get the med early enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true! I was thinking of anything exotic!


Well our possums thrive and grow bigger over there becuase they have no competition from native animals as nothing big enough to harm them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, I just had my 6th, and last, shot in right knee. It has helped a lot and he said it should work for 6 months.
Sonja, oh my, I’m so very sorry for your pain. Do hope they find cause and can fix it quickly and easily. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> LOL! Your trip to Melbourne sounds wonderful.


Not till next year. We are planning on leaving on the 2nd- figured that maybe New Years Day was a day to avoid travelling. Especially if we left early to get there in one day.
Cathy are you around that week if I can get away for a day?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well our possums thrive and grow bigger over there becuase they have no competition from native animals as nothing big enough to harm them.


Which is a real object lesson in NOT introducing exotic species. So much damage has been done, with so many extinctions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, looked up linen stitch and I’m sure I’d muddle it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I think that going to bed is maybe a good idea. It is 1.15 here now. So TTYL. Likely on the new KTP by the time I get on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, looked up linen stitch and I'm sure I'd muddle it.


It is awfully easy to muddle- as I mentioned I found it counter-intuitive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers.


I am too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you, yes, I agree, our dogs add to our living space.
> Cashmere, had to giggle cause when you said you had help cleaning my first thought was, I'd have to clean before I'd let cleaners in! Thank you.


Too funny. Sounds like we all do the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I think that going to bed is maybe a good idea. It is 1.15 here now. So TTYL. Likely on the new KTP by the time I get on.


sleep well Margaret- nearly four a.m., here- must feed Ringo and go back to bed!!!!

What I've been making as a little something for Bronwen


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


I sure hope the dr will give you something to help with the pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie , I'm ok pain is bearable right now as long as i dont move ,only trouble is the more i think dont move the more i want to move and itch , i would make a terrible patient ????


So sorry about the pain and itch. Is your DH able to help you around the house or do you have someone coming in?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sleep well Margaret- nearly four a.m., here- must feed Ringo and go back to bed!!!!
> 
> What I've been making as a little something for Bronwen


I really like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sleep well Margaret- nearly four a.m., here- must feed Ringo and go back to bed!!!!
> 
> What I've been making as a little something for Bronwen


I've seen that pattern and have been tempted to do it. It will be quite pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, looked up linen stitch and I'm sure I'd muddle it.


I've practiced it and I found it requires concentration, which does seem odd as the repeat is so short. But yes, very easy to get off track. I will have to practice again, as I know how muscle memory wants to switch to rib!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The poinsettia looks quite elegant. Lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well I saw my ortho. doctor today for shots in my knees. I wore my shoes with the new brace to show him. He agreed with me that it is not getting the result I hoped for, and suggested that I return it. He also said not to invest in any expensive braces, because the foot drop WILL resolve even if it takes several months. He also said that it takes a long time for nerve swelling and irritation to go away. I guess I just have to be patient and BELIEVE!! At least the knees feel better!


I hope they return your $$ for the brace & your foot improves soon. Good that the shot helped your knees.
It's always frustrating when you don't get better as quickly as you'd like


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


I hope he gets you sorted out & some relief quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got one of them and it concertinas in on itself so it's quite portable too.


I don't have a rail but when the GKs are here, I've pulled up the sheet & stuffed pillows along the edge, then put the sheet back, they can't roll over that or you can stuff the pillow under the edge of the mattress to tip it toward the wall


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very pretty poinsettia, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have a really bad hangover in the morning


Not great but at least you know for sure now. Can't they give you something better for pain?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Margaret I've been staggering them but they are not taking it away completley , doctor did say once i get both the new medications in my system ( couple of days ) they should do the job and hopefully wont need extra pain killers


I think shingles come when you're immune system is depressed, I wonder if taking something like echinacea that boosts you immune system would also help? Maybe you could ask your doctor. My DH take echinacea daily through the winter& thinks it really helps with preventing colds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. It will be a cowl, to add to my collection!
> 
> Winter is really hitting your part of the world.


It sure is, -26C/0F at the moment & we are supposed to get a nasty wind a bit later so it will feel like -27C/-20F but at least the sun is shining this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is a real object lesson in NOT introducing exotic species. So much damage has been done, with so many extinctions.


It's a shame that it took extinctions to learn that lesson but it still seems idiots are importing things & then even stupider people are turning them loose- lion fish flushed into the oceans & ? Pythons in the Everglades.....
The advantage of living in our climate is most things that get out don't survive long although it was on the news Just yesterday about what a problem wild boars are becoming. We had none in our area but recently had 4 shot so that's a little scary, I wouldn't want to meet one of them while out walking, the 2 DSs friend shot were over 500 pounds each & they are mean


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sleep well Margaret- nearly four a.m., here- must feed Ringo and go back to bed!!!!
> 
> What I've been making as a little something for Bronwen


Looks interesting, I can't wait to see the finished item


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think shingles come when you're immune system is depressed, I wonder if taking something like echinacea that boosts you immune system would also help? Maybe you could ask your doctor. My DH take echinacea daily through the winter& thinks it really helps with preventing colds


I take that too and I think it does help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I guess I’m going gallivanting again today????I had asked my friend to go to the craft show in Lloydminster today but she was going to Saskatoon to get her brother from the hospital, he just had a hip replacement. She called this morning & he’s not getting out today & she wants to “get out of Dodge”????????( her family of hunter has had her making sausage, burger ....all week & she needs a break)so we are off to the show. I don’t suppose I will buy much but it’s nice just to look. I hope my car starts as it want plugged in until 9- for those of you in warmer places, the oil gets so cold & thick the engine won’t turn over so our engines have a block heater we plug in. In really cold weather we keep one vehicle plugged in all the time but if I’ve no plans to run around I don’t keep my car plugged in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I take that too and I think it does help.


One of my friends got a really bad chest infection that took months to get over, the next fall it came back again & lasted months. She was finally diagnosed with Mycoplasma pneumonia, a weird organism that regular antibiotics don't work on that will reoccur soon as you get run down again. She finally got rid of it by taking Echinacea during the winter months, I think it's good stuff but I can't take it, I get migraines if I do, thankfully I don't get sick a lot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> sleep well Margaret- nearly four a.m., here- must feed Ringo and go back to bed!!!!
> 
> What I've been making as a little something for Bronwen


That looks lovely Julie


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have \ really bad hangover in the morning


Sorry to hear this Sonja, although having had kidney stones they are no fun either. Hope the strong pain medication helps at night. Hope it all gets better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think shingles come when you're immune system is depressed, I wonder if taking something like echinacea that boosts you immune system would also help? Maybe you could ask your doctor. My DH take echinacea daily through the winter& thinks it really helps with preventing colds


Thanks Bonnie I'll ask , Doctor did say she will would do some tests once i got rid of this


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Meet you there. She has the best playroom.


 :sm24: Deal!! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


Oh dear, well a kidney infection would be the best diagnosis of the two, at least some good antibiotics and pain meds would kick it out quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its definitley shingles as ive now got the rash , got to say its bloomin painful . Got Aciclovir also got a strong pain medication but can only take it at night as it will apparently knock me out and make me feel as if i have a really bad hangover in the morning


Oh no! I was hoping it was the kidney infection, not that either is good. 
Well speedy healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He's pretty well back to normal.
> 
> Elizabeth was put to bed with the cot side off last night. Checked her and she was on the mattress they had put her next to the bed. Picked her um and soon after heard a thump. So guess where she stayed for the night? She settled well and only cried this morning when she couldn't keep hobbling in her sleeping bag as she tried to make her way to Mummy and Daddy.
> 
> They are going to be away from home for a week in the New Year and figured sleeping in a bed would be good to save them needing to take two cots. We will be away at the same time and will spend a few of the days together. We are all going over to Melbourne and catching up with David's sisters- I think all 3 of them will be there.


Great that Brett is better. 
Poor Elizabeth, it isn't so easy to hop or walk in a sleeping bag, I can understand her upset. lol 
Sounds like you all will have a lovely getaway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well I saw my ortho. doctor today for shots in my knees. I wore my shoes with the new brace to show him. He agreed with me that it is not getting the result I hoped for, and suggested that I return it. He also said not to invest in any expensive braces, because the foot drop WILL resolve even if it takes several months. He also said that it takes a long time for nerve swelling and irritation to go away. I guess I just have to be patient and BELIEVE!! At least the knees feel better!


I'm glad he's positive that the drop will definitely resolve, and hopefully sooner than later. Great that your knees feel better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, have fun at show!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry for your loss, but very glad that you are feeling better, hopefully the cough will flee soon.
> Definitely praying for Genevieve, she is way to young to have those issues. I love her name too.


Gen had 3 mini attacks yesterday. I am glad she listened to her body and went to the ER. She is known to brush her own symptoms off. She had a stent put in this morning, will be kept at least one more night and on meds now. 
We have many in the family with heart issues. A nephew died last year from heart failure, he was just shy of 40.

I love her name too and was jealous of it until I learned to appreciate my own. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really like that.


It is rather pretty, it will have two layers of the white (cream) petals, and a bottom layer of green. www.dell posted it on the Lace Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've seen that pattern and have been tempted to do it. It will be quite pretty.


It is very easy, Liz. Only yo's and k2,tog. oh and a slip stitch at the beginning of the right side row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've practiced it and I found it requires concentration, which does seem odd as the repeat is so short. But yes, very easy to get off track. I will have to practice again, as I know how muscle memory wants to switch to rib!


That is exactly the problem I've been having with it!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The poinsettia looks quite elegant. Lovely.


And as I said to Liz- very easy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty poinsettia, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is, -26C/0F at the moment & we are supposed to get a nasty wind a bit later so it will feel like -27C/-20F but at least the sun is shining this morning.


Thank Heavens for small mercies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a shame that it took extinctions to learn that lesson but it still seems idiots are importing things & then even stupider people are turning them loose- lion fish flushed into the oceans & ? Pythons in the Everglades.....
> The advantage of living in our climate is most things that get out don't survive long although it was on the news Just yesterday about what a problem wild boars are becoming. We had none in our area but recently had 4 shot so that's a little scary, I wouldn't want to meet one of them while out walking, the 2 DSs friend shot were over 500 pounds each & they are mean


True.

I really would not want to encounter a wild boar- they are another of our introduced species.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks interesting, I can't wait to see the finished item


Shouldn't be too long, I'm on the first petal of the second layer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie I'll ask , Doctor did say she will would do some tests once i got rid of this


Might also ask to have your vitamin D level checked. Most in northern climates are low.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I guess I'm going gallivanting again today????I had asked my friend to go to the craft show in Lloydminster today but she was going to Saskatoon to get her brother from the hospital, he just had a hip replacement. She called this morning & he's not getting out today & she wants to "get out of Dodge"????????( her family of hunter has had her making sausage, burger ....all week & she needs a break)so we are off to the show. I don't suppose I will buy much but it's nice just to look. I hope my car starts as it want plugged in until 9- for those of you in warmer places, the oil gets so cold & thick the engine won't turn over so our engines have a block heater we plug in. In really cold weather we keep one vehicle plugged in all the time but if I've no plans to run around I don't keep my car plugged in


 :sm24: I do recall the problem, from my Scottish childhood, back then a lot of people chose to run their cars only in summer, and put them up on blocks for winter, to preserve the tyres. Of course one also usually had to crank the motor by hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks lovely Julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gen had 3 mini attacks yesterday. I am glad she listened to her body and went to the ER. She is known to brush her own symptoms off. She had a stent put in this morning, will be kept at least one more night and on meds now.
> We have many in the family with heart issues. A nephew died last year from heart failure, he was just shy of 40.
> 
> I love her name too and was jealous of it until I learned to appreciate my own. :sm01:


Very glad she was sensible and went to hospital. Our family has a lot of heart issues too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, glad your sister went to hospital.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

All done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


Ah that is awesome someone's going to love it!????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> All done.


Its lovely Evelyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, oh my, that is a magnificent unicorn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Evelyn, oh my, that is a magnificent unicorn


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some more beauties from mjs- the politically sensitive may wish to steer clear.

A sign in a shoe repair store in Vancouver reads:
We will heel you
We will save your sole
We will even dye for you.

A sign on a blinds and curtain truck:
“Blind man driving.”

Sign over a Gynecologist's office:
"Dr. Jones, at your cervix.”

In a Podiatrist's office:
"Time wounds all heels.”

On a septic tank truck:
Yesterday's Meals on Wheels

At an Optometrist's office:
"If you don't see what you're looking for, you’ve come to the right place.”

On a plumber's truck:
"We repair what your husband fixed.”

On another plumber's truck:
"Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber.”

At a tire shop in Milwaukee:
"Invite us to your next blowout.”

On an electrician's truck:
"Let us remove your shorts.”

In a non-smoking area:
"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and will take appropriate action.”

On a maternity room door:
"Push. Push. Push.”

At a car dealership:
"The best way to get back on your feet - miss a car payment.”

Outside a muffler shop:
"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming.”

In a veterinarian's waiting room:
"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!”

At the electric company:
"We would be delighted if you send in your payment on time.
However, if you don't, YOU will be de-lighted.”

In a restaurant window:
"Don't stand there and be hungry; come on in and get fed up.”

In the front yard of a funeral home:
"Drive carefully. We'll wait.”

At a propane filling station:
"Thank Heaven for little grills.”

In a Chicago radiator shop:
"Best place in town to take a leak.”

And the best one for last…;

Sign on the back of another septic tank truck:
"Caution - This Truck is full of Political Promises"


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a shame that it took extinctions to learn that lesson but it still seems idiots are importing things & then even stupider people are turning them loose- lion fish flushed into the oceans & ? Pythons in the Everglades.....
> The advantage of living in our climate is most things that get out don't survive long although it was on the news Just yesterday about what a problem wild boars are becoming. We had none in our area but recently had 4 shot so that's a little scary, I wouldn't want to meet one of them while out walking, the 2 DSs friend shot were over 500 pounds each & they are mean


Wild hogs are a problem here and in Texas, too--they get huge and can do a lot of damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


This is just as pretty as the first one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Know that you & Marv are in my prayers regarding the passing of Marvin's uncle. Also, am praying for your sister Genevieve. Hope you hear good news from her.


EJS said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading along this week. Praying for every request made. Monday was a rough day for me due to the illness. I am feeling better today though the cough is hanging on.
> Today has been filled with bad news. First we heard that one of Marvin's uncles passed away yesterday. Viewing and funeral will be Saturday. I think I will pay last respects.
> Secondly I heard from my younger sister who had gone to the ER and subsequently was admitted having had mini heart attacks....Her phone was low on battery and she didn't have her charger so I am waiting to hear more when she can get back to me. Prayers would be welcome. Her name is Genevieve, she just turned 54 last weekend.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


That's fantastic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad your sister Gen went to the ER! Pray that the stent and meds will keep her going and healthier.


EJS said:


> Gen had 3 mini attacks yesterday. I am glad she listened to her body and went to the ER. She is known to brush her own symptoms off. She had a stent put in this morning, will be kept at least one more night and on meds now.
> We have many in the family with heart issues. A nephew died last year from heart failure, he was just shy of 40.
> 
> I love her name too and was jealous of it until I learned to appreciate my own. :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cuteness in spades Evelyn! I love it!


EJS said:


> All done.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

MJS really finds some good ones. TeeHee. (I certainly do agree with the last one!!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has warmed up to 45° but it sure doesn't feel like it. tomorrow it is to rain all day and be in the low 50's. that's still not very warm and the damp will make it even worse. my bones don't like it - i have ached all day - about time for a couple of motrin. as much as i am not looking forward to it i wish it would get cold and stay cold until it is time to get warm. i really dislike this up and down temp every day.

i just let Blanco in and only Simon Kitty made it in. he is mainly Siamese - his father/mother was a black tiger stripe - Simon Kitty's tail is black tiger stripe - and his legs are mainly black tiger stripe. he is the most talkative kitty we have had in a long time. five kitties just ran in as Blanco went out. they are all vying for the food dish. amazing how quickly they can empty a full dish. not that they should be hungry - there is food in the barn - food a Heidi's house - and food at mine and they eat at all three places. we have the biggest cats in town. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry is is taking so long for both of you to get back in the pink marykayknits - sending tons of healing energy and good thoughts your way. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Both of our problems are frustrating, to say the least. The worst part is having to wait so long to see improvement. And with you, waiting for test results. I will be seeing my ortho. doctor who did my surgery, but this is for shots in my knees. I will ask him about extending my therapy, and see if he recommends a different kind of brace. I will be wearing the one I bought to my appointment to get his opinion, but I am rather disappointed in it fir the amount I paid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a dickens of a stitch julie - i almost have to say the sts out loud as i am knitting - but it sure looks nice. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo.
> I am finding, with the gradual warming into summer, that I am now able to knit for longer. I am working on Linen stitch, have found it a lot simpler when circular, but it is not going to defeat me, although at one point I thought it had!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - i do hope it is a very light case of shingles - baths in epsom salts seem to help a little. sending tons of healing energy coming your way.
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had pain in lower back last few days gradually getting worse rather than better, skin becoming sore ,, painful and now itchy so I've been to the doctors, Ive got classic signs of shingles , have to go straight back once the rash appears for medication , so I'm not a happy camper right now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - Heidi just showed me the picture of your dog in the fish bowl. how did he get in there? i see a few fish swimming around. that is too funny. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I can bust my butt cleaning and within days it looks like I never touched it. Between all my furbabies and my DH and I are BOTH clutter-bugs and this old house is very dust prone too; it is just not going to stay "nice" for very long! LOL. Oh well, if folks are coming to inspect the house and not find joy in the visit that is their problem...LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday MindyT --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note, MindyT, who drops by occasionally.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mindy!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - what a beautiful coat sonja - the design is gorgeous. i love the back with the belt. some little lady is going to look very dressed up in that.--- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here it is Sam ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> MJS really finds some good ones. TeeHee. (I certainly do agree with the last one!!!!)


She is quite the rebel at heart!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a dickens of a stitch julie - i almost have to say the sts out loud as i am knitting - but it sure looks nice. --- sam


I have to watch very closely, Sam. It is so unlike any other knit stitch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - looks very inviting. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, if I was a better housekeeper I wouldn't have to work so hard to prepare for visitors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat sorlenna - great color choices. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, MindyT!
> 
> Sonja, I'm sorry to hear it's likely shingles. I hope the medication gets to work quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry sonja - hopefully you will get a little sleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Wish it was morning , unless someone comes and hits me on the head dont think i will be getting any sleep tonight . Stupid painkillers are not working ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thoughts and blessings to you both on the lost of Marvin's uncle. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> EJS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - could you be passing a kidney stone? they are not fun. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Im off back to the doctors this morning , the receptionist asked if 9.30 was to early I told her i would have been there at 2am if they had been open , yesterday doctor first thought kidney infection but since all the symptoms i had described shingles to perfection we changed to that today im not so sure as the pain Im getting is coming from the kidney area in waves. Not really bothered what the verdict is as long as she either pulls it out or gives me pain medication that works


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja - glad you finally got a definite diagnosis. hopefully pain will be under control soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie , I'm ok pain is bearable right now as long as i dont move ,only trouble is the more i think dont move the more i want to move and itch , i would make a terrible patient ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie. --- sam


I think Sam may be referring to the Poinsettia I am knitting?! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> All done.


That is absolutely gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507622-1.html#11632297


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - what a beautiful coat sonja - the design is gorgeous. i love the back with the belt. some little lady is going to look very dressed up in that.--- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> some more beauties from mjs- the politically sensitive may wish to steer clear.
> 
> A sign in a shoe repair store in Vancouver reads:
> We will heel you
> ...


Those are very funny :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


He's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are very funny :sm23:


I thought so, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely evelyn. great color choices. --- sam



EJS said:


> All done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is NOT my dog!!! I had just posted it on FB because it looked like something he would do! LOLOL. I don't do aquariums;
I can't keep them alive except for the algae...LOL


thewren said:


> gwen - Heidi just showed me the picture of your dog in the fish bowl. how did he get in there? i see a few fish swimming around. that is too funny. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very early here this morning, was wide awake at 4:30 so finally decided to get up. Healing for those who need it, Sonya, that sounds gruesomely awful. Hope the meds kick in really fast. Fan, glad you are better. EJS, so sorry about your uncle and your sister. My DB is only 59 and ended up in ER this week with what was diagnosed as pleurisy and pericarditis. He's had the latter about 10 years ago and at the time they ended up cutting away part of the flap around the heart due to calcification. He's way too young to have so many health issues, but he's had them since a wee boy. He was a failure to thrive baby, not sure if that has something to do with his ongoing health. He looks like a big healthy guy but isn't really. We have a howling wind, but I'm happy cause it's blowing some more leaves off the trees. Managed to rake up mountains of them a few days ago. Bonnie glad you made it home safely. Julie, love that linen stitch, such a nice tweedy look. Trust everyone will have a great weekend. Stay safe and healthy.


I sure hope that they can get your DB healing and hopefully in somewhat good health. He is too young for these problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you!
> I sure hope so- I am working on a little something for Bronwen's 43rd Birthday- (boy does that date me?!) this is my baby?!


Lol!! The time does fly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! The time does fly.


It does indeed! My mother would have been 107, and my dad, 99.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be, I am waiting to hear back from them!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very nice stitch- but I have found it counter-intuitive, probably because I am muddling with k1,p1 rib- I still have to master it on straight needles!


I've pulled up how to work it, think I might try a wrap or poncho in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've pulled up how to work it, think I might try a wrap or poncho in it.


That would look great! It does take a lot of yarn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that Brett is better.
> Poor Elizabeth, it isn't so easy to hop or walk in a sleeping bag, I can understand her upset. lol
> Sounds like you all will have a lovely getaway.


And she's not yet up to hopping like a kangaroo. She doesn't get far off the ground with a jump- and usually nowhere. She did well to get out the bedroom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


Pretty colours- great for a little girl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gen had 3 mini attacks yesterday. I am glad she listened to her body and went to the ER. She is known to brush her own symptoms off. She had a stent put in this morning, will be kept at least one more night and on meds now.
> We have many in the family with heart issues. A nephew died last year from heart failure, he was just shy of 40.
> 
> I love her name too and was jealous of it until I learned to appreciate my own. :sm01:


Evelyn was my grandmother's name and now one of my daughters is named after her. :sm01: I've always thought it beautiful. Glad your sister is doing better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gen had 3 mini attacks yesterday. I am glad she listened to her body and went to the ER. She is known to brush her own symptoms off. She had a stent put in this morning, will be kept at least one more night and on meds now.
> We have many in the family with heart issues. A nephew died last year from heart failure, he was just shy of 40.
> 
> I love her name too and was jealous of it until I learned to appreciate my own. :sm01:


I hope Gen is back to normal soon. I agree, good she went to ER


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> All done.


That's great. I'm sure it will be loved by the recipient


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some more beauties from mjs- the politically sensitive may wish to steer clear.
> 
> A sign in a shoe repair store in Vancouver reads:
> We will heel you
> ...


????????our local septic service is called Poop to Go????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????our local septic service is called Poop to Go????


LOL! :sm24: Good one!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've had fairly constant rain here for 2 days as well. Not heavy but constant. And cold.


No cold here lately, around 25 - 27c and pretty humid. Today was quite pleasant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No cold here lately, around 25 - 27c and pretty humid. Today was quite pleasant.


Grey but not rainy here- but only around 20C.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've been thinking I might get one as she may decide she should use the bed in the room rather than the cot. She has a cot that converts to a toddler bed, I thought it had something for that so it may that they just experimented at the last minute last night.
> A rail will be much more compact for travelling with than a cot. But hard to keep her in bed!


True that, it wont keep her in bed. LOL. She will be able to get out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It had to travel a long way! All round the globe to get back to you!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sign of them at all, yesterday!


Oh bother. :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh bother. :sm25:


Nor today! who knows when they will return!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not till next year. We are planning on leaving on the 2nd- figured that maybe New Years Day was a day to avoid travelling. Especially if we left early to get there in one day.
> Cathy are you around that week if I can get away for a day?


Woo hoo! I do have to work on the Tues and Wed, but apart from that yes. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????our local septic service is called Poop to Go????


That is great????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> All done.


Wow it is gorgeous! And I meant to say that I am so glad your sister now has stents put in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that is NOT my dog!!! I had just posted it on FB because it looked like something he would do! LOLOL. I don't do aquariums;
> I can't keep them alive except for the algae...LOL


Hahaha I can imagine Sydney doing that though given the chance. You should try and post that photo here from fb... it was sooo funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> True that, it wont keep her in bed. LOL. She will be able to get out.


But also not likely to be long before she climbs out a cot anyway. Did walk in one day and see her with her leg up looking like she was trying to get out but a few weeks ago and no further efforts seen.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam.
follow Snow White kitty’s lead. Sit in the sun a bit. 
Dreadful smoke here. No fire threat as yet at the south east end of Ventura County 
Karena


----------

